# 18650 Cell Phone Charger



## SnowplowTortoise

I'm looking for a device that charges the small lithium batteries in portable electronics from 18650 standard cells. I've searched high and low for such a thing, but never found one that does exactly that. There a AA-powered things that don't work very well, and large packs that cost $100+ and are intended for laptops and portable dvd players, but no simple thing that will charge a cell phone or iPod from an 18650.

This one comes close, but I don't get the impression the cells are removable - a fatal law for a flashaholic. 

http://www.goldengadgets.com/1-watt-led-flashlight-2200mah-usb-power-charger.html

So has anybody found anything better? If not, can somebody build this? I know I'm not the only one who would purchase such a device.


----------



## curtispdx

Hey, I've been looking for the same thing!


----------



## rmteo

Browse "Chargers" (under the "Electronics" section) over at the DX website you will find several of these devices. They use everything from AAA, AA, prismatic Li-Ion to Solar for a power - no 18650's as far as I can tell though.


----------



## SnowplowTortoise

Yeah, as I wrote, there are preassembled packs and AA/AAA options, but I would really prefer something that would allow me to use my current stock of 18650s. My experience with the AA versions is that they don't pack enough punch, and I'm hesistant to carry around a lithium pack containing cells of unknown origin and quality.

So how about it? Somebody willing to frankenstein a cheap 1x18650 or 2x18650 flashlight body with an appropriate circuit board for charging? Maybe an LED or two to provide battery status, etc?


----------



## TranceAddict

just get the eneloop mobile booster, it will work safely for you and is the best in the market.

though i never bought from DX before but from the catalog i could tell 90% goods sold there are china made garbage.


----------



## balou

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.17470
Looks like it can be opened.
That's actually quite funny... a Li-ion based li-ion charger.
Unfortunately, upconverting to 5v and then using that to recharge a li-ion is rather inefficient. It wouldn't surprise me if cell phones used a linear regulator to bring the 5v back down to 4.2v (and why should they bother using switching regulator - the charging power usually comes from mains, where that 16% efficiency hit won't make any noticeably difference)

Something like that:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.21806
powered with Li-ions would be nice. In case you don't get it (I didn't either at first sight): you clip your cell phone battery into it, and align the springs to touch the contacts on your battery.
That could probably be made to be >90% efficient



TranceAddict said:


> though *i never bought from DX before *but from the catalog i could tell 90% goods sold there are china made garbage.


Highlights added...

First, aren't >95% of all electronic products chinese made garbage?
Second, how can you tell if you never ordered on DX? 

And yes, some products on DX really are crap, and they don't have very strict QC... but in the end, you'll still save lots of money buying from DX - you cut out all the middlemen. I saw a flashlight in a local supermarket chain for about $15 - on DX the exact same flashlight is $4.40.
And you can usually tell the crap from the good products on DX - they allow uncensored discussion of products, and they pull products if several people complain.


----------



## Kremer

SnowplowTortoise said:


> This one comes close, but I don't get the impression the cells are removable - a fatal law for a flashaholic.
> 
> http://www.goldengadgets.com/1-watt-led-flashlight-2200mah-usb-power-charger.html



In the pictures it says "Battery replacement designed" on the front of the package, about dead center. I'm not sure what all that could entail though.


----------



## balou

Kremer said:


> In the pictures it says "Battery replacement designed" on the front of the package, about dead center. I'm not sure what all that could entail though.



Look at the first link in my post above yours


----------



## SnowplowTortoise

So it does appear that you can replace the cell. In the description at the link I first posted, they mention the "build in battery" (sic), which didn't sound replaceable to me. That's better, though it still looks pretty rickety to me - at least compared to the aluminum flashlight host I was imagining. But whatever - I will consider that a viable option, especially at $20. And I agree with Balou - 2 cells would seem to make for a more efficient set-up - with the juice flowing downhill as it likes to do.

Still, I'm a little disappointed by the weak showing of Can-Do posts. Where are the McGuyvers? Where's the maker-spirit that drives us to spend countless hours trying to build some goofy, unfinished contraption that we could easily purchase Hong-Kong direct for half the price? I buy enough of life's necessities off the shelf. This is a hobby for me, and as such I would rather make more and consume less. Just my perspective though.

P.S. Balou - XKCD is the best!


----------



## Kremer

balou said:


> Look at the first link in my post above yours



Doh....:duh2: 


I had also been looking for something like this for a while, and it looks like it will double as an 18650 charger when plugged into a PC or other USB power supply. I quit looking for a mobile 18650 charger though after I got my new Dell laptop. It has this 'USB PowerShare" feature where a certain USB port on it remains powered, even with the laptop off, to charge devices. There are nine 18650's in the laptop battery, which will charge a whole lot. The laptop isn't exactly pocketable though.


----------



## schmart

Home Depot is now selling what appears to be single 18650 cell lithium tools. They have a "USB power supply" in their kit. Of course, they have wrapped their batteries in a plastic case with a protection circuit, but if you are decent at modding, you could likely open up the case and use your spare batteries.

If your device can charge from a standard USB port this looks like it would get you started.


----------



## dom

I did a big search for the same thing as my
phone/GPS's all have the mini USB port.

Also i wanted a longer power cord so you can 
leave the battery in your pocket while
using your device.

Ordered these
http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=9855

Hopefully arrive next week.
Cheers
Dom


----------



## QtrHorse

Let us know how they work dom. This would be a nice option for an emergency.


----------



## Benson

Don't buy sku.17470; sku.18883 is the same thing but cheaper.

WRT efficiency, yeah, it occurred to me that Li-ion -> 5V -> Li-ion has got to be pretty bad, a 2-cell version with buck converter (and of course balanced or independent charging) would be better, but it's not like I use it much, and when I do, 50% efficiency is good enough -- still much better than no charging ability!

But just think of the overall efficiency if you use this thing's USB charging capability -- which is probably not especially efficient.

Anyway, the nicest thing about this charger, according to most people I've showed it to, seems to be the flashlight head. It does indeed deliver quite a nice beam (TIR optic, so no surprise there), and decently bright. But while I haven't taken any measurements, the notion of regulating _up_ to 5V to run a 3.5V LED makes me shudder -- though I haven't taken any measurements, I can't help thinking even the worst of my 18650 lights would be more efficient, so I almost never use it.


----------



## csshih

i have the device mentioned by the OP..
..it'll charge my ipod from empty to ~80% on a 2200 cell..
NOTE: only unprotected cells fit


----------



## Fallingwater

SnowplowTortoise said:


> Still, I'm a little disappointed by the weak showing of Can-Do posts. Where are the McGuyvers? Where's the maker-spirit that drives us to spend countless hours trying to build some goofy, unfinished contraption that we could easily purchase Hong-Kong direct for half the price? I buy enough of life's necessities off the shelf. This is a hobby for me, and as such I would rather make more and consume less. Just my perspective though.


Well, since we're both DIYers, here's my two cents...

Ditch the charger altogether. The LiIon->USB->LiIon conversion is bound to waste a significant amount of power.

Crack open the gadget whose runtime you want to increase, get at its cell and put a tiny three-terminal switch across the cell output before it gets to the monitoring circuit. To the other pin of the switch attach one of the two wires leading to a suitable connector (I'm in love with JST ones available at DX for this sort of job - they are small, unobtrusive and easy to use). The other wire, you just connect in parallel to the existing cell.
This way you have a gadget that works fine off its own cell, but to which you can connect any other LiIon cell via JST connector, flip the switch and have it use the external cell directly - no power lost in conversion.

This obviously won't do if you don't want an external cell hanging from your device (or in a holder attached somehow to said device); on the other hand, you can attach any LiIon at all - 14500 from a flashlight, prismatic cell from any trashed gadget, big fat LiPo leftover from the RC plane that you nosedived on concrete...

Depending on the device, it might work fine off a 4xNiMH battery too (3xNiMH won't do for a LiIon-powered gadget; it'll think the battery is empty almost immediately due to voltage incompatibilities).


----------



## SnowplowTortoise

I like Dom's suggestion - that looks about as simple and cheap as it gets. But way too easy!

Which brings me to Fallinqwater's post. I can just picture it - my brand new Droid, sleek and aerodynamic, and an 18650 holder hot glued to the back like a Ferrari towing a U-Haul. I love it! I may have to try that if my original idea doesn't pan out.

I found this IC from National Electronics. I honestly have no clue what most of the specifications mean, but it appears that it will output 5V at 500ma from a 2xLi-ion source with at least 90% efficiency. Can anyone tell me if I would need more stuff to make this work? Seems like driver boards tend to have more than one doodad on them. Anyway, if I can get the right regulator, I will try to fit it inside this cheap 2x18650 host, and run a wire out somewhere with a female USB plug. So it should work as a light and a cell phone charger. We'll see.


----------



## rmteo

The LM22671 will require several external components (including an inductor) and a means to wire it all together. 

This is what I use http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSearch/dksus.dll?WT.z_header=search_go〈=en&site=us&keywords=507-1384&x=0&y=0

It will operate with 4.5V-13.8V input and has an adjustable output from 0.591V-5.1V (set with a single resistor) at up to 10A. Efficiency is 91% at 5V output and it measures just 16.51 x 10.41 x 8.13mm.


----------



## SnowplowTortoise

Thanks rmteo - that sounds perfect. I apologize for my ignorance, but can you please confirm some assumptions about the hook-up?
1. If I want 5V out, I don't need to connect anything to the TRIM pin, right?
2. If I want it to be always-on, I just connect the ENABLE pin to GND?
3. If it is capable of delivering 10A, is it a problem that this is much greater than the USB specification of 500mA max? I wouldn't think so, but I would prefer to hear that from someone who knows what they are talking about.


----------



## rmteo

1. For 5V out, you need to connect a 268K (or closest standard value) resistor between TRIM and GND according to the formula RTRIM = 1.182/(Vout-0.591) kOhms.

2. If the ENABLE pin is held low, the unit is off (it must be >2V and <5.5V to turn the unit ON - I believe the default is ON).

3. It is capable to delivering up to 10A, but you should limit your application to under 500mA to stay within USB specs. No problem here.

BTW, they also make a 3A and 6A version - although at $9, I think the 10A is the best deal.


----------



## C-Beam

For the money you'll spend and the bulk of the batteries and charger, why not just buy a bunch of the $5 chinese replacement batteries for your phone and carry them with you to swap out? I've been using them for three different phones and they work fine. The oem are usually made in china too so it's not like you lose much quality.


----------



## Benson

C-Beam said:


> For the money you'll spend and the bulk of the batteries and charger, why not just buy a bunch of the $5 chinese replacement batteries for your phone and carry them with you to swap out? I've been using them for three different phones and they work fine. The oem are usually made in china too so it's not like you lose much quality.



Versatility -- I already am carrying two different devices that use the same charger (N810 and cellphone), but different batteries, and one 14670 and at least one 18650 flashlight. I'd much rather add a couple 18650 or 14670 spares that can be used for any of several devices rather than an extra stash of batteries for each Nokia.


----------



## Huz

I have been considering some ideas to maximize efficiency. I want to charge my batteries using solar panel in backcountry.

Solar panel:MP7.5-150 Flexible Solar Panel 7.2V @ 200mA
http://www.flexsolarcells.com/index...s/pages/Flex_Cells_Individual_12_MP72_150.php

IC:LT3650
http://www.linear.com/pc/productDetail.jsp?navId=H0,C1,C1089,P88675

Battery:
Instead of solar panel-buck>18650>boost-5V>mobile battery,

I am thinking of charging a spare battery and then simple replacing it in the phone. 

My plan is to use the same battery in DIY headlamp.


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck




----------



## curtispdx

schmart said:


> Home Depot is now selling what appears to be single 18650 cell lithium tools. They have a "USB power supply" in their kit. Of course, they have wrapped their batteries in a plastic case with a protection circuit, but if you are decent at modding, you could likely open up the case and use your spare batteries.
> 
> If your device can charge from a standard USB port this looks like it would get you started.






FWIW: I bought the $99 kit this morning; it comes with two batteries, a single charger, drill, cutter, flashlight, and ear muffs that block loud noise (but didn't work because I could hear my wife loud and clear), and an adapter that'll let you use the battery to charge up via USB. 

I haven't had a chance to play around with it yet but I thought it was a bargain. BTW, extra batteries are about $12. They sure could be 18650s but I wouldn't know unless I cracked open the plastic case.


----------



## SnowplowTortoise

If I make a pack using 4 NiMH, do you think I need any regulation at all? If the USB standard is 5V, and the phone can charge from USB, I wonder if a +/- 1V swing is close enough.

I'm still interested in the 18650 version, I just noticed I have an abundance of sub-C's laying around and thought I might put them to use as well.


----------



## balou

Probably won't work well.
USB spec says 4.75-5.25V - normal tolerances are 10%, but USB has only 5% tolerance.
NiMH batteries under load have 1.2V, giving you 4.8V.

There are some cellphones who even need 5.5V or 6V to charge properly (DX even sells a 5V to 6V upconverter in usb dongle form).

If you want to use sub-Cs: a quick and easy way would be using 6-8 cells and an LM7805 voltage regulator. It's a linear regulator, so it will waste the excess voltage as heat, but its extremely easy to build
See page 22, figure 7: http://www.fairchildsemi.com/ds/LM/LM7805.pdf
It's just the IC and two capacitors, and you could probably build it without the caps, or gut some out of an old radio etc (it says 0.33uF and 0.1uF, but pretty much anything in the range of 0.1-10uF will do). The 7805 also has internal thermal shutdown and overcurrent protection - this chip is nearly unkillable.

edit: addendum about the caps: Ci is only needed if the leads to the chip are long enough. I'd say no if you keep the leads shorter than 5cm/2in. Co is for better output stability - a charger normally has constant current, so this isn't needed also.
So that means you only have one chip with three legs - 7-30v input, ground, and 5v output.


----------



## SnowplowTortoise

Ah, too bad. 6-8 sub-C's is starting to get pretty bulky. I guess I will set them aside for some future project. Thanks for the info.

So, back to the 18650 approach. I had found this pre-built board:
http://www.batteryspace.com/dc-dcregulatormodulefrom60-84vdcto5vdc1ampmax.aspx
Why does it appear to be so big and full of stuff, when the circuit you described is just a little IC and 1-2 capacitors?


----------



## dom

Just an update on the Kaidomain charger.

1. It works 

2. 5.53V out (the back of the unit says 5V 500mA).

3. When plugged into my computer USB - 4.33V 243mA. 

4.Trustfire protected 2400mAh 18650 is a tight fit.
AW 2200mAh 18650 protected is nice fit but a rubber band or something would be
needed to stop the battery from falling out in your pocket.

My phone is half empty so i'm using the unit now -no smoke so far 

Cheers
Dom


----------



## PurpleDrazi

dom said:


> Just an update on the Kaidomain charger.
> 
> 1. It works
> 
> 2. 5.53V out (the back of the unit says 5V 500mA).
> 
> 3. When plugged into my computer USB - 4.33V 243mA.
> 
> 4.Trustfire protected 2400mAh 18650 is a tight fit.
> AW 2200mAh 18650 protected is nice fit but a rubber band or something would be
> needed to stop the battery from falling out in your pocket.
> 
> My phone is half empty so i'm using the unit now -no smoke so far
> 
> Cheers
> Dom



Please keep us updated . . . I'm very interested to get your opinion on the device.

Francis


----------



## SnowplowTortoise

Alright, please keep the laughter to a minimum. This is not what I envisioned when I first began, but I guess it’s what you get when you cross inadequate tools with a superficial understanding of electricity and total lack of preparation or patience. Here is my first attempt at an 18650 cell phone charger. 



 

 

 



The plastic box is from Radio Shack. As recommended by Balou, I used the LM7805, which is a linear voltage regulator. It must not be terribly efficient because it gets really hot in use. I had to attach it to a piece of aluminum angle to help dissipate the heat and keep it away from the cells. The cells are connected through some magnets. I’m sure an actual 18650 holder would work better, but as I wrote, lack of preparation, etc.

So, it’s not going to win any beauty pageants, but it works. I’ll probably slap a voltmeter on somewhere so I know when the 18650’s are tapped, but I have to find one first. I’m sure the $5 unit in Dom post is better in a dozen ways, but this was fun to make and satisfying to see working, so I’m happy.


----------



## SnowplowTortoise

*Re: 18650 Cell Phone Charger - New Circuit Design*

I'm back on the LM22671 approach. I'm hoping I can get rid of the heatsink and improve efficiency. But this is going to pull me in way over my head now. Here's the circuit I got from Webench.





The bill of materials amounts to about $4, so I guess there's no harm in trying. I apologize in advance for all of the dumb questions I will probably ask as I try to put this together.


----------



## dom

*Re: 18650 Cell Phone Charger - New Circuit Design*

I like the way this thread is going SnowPT.
Hopefully some electronic smarty will jump on the wagon  Would be great to have a nice efficient charger.

A short update on my unit.
1. Still very happy with it 
2. As expected it's pretty inefficient.
3 Does the job.

Have used it several times till the protected battery ran out (sorry battery).

Any future uses will be time limited to stop battery damage.(approx 5hrs -though will check this more thoroughly)

I was sick the other day so spent approx
5hrs reading ebooks on my phone -this is
where the charger comes in real handy.

My phone only had one bar left at the start of the day,and with all that reading
the phone was up to 2 bars at the end 
of the charger life.

Cheers
Dom


----------



## poormanq45

his could be done with a pair of Li-Ions in series then use a buck regulator to drop down to 5v.


----------



## sqchram

Sanyo Eneloop Moblie Boost (the largest capacity model). 5000 mAh, Li-Ion, and they were at Costco being clearanced for $15!

Output is 500mah.


----------



## Kremer

sqchram said:


> Sanyo Eneloop Moblie Boost (the largest capacity model). 5000 mAh, Li-Ion, and they were at Costco being clearanced for $15!
> 
> Output is 500mah.



woa, awesome, get me one!

I think you mean 500ma output, no 'h'.


----------



## sqchram

Kremer said:


> woa, awesome, get me one!
> 
> I think you mean 500ma output, no 'h'.


 
right, of course, 5V 500 ma output, so suitable for most cellphones.


----------



## Rod911

csshih said:


> i have the device mentioned by the OP..
> ..it'll charge my ipod from empty to ~80% on a 2200 cell..
> NOTE: only unprotected cells fit


I got mine delivered today. Bought from DX. 

It's able to charge my N95 8Gb mobile just fine using the included 2200mAh unprotected cell. Also, most DX protected cells do not fit on this thing. However, the blue 2500mAh TrustFire and black/red 2400mAh TrustFire cells fit ok in it.


----------



## spencer

I would suggest taking a look at the mintyboost. If you can solder then buying the kit might be the easiest DIY method. The mintyboost is designed to work from 2XAA Alky I believe so 3V. The site says that you can use a lithium ion battery. If you wish to use more than one battery then you can just put them in parallel. Check it out.


----------



## SnowplowTortoise

Thanks Spencer - that's a great lead. I was just about to order the parts for my circuit, but the minty kit will actually end up being cheaper, and it benefits from being designed by someone who knows what the hell they are doing. 

One question - do you think efficiency continues to improve as the input voltage approaches 5V, or is it really optimized for 3V as he writes? I couldn't tell from the graphs.


----------



## spencer

I have no idea. Even if it does increase or decrease it will only be by a couple percent. I wouldn't worry about a couple percent and I definitely wouldn't use more than 1xLi-ion(4.2V)


----------



## PurpleDrazi

I'ver heard that the minty boost only charges at 200ma.

Can anyone confirm or deny?

PD


----------



## spencer

Its supposed to put out 450mA or something. Not quite USB spec but really close.


----------



## balou

SnowplowTortoise: yes, the 7805 is a linear regulator, and as such gets hot - it's very function is to convert excess voltage into heat.

So... 2x18650 have 4.2V each, 8.4V total. USB spec says 500mA max, but many cellphone chargers deliver up to 1A.

So.... 8.4 - 5 = 3.4V
3.4V * 1A = 3.4W.
A neat 3.4W heater. Shouldn't get all to hot (I've run a LM317, basically a 7805 with adjustable voltage, at 30V and 0.5-1A down to 5V USB. The heatsink gets so hot water instantly evaporates if you touch it with wet fingers)

edit:


SnowplowTortoise said:


> Ah, too bad. 6-8 sub-C's is starting to get pretty bulky. I guess I will set them aside for some future project. Thanks for the info.
> 
> So, back to the 18650 approach. I had found this pre-built board:
> http://www.batteryspace.com/dc-dcregulatormodulefrom60-84vdcto5vdc1ampmax.aspx
> Why does it appear to be so big and full of stuff, when the circuit you described is just a little IC and 1-2 capacitors?


switching regulators are a lot more complicated

now for some random thoughts that were floating in my head:

-about the mintyboost idea: it's a boost regulator, so if you want to use 2 18650 batteries, it's not running as efficient as it could if you run them in parallel. 
a buck regulator generally runs more effective. but effective also means large inductors. the prebuilt board looks rather nice. the problem with switch regs are that the chips for them are a lot harder to find, and then you also need to find a inductor which is a good match of your size/price/efficiency requirements. using a LM317 or 78XX regulator (last two digits specify voltage) is in many ways much easier (even building a AC input with filtering and additions for more stability 317-based supply is simpler than the simplest switcher imho.) 

-the one you mentioned states 85% efficiency _at full load_. that sounds like it's less efficient at 500mA. your current solution has an efficiency at the beginning of 5/8.4 = 60% and near the end of battery life 5/7 = 71% 

-I guess you're using unprotected 18650? dealextreme has protection circuits available for a really low price. you could build them into the case

-linear regulators have something called a dropout voltage. for the normal linear regulators it is normally stated as 2.5V - meaning, in the case of the 5V 7805 you need at least 7.5V input for it to run stable under all conditions. in the real world, at room temperature, 1.6V or even 1V can be sufficient (tested myself), albeit with lower maximum current. that'll mean 6.6V, or 3.3V per 18650, which could be considered an overdischarge for li-ion cells. one idea is to add a diode - it gives you reverse polarity protection, and your cells won't go below 3.5V as easily. suitable diodes is the 1n4001 (up to 50V) or the 1n4004 (up to 400V). they cost approx the same, are same size (or almost, depending on distributor) and 4004 might be more available because it's used in 110/230V electrical stuff (ok it's used in 230V stuff - anybody knows if they use 1n4003 in 110V applications?)

edit2:
the new Mintyboost can deliver 400+ mA. Better than the 200+ mA of the old versions, but still not that good.
The old version had an efficiency of 68% with 1.2V cells at 250mA. Please also note the huge difference in efficiency comparing different inductors (using alkalines at 250mA: 70% vs 82%)
At 3.5V-4.2V efficiency should be in the 85%+

Another random thought: use a LM317 instead of a 7805 and adjust it to 5.25V - still in the USB spec, some devices only charge with rather high voltage, and less heat in the linear regulator.
Personally, I don't really like the mintyboost that much - to low output current for me, especially if using 18650 which could deliver quite some current. The other module you linked to looks much better imho. That thing could deliver a respectable 10Wh out of its usb plug using two 18650

edit3:
and the edits don't stop...
Yes, this whole post is quite ambiguous about what's the best solution. You must know, I only give pointers  What I don't know... 1x18650 or 2x18650? One thing about the mintyboost that puts me off is, frankly, the price of 20$. I ordered this one http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.17836 as a reserve gift for christmas. I didn't forget anyone while buying gifts, so it's mine now. Yep, only one battery, even less efficiency, but it's small and only $4.44 (and doubles as a flashlight - altough only in the 5-10 lumens range). Have to try it with a 14500...

Btw: if you want to charge iPods, you need 4 resistors to get the right voltage to the data lines, else it refuses to charge (_of course _this is for making sure the usb port really can provide enough power - nothing to do with the fact that only apple-built charges can be used. nowadays many usb chargers have the right resistors, but there's no guarantee and it often isn't mentioned on the packaging)


----------



## SnowplowTortoise

oof - an Alpine avalanche of information... Thanks Balou! I am intending to use unprotected cells (IMRs), however I'm not sure that one of those DX protection circuits would really protect my cells against over-discharge. The ones I found cut off the voltage at 2.5V, which is only a safe number at high drain rates - say 1C. I was under the impression I should be shooting for something more like 3.0-3.2V for more moderate drain rates.

With the LM22672, I was planning to use the EN pin as a low-voltage cutoff. I was going to use a 100k Ohm trimmer pot as a voltage divider and set it so that the unit shuts down when the cells drop below 3.0V-3.2V. Does that sound reasonable?



balou said:


> the new Mintyboost can deliver 400+ mA. Better than the 200+ mA of the old versions, but still not that good.


I was just reading about that - it does seem a little weak. And as tempted as I am by this one-stop shopping, pre-engineered system, I think I am going to give the LM22672 a whirl. Webench is quoting 90-95% efficiency between 6-8.4V and from 0.2-1A, so I'm hoping I can do much better than my last attempt. Anyway, this is for fun, so easier is not necessarily better! Thanks again.
Craig


----------



## JollyRoger

SnowplowTortoise said:


> I'm looking for a device that charges the small lithium batteries in portable electronics from 18650 standard cells. I've searched high and low for such a thing, but never found one that does exactly that. There a AA-powered things that don't work very well, and large packs that cost $100+ and are intended for laptops and portable dvd players, but no simple thing that will charge a cell phone or iPod from an 18650.
> 
> This one comes close, but I don't get the impression the cells are removable - a fatal law for a flashaholic.
> 
> http://www.goldengadgets.com/1-watt-led-flashlight-2200mah-usb-power-charger.html
> 
> So has anybody found anything better? If not, can somebody build this? I know I'm not the only one who would purchase such a device.



This product is actually pretty decent for the money. You can use your own 18650, as the other posters have confirmed. Think of it as a combo 18650 charger AND USB power source. Plus it is pretty decent LED light. I took the front apart (unscrews very easily) and it looks like some high powered LED (looks a bit different from Cree or Lumileds, etc.) Fairly easy to mod. Plus the led has its own converter board. The USB power source side has its own converter, too. There is also a charge indicator, which is very handy.

As far as the inefficiencies of upconverting 3.7V to 5V (USB) and then using that to charge a 3.7V cell, I think this is how most of the li-ion USB power packs work these days. It's not super efficient, but it's ok...

Here is another great portable USB power source and AA/AAA battery charger:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000XSA5WW/?tag=cpf0b6-20

I bought a few when they were on sales and I love them. USB power is nice and clean and the charger has 4 independent channels, which is nice. There is a flip out AC prong on the back. Not the smallest, but if you consider it's a USB power source that uses the AA or AAA batteries as the source (4.8V), it should be fairly efficient. Great for traveling, since you have a power source and charger all in one.

Wow, this must be my first post in...YEARS! hehe...


----------



## acruxksa

I've been entertaining the idea of building a portable usb charger myself and have also looked at the LM7805. This seems to be the cheapest and most popular method. In my research I've also stumbled across a switching regulator that might be a better choice. I believe it's more efficient than the LM7805 which should mean less heat. The trade off however is that it's also more expensive.

http://www.rcworldofplanes.net/prodView.asp?idproduct=1047 or an adjustable version http://www.rcworldofplanes.net/prodView.asp?idProduct=1048

This one http://www.robotshop.us/Dimension-Engineering-AnyVolt-Micro.html looks like it would give you the ability to use 1-3 14500 or 18650 cells (or pretty much anything else you've got). It takes an input voltage anywhere from 2.6v to 14v and converts it to anything from 2.6v to 14v. a bit more $$ though. This is probably the route I'm going to take except I'll use a 4 AA battery holder which should give me the ability to use either 4 AA alkalines or 4 AA rechargeables. Heck a 3 AA battery holder could give you the ability to use alkalines, NiMH or 14500's.  Plenty of cheaper alternatives to this out there, but making it yourself is most of the reason for having it.

When i get some free time, I'm going to give it a shot. Just haven't had the time recently.

More info on switching regulators as opposed to linear regulators. *note* the efficiency numbers for linear regulators when compared to switching regulators.

http://www.dimensionengineering.com/switchingregulators.htm


----------



## skaura88

Fallingwater said:


> Well, since we're both DIYers, here's my two cents...
> 
> Ditch the charger altogether. The LiIon->USB->LiIon conversion is bound to waste a significant amount of power.
> 
> Crack open the gadget whose runtime you want to increase, get at its cell and put a tiny three-terminal switch across the cell output before it gets to the monitoring circuit. To the other pin of the switch attach one of the two wires leading to a suitable connector (I'm in love with JST ones available at DX for this sort of job - they are small, unobtrusive and easy to use). The other wire, you just connect in parallel to the existing cell.
> This way you have a gadget that works fine off its own cell, but to which you can connect any other LiIon cell via JST connector, flip the switch and have it use the external cell directly - no power lost in conversion.
> 
> This obviously won't do if you don't want an external cell hanging from your device (or in a holder attached somehow to said device); on the other hand, you can attach any LiIon at all - 14500 from a flashlight, prismatic cell from any trashed gadget, big fat LiPo leftover from the RC plane that you nosedived on concrete...
> 
> Depending on the device, it might work fine off a 4xNiMH battery too (3xNiMH won't do for a LiIon-powered gadget; it'll think the cell phone battery is empty almost immediately due to voltage incompatibilities).


----------



## download

I am using this more than a year for iphone. Can accept bare (unprotected) 18650 only.


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck




----------



## Milan

download said:


> I am using this more than a year for iphone. Can accept bare (unprotected) 18650 only.



Wow, that looks interesting, never saw it at DX/KD.... any tip where it can be acquired?


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck

lovecpf


----------



## NutSAK

Milan said:


> Wow, that looks interesting, never saw it at DX/KD.... any tip where it can be acquired?



http://detail.china.alibaba.com/buyer/offerdetail/589555313.html


----------



## download

Bought it directly from China at that time, PM me if you want.


----------



## dope

download said:


> Bought it directly from China at that time, PM me if you want.


 Hi! I want one or two )) what should I do?


----------



## download

I got a 3 chargers. ( sold )

No battery included.
Please PM me if you are interested.


----------



## ama230

I had first wanted to say that I have a 18650 charger/flashlight that's really handy as there in case of an emergency and was pretty cheap. It could help you with your design.

Here is the one from deal extreme i got, but it took like three weeks to get here but what are you going to do when there is free shipping involved?
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18883

Then there is one on ebay and you could probably find it cheaper... Its exactly the same and is going to get there a little quicker. It comes with all the plugs and is very simple to use.
http://cgi.ebay.com/LED-Flashlight-...ewItem&pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item27b3a78829

Hope this helps...
Eric


----------



## KiwiMark

ama230 said:


> Here is the one from deal extreme i got, but it took like three weeks to get here but what are you going to do when there is free shipping involved?
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18883



This looks like a not bad charger. Reasonable price and would be able to boost my cellphone battery way better than my 1 x AA cell phone charger (good way to drain a few AAs though). I use my Nokia N85 as an E-Book reader while camping or away for a few days and the more charging options the better. I have a reasonable number of 18650 cells (one of my lights runs from 8 x IMR 18650 cells) so I could take 4 spares for my 18650 lights and/or recharging my cellphone.

Does this charger put out enough oomph to charge a cell phone to full? Or at least to 80% or more? I'd like to be able to ram 1000mA into the phone and get a decent charge in a short time.


----------



## ama230

KiwiMark said:


> This looks like a not bad charger. Reasonable price and would be able to boost my cellphone battery way better than my 1 x AA cell phone charger (good way to drain a few AAs though). I use my Nokia N85 as an E-Book reader while camping or away for a few days and the more charging options the better. I have a reasonable number of 18650 cells (one of my lights runs from 8 x IMR 18650 cells) so I could take 4 spares for my 18650 lights and/or recharging my cellphone.
> 
> Does this charger put out enough oomph to charge a cell phone to full? Or at least to 80% or more? I'd like to be able to ram 1000mA into the phone and get a decent charge in a short time.



It depends ont eh capacity of the phone battery itself. Then again a typical iphone battery is 1200mah+/- and this phone charger is 2200mah+/-, then it should charge you phone at least once and then some. If you carry a couple of the 18650's then you should be fine as they definitely have some capacity but there is always transmission loss involved even though its dc/dc.


----------



## dope

download said:


> I got a 3 chargers. ( 1 left only )
> 
> Charger & plugs $20
> Pouch $5 (Tight fit the charger only, not the plugs)
> Ship $4, additional $3 for tracking.
> 
> No battery included.
> Please PM me if you are interested.



Yes I am interested!
Sorry for a dumb question but how can I PM you?
If I click on your Name I've got some "denied" message
I am in Skype my ID is seffka7. Could you drop me a contact there or EBay item number. Please )) Thank you


----------



## csshih

try again, it takes 2 approved posts to PM.


----------



## download

dope, PM sent.


----------



## csshih

mine arrrived, and it works perfectly!
I got protected 18650s to work my dremeling out the plastic where the + pins sit.. now they fit just fine.

power plug is slightly finicky.. I should be able to fix that myself


----------



## agt

Kaidomain 5$ charger seems to be sold out. I didn't manage to find it elsewhere. 
However, I found equivalent of DX charger at focalprice which is cheaper (15$):
http://www.focalprice.com/MC160B/Portable_Power_Supply__High_Power_LED_Torch_Black.html


----------



## alpg88

SnowplowTortoise said:


> I'm looking for a device that charges the small lithium batteries in portable electronics from 18650 standard cells. I've searched high and low for such a thing, but never found one that does exactly that. There a AA-powered things that don't work very well, and large packs that cost $100+ and are intended for laptops and portable dvd players, but no simple thing that will charge a cell phone or iPod from an 18650.
> 
> This one comes close, but I don't get the impression the cells are removable - a fatal law for a flashaholic.
> 
> http://www.goldengadgets.com/1-watt-led-flashlight-2200mah-usb-power-charger.html
> 
> So has anybody found anything better? If not, can somebody build this? I know I'm not the only one who would purchase such a device.


 
imo you missing the purpose of the entire concept.

the idea is to charge your dead cell phone, off batteries that are widely available, like AAA or AA..ect.
sure you could charge it off 18650, i think you can buy a 2aa charger and rig it to work with 18650.

however, to be mass produced it has to be profitable, since 18650 is not your regular widely available cell, and also is not for average Joe, that has no clue about li ion safety. it is not a device for wide market.

however you found an item that will be in demand in narrow (flashaholics) market, i'd say start building it, and make money.


----------



## KiwiMark

alpg88 said:


> imo you missing the purpose of the entire concept.
> 
> the idea is to charge your dead cell phone, off batteries that are widely available, like AAA or AA..ect.
> sure you could charge it off 18650, i think you can buy a 2aa charger and rig it to work with 18650.
> 
> however, to be mass produced it has to be profitable, since 18650 is not your regular widely available cell, and also is not for average Joe, that has no clue about li ion safety. it is not a device for wide market.
> 
> however you found an item that will be in demand in narrow (flashaholics) market, i'd say start building it, and make money.



I've read through this post a dozen times and I think I am missing the purpose of this entire post! :thinking:

Surely the concept is that the OP has plenty of 18650 cells and is looking for a device that will charge a cell phone from them. Since the 18650 cells contain MUCH more stored power than AA cells (Eneloop = 1.2V x 2Ah = 2.4Wh, New AW 18650 = 3.7V x 2.9Ah = 10.73Wh, that's over 4x the power storage) they should be capable of charging the cell phone much better.

Charging your cell phone from AA batteries is AN idea, but not the one being discussed in this thread.

Start building it and make money? 
It already exists and is mass produced, selling at $15 including world-wide free freight - how would the OP make money by building it?



Currently I have cell phone chargers that charge from:
-Mains power
-12V DC power through a cigarette lighter socket
-USB connection on a PC
-1 x AA battery
-2 x AA battery
-Solar power with a built in Li-ion cell that can be charged from USB as well as the solar cell

Despite all the charging options I already have I am thinking of buying one of the 18650 chargers listed in this thread. When I go camping I use my cell phone as a book reader and after a couple of days the battery is running out of juice - I'm always looking at more options for charging it back up when there is no power available.


----------



## RepProdigious

KiwiMark said:


> I'm always looking at more options for charging it back up when there is no power available.



Model aircraft engine hooked up to a dynamo!!! How cool is that! Not only do you get some welcome electricity, you also get to tinker with the little engine, exotic fuel and make a heck of a lot of smokez n noize and pissing everybody off in doing so!!!


----------



## KiwiMark

RepProdigious said:


> Model aircraft engine hooked up to a dynamo!!!



I would probably be one of those people pissed off by the noise & smoke TBH.

One option that would be cool would be 2 x 32650 cells powering a USB port (or maybe 2 ports) with the power regulated to 5V & 1A. There would be plenty of power to run that for a few hours considering my 32650 cells are 5Ah. I could charge the cell phone from nearly flat to full at least a couple of times just from one pair of 32650 cells (and I have enough cells so I could easily take 3 pairs). Camping for a couple of weeks - no problem!

Actually I do have a 12V => mains power inverter - if I set-up 4 x 32650 cells and ran the inverter from them then I could just run my mains power cell phone charger from that. Hmmm, I might have to do some testing and amperage readings . . .


----------



## VidPro

KiwiMark said:


> Start building it and make money?
> It already exists and is mass produced, selling at $15 including world-wide free freight - how would the OP make money by building it?
> .


 
well that is easier than you would think.
make it 85+% power efficent, instead of 50%, or your guess is as good as thiers.
make sure it is fully debugged, so it doesnt do strange things like some various $15 models do.
Support it, when people ask questions, help people with slightly modified designs when, One size Doesnt fit all.
Have the parts rated for 50% over required need, vrses works for a week or 2.
Provide Retract cords , so it rolls up nice, or even inside itself.
have 3 power settings, instead of Your guess is as good as ours (again).
Have it be capable of being UL certified, even if you dont get the certification, because it has various safety and longevity features.
Have it work with 3-4 battery types
add small solar charging capability
Have Big Polarity insertion arrows on it
Put a light in it so you can see what your doing With It in the dark
put it in a clear translucent case with Glow in the dark powder ingrained in it
Put a 23mm tritium vial on that shows everything you need to see
have it available in the country your wanting to sell it to, so no more 2-3 week hope wait.
and the #1 answer, Build it with a titanium cover


----------



## KiwiMark

VidPro said:


> well that is easier than you would think.



Then watch consumers buy the $15 cheapie instead of your $150+ high quality model while your business goes down the drain . . . 

At $15 I am tempted to give the cheapie a try myself - does anyone have any feedback on dealing with focalprice.com? I might just pay the extra to buy from DX since I have put over a dozen orders through them and never had a problem.


----------



## agt

I had some experience with focalprice - they ship 1-2 days after placing an order. DX usually takes more than a week. However, I don't know anything about focalprice customer service.
Also note that focalprice charger isn't the same as DX - DX's version comes with pouch.


----------



## agt

I've just received this charger from focalprice (after 3 weeks, which is quite fast for my country). At first glance it seems that this device is working.
I'll test its efficiency later.


----------



## agt

I tested charger with Samsung Omnia 2 and it'is not working when phone is turned on. This will be true for most Samsung and Nokia microUSB charged phones.
The reason is that Nokia and Samsung standards require that charger must have data+ and data- pins short-circuit in order phone recognize the cable as a charger. Micro USB connector isn't included with this charger and if you use standard USB cable it won't have D+ and D- shorted.
The solution is to short D+ and D- in the charger socket, but it's a tricky task because the socket cannot be disassembled easily. However I've managed to short them and it is now working. I'll test it's efficiency when I get my 18650 fully charged and my phone fully discharged.


----------



## agt

Samsung i8000 (i900) 1440mah battery was fully charged from protected Trustfire 18650 2500mah battery
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5790
It's real capacity is around 2200 mah.

The remaining voltage of Trustfire was 3.3V, so it was almost fully discharged. Efficiency is around 65%.


----------



## BirdofPrey

*18650 cell phone charger*

Just switched from an Incredible to a Thunderbolt and therefore all my spare batteries no longer work.

Rather than buy more spares (and the current case would make swapping them a pain) I thought it would be nice to use a charger that could use my plethora of 18650s to charge via USB. However, upon searching, I found only units powered by AA and my experience with AA powered chargers has not been good. They simply don't have the voltage on rechargeables to work well on a power hog phone.

So, anyone heard of or know of a charger that can be plugged into my phone on the go that uses 18650s?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: 18650 cell phone charger*

Would be interesting if such a thing existed. It's not very likely though since 18650s aren't sold over the counter to the general public. We know where to get them. But it's not as though you can walk into CVS and walk out with a few packs of 18650s.


----------



## BirdofPrey

Agreed. However, 18650s were known enough for numerous companies to build flashlights for them so maybe someone knows about them enough to build one of these.

I found a guy selling a 4x18650 home built charger on eBay but it looked beyond shoddy. I also found one somewhere (dont recall where off-hand) that had one for sell but it was out of stock indefinitely.

Sent via HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk.


----------



## CKOD

*Re: 18650 cell phone charger*

Unfortunately this is out of stock, 
http://www.batteryspace.com/Li-Ion-...ed-50wh-1A-rate-with-micro-USB-Connector.aspx with 50Wh capacity (your phone is ~5.2 if its a 1400mAh cell) you could get 8-10 charges from it


----------



## BirdofPrey

*Re: 18650 cell phone charger*



CKOD said:


> Unfortunately this is out of stock,
> http://www.batteryspace.com/Li-Ion-...ed-50wh-1A-rate-with-micro-USB-Connector.aspx with 50Wh capacity (your phone is ~5.2 if its a 1400mAh cell) you could get 8-10 charges from it



That would be awesome. I should have added, I do a LOT of hiking using the aerial view and gps as well as geocaching. Both of these things eat batteries alive. Something like that in a belt holster with a cable run to the phone would be awesome.


----------



## BirdofPrey

*Re: 18650 cell phone charger*

What about this?

http://shop.onetruegem.com/product.php?id_product=10


----------



## CKOD

*Re: 18650 cell phone charger*



BirdofPrey said:


> That would be awesome. I should have added, I do a LOT of hiking using the aerial view and gps as well as geocaching. Both of these things eat batteries alive. Something like that in a belt holster with a cable run to the phone would be awesome.


 
They list the components they use, and all of those are in stock other then the micro USB cable, if youre feeling motivated you could use their 5v regulator board, and any 2S battery pack. They dont have a balance tap on theirs, and unlike their big packs which have internal balancing on its protection PCB, this PCB is for protection only. But any RC-car 2S/7.4v Li-Po pack, with a protection PCB and the 5v regulator from batteryspace, you could make your own if youre feeling motivated enough. They even sell 18650s with solder tabs as an option if you want to build your own pack. 
You can get the wide PVC heatshrink like used on RC car packs from cheapbatterypacks.com


----------



## satsurfer

*Re: 18650 cell phone charger*

I bought here:
http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190516922106&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_2052wt_905

but found them afterwards cheaper here: 
http://www.focalprice.com/EB163B/Global_Universal_Portable_High_Power_Charger_Black.html


----------



## tacosauce

*Re: 18650 cell phone charger*



BirdofPrey said:


> Just switched from an Incredible to a Thunderbolt and therefore all my spare batteries no longer work.
> 
> Rather than buy more spares (and the current case would make swapping them a pain) I thought it would be nice to use a charger that could use my plethora of 18650s to charge via USB. However, upon searching, I found only units powered by AA and my experience with AA powered chargers has not been good. They simply don't have the voltage on rechargeables to work well on a power hog phone.
> 
> So, anyone heard of or know of a charger that can be plugged into my phone on the go that uses 18650s?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk



A super easy solution that I made for my wife a while back...

I used a 2x 18650 p60 host for 7.4 volts http://www.solarforce-sales.com/product_detail.php?t=FB&s=6&id=16 
Then added a USB cigarette charger where the dropin goes for a buck regulator to 5v http://www.dealextreme.com/p/car-cigarette-powered-1000ma-usb-adapter-charger-black-dc-12v-40470 
Presto! 

She has a flashlight and carries the regulator in a film can with a piece of foam in the bottom so it doesn't rattle. When its time to charge, she unscrews the head and does a dropin switcharoo (charge without the head on).

I removed the button on the bottom of the voltage regulator and there was a spring underneath. The regulator seats further into the host that way.

I am working on a boost type dropin for single 18650s, but haven't gotten past the drawing board yet.

Since you are already working with lithium ion cells, you should already be aware of the care and caution that is necessary when using them. These examples I made for personal use. If you decide to make something, consult with engineers and test it first. If you destroy something or someone I am not liable.


----------



## BirdofPrey

*Re: 18650 cell phone charger*

That sounds like a pretty neat idea but when it comes to electronics, I'm not very skilled. I ordered http://www.dealextreme.com/p/usb-ac-recharged-1w-65lm-luxeon-led-flashlight-and-cell-phone-pda-adapters-1-18650-included-17470 

Hopefully it does the job I'm hoping it will. Being DX, I'm not going to hold too high a level of expectation but we'll see. I haven't got a confirmation of shipment yet so I don't even know when I'll get it.


----------



## BirdofPrey

Haven't got to really test it out much yet but tried it while sitting on the deck last night and browsing on the phone. Kept it running and charging as I used the phone. 

Don't figure its overly efficient but should help nicely as I always have charged 18650s in my bag.

Sent via HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk.


----------



## mvyrmnd

*Re: 18650 cell phone charger*



tacosauce said:


> A super easy solution that I made for my wife a while back...
> 
> I used a 2x 18650 p60 host for 7.4 volts http://www.solarforce-sales.com/product_detail.php?t=FB&s=6&id=16
> Then added a USB cigarette charger where the dropin goes for a buck regulator to 5v http://www.dealextreme.com/p/car-cigarette-powered-1000ma-usb-adapter-charger-black-dc-12v-40470
> Presto!
> 
> She has a flashlight and carries the regulator in a film can with a piece of foam in the bottom so it doesn't rattle. When its time to charge, she unscrews the head and does a dropin switcharoo (charge without the head on).
> 
> I removed the button on the bottom of the voltage regulator and there was a spring underneath. The regulator seats further into the host that way.
> 
> I am working on a boost type dropin for single 18650s, but haven't gotten past the drawing board yet.
> 
> Since you are already working with lithium ion cells, you should already be aware of the care and caution that is necessary when using them. These examples I made for personal use. If you decide to make something, consult with engineers and test it first. If you destroy something or someone I am not liable.


 
That is a very cool idea. The USB adapter was designed for a 12V input - it goes ok @ 7.4V? If you were to have an extension tube for 3x18650, it'd probably give much more power, even though it'd be huge.


----------



## Rando

*Looking for portable 18650 charger for phone*

Help me out... I'm looking for a portable cell phone charger based on 18650s. I ordered one of these but it doesn't seem to work with the iPhone. I plug the charging cable in and nothing happens. I was looking at this one from DX, but from what I read it doesn't accept protected cells, and seems to have problems with the iPhone 4.

Criteria:

*Must be compatible with the iPhone 3GS and iPhone 4.

*Since I'd like to use my current stock of 18650s it must be able to use protected cells.

*Should be able to charge 18650s in addition to using them for power to recharge other devices.

I'd prefer a device that fully encloses the cell as opposed to the one I bought that simply cradles the cell. Also, one that uses a single cell (as opposed to some I've seen that use up to 4 cells).

I know one of you have the answer...

Thanks.


----------



## RepProdigious

*Re: Looking for portable 18650 charger for phone*

Iphone compatibility is gonna be a hard demand for an 18650 charger. Keep in mind that there's only a tiny market for those devices so they do probably do not undergo proper testing and that in turn pretty much guarantees that something with the exotic demands as an Iphone4 will not work.

I have the DX version 18650 charger you mentioned, and with slight modification it will hold protected cells without any problems (even my monstrous WOW 1969Δ cells). I do not have an Iphone or iPad to test it out on but it works brilliantly on my android phone!!


----------



## Viper715

Two words Minty Boost

http://www.ladyada.net/make/mintyboost/

You'll have to build it yourself but you can find all the components through the above site. Also the forum bottom left of the above page is a great support and if you've thought about it someone on there has built it.


----------



## Rando

*Re: Looking for portable 18650 charger for phone*

Thanks, I'll probably drink the minty kool-aid.


----------



## KiwiMark

ama230 said:


> Here is the one from deal extreme i got, but it took like three weeks to get here but what are you going to do when there is free shipping involved?
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18883


 
I hadn't gotten around to getting one of these until recently - I bought a new smart phone and it definitely chews through its battery pretty fast.
So now I have one of these chargers - it only cost $16.20 including shipping.

Quick mini-review:
I must say - the included battery is junk, I tested it with my hobby charger and got ~1200mAh out of it. It may provide more capacity at a lower rate, but I can't see it providing anything close to the 2400mAh that the wrapper claims.

The light is nothing special - I'll just throw it in a drawer.

The included adaptors don't match my phone so I'll throw them in the same drawer. The lead that came with my phone works fine though.

The main module seems to work well, it has a standard 500mA output and a claimed 1000mA (not so easy to verify). I like that it can take 18650 cells and I can swap them over - there are other similar chargers with a battery that you can't swap, a huge negative IMO. So, yeah, this unit is totally worth the $16.20 to me.

Looking at the case it comes in - it could easily hold the main unit with an 18650 inside + 3 more 18650 cells + a charger cable for the phone. Even if the unit is only 50% efficient a good 2400mAh or higher cell should be able to fully charge my phone from pretty much dead. So in the case would be enough power to put 4 full charges on the phone, which is pretty good for my normal usage.

With the big surge in smart phones especially with gadget loving people like many on this site - this has to be a pretty useful item.


----------



## Bat

output voltage is not regulated AFAIK. $100 is a total ripoff.


----------



## malow

i got *this one*

cheap and works fine with any battery


----------



## RepProdigious

Nice find! What's the effeciency on one of those? My guess is that it's not very high on anything other than a 5v imput...... Since you have on, could you post some better pics on the circuit board?


----------



## malow

only info i found about the main IC (BAU99):"fixed output voltage 5.5V, efficiency: 80%, start voltage: 0.9V. Particularly suitable for applications in 3.6V, 1500MAH lithium battery charger and more solar charger"

i got one of those "solar emergency backup power" from china a while ago, and the circuit looks like this one too. basic components.

it gets a bit hot after a few minutes. will test more later and measure efficiency

*IMAGE

also got this one*(nice combination ;P)


----------



## Lightfoot98

Here is what I use. I have 3 of them, Works great.
Enough room in box for either protected cells or unprotected cells.

For charging into it from a 5v source, uses the TP4056 chip which is a true CC/CV algorithm.
I also use it as a stand-alone 18650 charger.

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-5A-Output-Mob...414?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4159a04af6


This one has the data ident on pins 2 and 3 for ipads and iphones:

http://cgi.ebay.com/5V-Mobile-Power...153?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45fafd98d1


----------



## Lightfoot98

*Re: Looking for portable 18650 charger for phone*

Take a look at this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/5V-Mobile-Power...153?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45fafd98d1


Says has proper resistors on data lines on USB port for identification with iphones/ipads.

uses 1 to 4 18650's and has proper CC/CV charger built in for charging the cells inside.


----------



## Burgess

*Re: Looking for portable 18650 charger for phone*

to Viper715 --


Thank you for that VERY INTERESTING link !


:thumbsup:
_


----------



## KiwiMark

Bat said:


> output voltage is not regulated AFAIK. $100 is a total ripoff.


 
What is this post referring to?
I didn't realise that any product mentioned in this thread was anywhere near $100.


----------



## KiwiMark

Lightfoot98 said:


> Here is what I use. I have 3 of them, Works great.
> Enough room in box for either protected cells or unprotected cells.
> 
> For charging into it from a 5v source, uses the TP4056 chip which is a true CC/CV algorithm.
> I also use it as a stand-alone 18650 charger.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1-5A-Output-Mob...414?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4159a04af6


 
Sounds tempting - how many batteries can you use? If it is 1 - 4 as you wish then I might buy one. 
For charging - is this one channel? How many at a time - 1 to 4 or 1 only or 4 only or what?

I'm always interested in more options, I've got plenty of rechargeable batteries that could be used to provide power to the cellphone.


----------



## Lightfoot98

KiwiMark said:


> Sounds tempting - how many batteries can you use? If it is 1 - 4 as you wish then I might buy one.
> For charging - is this one channel? How many at a time - 1 to 4 or 1 only or 4 only or what?
> 
> I'm always interested in more options, I've got plenty of rechargeable batteries that could be used to provide power to the cellphone.




Use only 1 or up to 4 18650's. I use 4 2200's, so it is a 8800mah usb power supply/charger.

Cells are in parallel, so they all charge at once, I guess a 4 slot 1 channel.
Has a td4056 chip for charge regulation, so it is a true CC/CV algorithm.

With a 1amp 5v input, it takes about 3 hours with a depleted 2200mah cell, with 4 of them it takes around 15 hours and terms at 4.15v


----------



## mvyrmnd

Lightfoot98 said:


> Here is what I use. I have 3 of them, Works great.
> Enough room in box for either protected cells or unprotected cells.
> 
> For charging into it from a 5v source, uses the TP4056 chip which is a true CC/CV algorithm.
> I also use it as a stand-alone 18650 charger.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1-5A-Output-Mob...414?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4159a04af6
> 
> 
> This one has the data ident on pins 2 and 3 for ipads and iphones:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/5V-Mobile-Power...153?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45fafd98d1



I've been looking for something just like this. Thanks for the link!


----------



## malow

*battery charging a battery*. why does this feels like electronic porn? ;P


----------



## mvyrmnd

malow said:


> *battery charging a battery*. why does this feels like electronic porn? ;P


 
It's can't be terrible efficient, but cool nonetheless


----------



## malow

mvyrmnd said:


> It's can't be terrible efficient, but cool nonetheless


just measured:

Vin: 4.0v = 83% efficiency :thumbsup:
Vin: 1.2v = 48% efficiency :sick2:


----------



## KiwiMark

Lightfoot98 said:


> Use only 1 or up to 4 18650's. I use 4 2200's, so it is a 8800mah usb power supply/charger.
> 
> Cells are in parallel, so they all charge at once, I guess a 4 slot 1 channel.
> Has a td4056 chip for charge regulation, so it is a true CC/CV algorithm.
> 
> With a 1amp 5v input, it takes about 3 hours with a depleted 2200mah cell, with 4 of them it takes around 15 hours and terms at 4.15v


 
That sounds pretty good, I can see a big advantage in putting 4 cells in parallel - even 1/4 charged they could still fully charge a flat phone. You could even put in 4 x 3,100mAh cells for 12,400mAh of capacity. That's why I just ordered a couple.


----------



## KiwiMark

malow said:


> just measured:
> 
> Vin: 4.0v = 83% efficiency :thumbsup:
> Vin: 1.2v = 48% efficiency :sick2:


 
Interpolating those figures shows that even at ~3V (flat Li-ion) the efficiency would still be pretty reasonable. At over 65% efficiency (seems likely) it wouldn't be hard to get a 2400mAh 18650 cell to fully charge a flat 1300mAh cellphone battery.

I have a cheap charger that uses a 1 x AA cell to charge a cellphone - it is a good way to drain AA cells, but it is barely able to get 1/4 charge into a cellphone battery from 1 fully charged AA cell. My 2 x AA Sanyo Eneloop Stick charger does better (if it uses something similar to your charger's circuitry the voltage of 2 AA batteries would provide better efficiency than a 1 x AA charger) but wouldn't get much more than 50% charge into a cellphone.

One advantage of my Eneloop Stick charger is that it can use AA batteries, which is handy if they are what you have available. Running from ~2.4V should mean OK efficiency too. My cheapie 1 x AA charger DOES get very hot - 48% efficiency could easily be right for that one.

Overall these cellphone chargers that run from Li-ion cells seem like a good choice, it seems likely that the less the voltage needs to be stepped up the greater the efficiency. There is also the fact that 18650 cells have VERY good power density. Because of this I'm really happy with my $16.20 charger - for the size & weight of this it is a great option for fully charging my cellphone even when camping and no where near a power source.


----------



## KiwiMark

KiwiMark said:


> I must say - the included battery is junk, I tested it with my hobby charger and got ~1200mAh out of it. It may provide more capacity at a lower rate, but I can't see it providing anything close to the 2400mAh that the wrapper claims.


 
OK, I've done another test on this cell. For the benefit of anyone that buys one of these DX units - this battery is complete junk, it is not worth taking it with you to charge from!
I fully charged it (to 4.2V CC/CV staring at 1A cutting off once the CV stage current dropped to 0.1A) and then discharged it at 0.5A down to 3.0V - I got 1300mAh out of it. :thumbsdow
This cell is a pile of excrement!

I think this battery would only half charge my phone, but a good 18650 cell would be able to fully charge my phone. Even the Trustfire cells from DX which sell for $10 a pair are MUCH better than this and there are plenty of other options (including AW).

The bottom line on the included cell is that the charger would need 100% efficiency to charge my phone from this, but for the same size and approximately the same weight there are plenty of cells that will hold twice the power.
I still think that for $16.20 this unit is excellent and for the size & weight of it you can't beat it for what it can do (with a good 18650 cell).


----------



## Rando

*Re: Looking for portable 18650 charger for phone*

Lightfoot: I saw one of those listed, but thought it would be more bulky than I was willing to cart around. I ended up going the DIY Mintyboost route. I put the kit into the charger I bought but was disappointed with. I stripped out all of the internals and replaced it with new. It doesn't currently recharge the 18650, but I'm looking into a separate charging circuit (and an LED voltage meter) depending on how much room I can find inside the host. I had to mount the caps and inductor laying down because there isn't much vertical room. Anyway, I now have a portable USB port to charge whatever I need to on the go.

http://i.imgur.com/HM486.jpg


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## KiwiMark

Lightfoot98 said:


> For charging into it from a 5v source, uses the TP4056 chip which is a true CC/CV algorithm.
> I also use it as a stand-alone 18650 charger.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1-5A-Output-Mob...414?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4159a04af6


 


KiwiMark said:


> That sounds pretty good, I can see a big advantage in putting 4 cells in parallel - even 1/4 charged they could still fully charge a flat phone. You could even put in 4 x 3,100mAh cells for 12,400mAh of capacity. That's why I just ordered a couple.


 
They say 15-45 days for shipping, but it has been 7 days and my 2 mobile power boxes have arrived already! I'm playing with one now, seems to be working exactly as described. For the size of the unit it is brilliant - with 4 x 2400mAh Trustfire cells (ten bucks a pair, so I'm talking about $20 worth of batteries including international shipping) you get almost 10Ah/37Wh of batteries in a not very big box. I'd be surprised if this box couldn't easily charge my cell phone from dead flat to full 100% at least 4 times - that's pretty darned good!

I got a couple of those Trustfire cells: http://www.dealextreme.com/p/trustf...h-rechargeable-lithium-batteries-2-pack-20392
After testing I've ordered another pair, I might get more later too. These cells easily hold 2400mAh, I had no problem pulling almost 2500mAh out of one using a 0.5A discharge. 4 of these in the unit that Lightfoot98 put me on to would work VERY well, especially when you consider that each cell would be drained at less than 0.5A (one big advantage of 4 in parallel).

These days everyone is either using a smart phone or looking at getting one. Things like being able to snap a photo and then upload it directing into Facebook or Google+ as well as all the other cool feature makes them a 'must have' item of the modern day. Being able to charge your smart phone while camping in the woods or sitting in a bus or train or whatever - that's just brilliant! Actually my inside jacket pocket is large enough to fit a charging box + cable + cell phone which means I can charge my phone in my pocket while riding a motorcycle - pretty cool, huh!


----------



## Lightfoot98

Glad you enjoy it.

I really like them, that is why I put up the link, I figured other people might like them.
Yea, pulling less than 500ma, you get max out of the cells.
Most 18650's are rated at 500ma draw for max capacity,
so this thing is gentle on the cells.


I have 3 myself, plus 1 that has the 2S/2P configuration.


Mine arrived in 7 days also.
Quick shipping.


----------



## Rando

I built one from a Mintyboost kit in a portable 18650 charger, see this thread for links. Tested with iPhone 3Gs.

Thanks to Viper715 for the original tip.


----------



## rmteo

First, get one of these dual 18650 holders ($3.80) here http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSearch/dksus.dll?Detail&name=BK-18650-PC4-ND




Then get this 5V/1A switching regulator ($9.11, drop in replacement for a 7805 but with about 90% efficiency so no heatsink required) http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSearch/dksus.dll?Detail&name=102-1715-ND




Hook both together (Li-Ion cells in series for 8.4V) and for <$15, you will have exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## Rando

Just be aware that for newer iPods, iPhones and iPads you'll need voltage on the USB data lines to avoid "Unsupported Charging Accessory". The voltage on each line affects the charge rate. More info.


----------



## Lightfoot98

That's why I linked this one also.

Has data on pins 2 and 3.


http://cgi.ebay.com/5V-Mobile-Power...153?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45fafd98d1


----------



## KiwiMark

Rando said:


> Just be aware that for newer iPods, iPhones and iPads you'll need voltage on the USB data lines to avoid "Unsupported Charging Accessory". The voltage on each line affects the charge rate. More info.


 
Just add that to the dozens of reasons that I wont buy anything made by Apple. Even my HTC Android phone is no longer running the HTC supplied OS, I've switched to Cyanogen Mod 7.


----------



## psychbeat

WOW!

these are JUST what I needed - so many times Ive had 2-4 18650s
in my bike pack and a DEAD iPhone!!!!!!
Im going to try this one http://cgi.ebay.com/Emergency-Charg...984061?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item27b8319e3d

hopefully get a full charge off of an NCR 2900

18650 FTW!!!!!


----------



## psychbeat

oh yeah you know yer a flashaholic when you typically have 2 - 4 18650s on u
at most times....


----------



## KiwiMark

psychbeat said:


> oh yeah you know yer a flashaholic when you typically have 2 - 4 18650s on u
> at most times....


 
Wait, you mean most people don't? Crazy non-flashaholics! :hahaha:


----------



## KiwiMark

psychbeat said:


> hopefully get a full charge off of an NCR 2900


 
I would certainly think so! From what I can figure the Apple iPhone battery is ~1200mAh, similar to my HTC Desire HD battery and I've read reports that a 2400mAh 18650 can fully charge a dead 1200mAh battery using the charger that you are looking at.

If you have 4 of 18650 batteries that are fully charged then you would only need one of those to fully charge your dead iPhone, so you would still have 3 spare 18650 cells. You could fully charge the dead iPhone twice and still have 2 spare cells for your lights.


----------



## Lynx_Arc

You probably would get more out of two 28650s in series and a buck circuit USB charger than a 1x18650 and boost circuit. Some of the ebay 4x18650 setups are 2x2 some are 4x1.


----------



## KiwiMark

Lynx_Arc said:


> You probably would get more out of two 28650s in series and a buck circuit USB charger than a 1x18650 and boost circuit. Some of the ebay 4x18650 setups are 2x2 some are 4x1.


 
I'd agree with that! But then again the 1 x 18650 unit is pretty compact and can fully charge a dead phone in a reasonable time from 1 battery, so it would often be a case of 'good enough' is good enough. A better set-up may just not be needed for the majority of us.

Boost circuits can be fairly efficient:


malow said:


> just measured:
> 
> Vin: 4.0v = 83% efficiency :thumbsup:
> Vin: 1.2v = 48% efficiency :sick2:


 Well, efficient enough if they don't have to boost by too huge an amount. From a single NiMH cell they aren't very efficient, but from a Li-ion cell they are up near 80%. This isn't bad for a cheap boost circuit.


----------



## Lynx_Arc

KiwiMark said:


> I'd agree with that! But then again the 1 x 18650 unit is pretty compact and can fully charge a dead phone in a reasonable time from 1 battery, so it would often be a case of 'good enough' is good enough. A better set-up may just not be needed for the majority of us.
> 
> Boost circuits can be fairly efficient:
> 
> Well, efficient enough if they don't have to boost by too huge an amount. From a single NiMH cell they aren't very efficient, but from a Li-ion cell they are up near 80%. This isn't bad for a cheap boost circuit.


 
what is the efficiency when it drops to 3.7v? If you already carry 2 18650s I would look for something that you could just put both of them in.


----------



## KiwiMark

Lynx_Arc said:


> what is the efficiency when it drops to 3.7v? If you already carry 2 18650s I would look for something that you could just put both of them in.


 
I would guess that it would still be above 75%, for my purposes that is definitely good enough. I don't think that boost circuits are too bad for efficiency. If I have 2 18650s I may prefer to drain only one to charge my phone so that I still have a spare for one of my lights.

Everyone needs to evaluate their own needs, to some the maximum amount of charging from the minimum weight/bulk of carrying is vitally important, to others it wouldn't matter if they only got 50% efficiency as long as they could take one 18650 and fully charge a dead phone that may be all they need. For most of my camping trips I would only need a couple of phone recharges and I can easily take a couple more 18650 cells without really caring about the weight (I'm not hiking in so weight isn't a big issue).

Having said all that - does anyone have a link to a good 2s2p 18650 cell phone charger - I might consider adding one of those to my collection of cell phone chargers.


----------



## Lightfoot98

Here you go:::::

http://cgi.ebay.com/5V-Mobile-Power...465?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb6f30861

2S2P configuration.

Claims 95% efficiency

I have one of these also.


----------



## Lynx_Arc

Lightfoot98 said:


> Here you go:::::
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/5V-Mobile-Power...465?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb6f30861
> 
> 2S2P configuration.
> 
> Claims 95% efficiency
> 
> I have one of these also.


 
I wonder if you only put two cells in it if the charge rate would be too high or not?


----------



## KiwiMark

Lightfoot98 said:


> Here you go:::::
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/5V-Mobile-Power...465?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb6f30861
> 
> 2S2P configuration.
> 
> Claims 95% efficiency
> 
> I have one of these also.


 
Obviously you cannot use this with 1 cell or with 3 cells, but would it work fine with 2 cells or 4 cells? The other one I got that is 4p would work fine with 1, 2, 3 or 4 cells even if they aren't very well matched - obviously this 2s2p unit would be only good for fairly well matched cells, you would never want to put mismatched cells in series.

I might get 4 new cells for this unit and therefore create a ~10Ah unit with ~95% efficiency which should be good for ~7 dead to full charges (at least 6 if claimed efficiency of charger and claimed capacity of cells are anywhere near accurate) of my cellphone.


----------



## Lynx_Arc

I would be hesitant to match parallel cells up that had considerably different voltages as this could cause the higher voltage cells to try and charge the lower cells up immediately to equalize the voltages. Once you do have them matched in voltage then that issue is not a problem any more.


----------



## KiwiMark

Lynx_Arc said:


> I would be hesitant to match parallel cells up that had considerably different voltages as this could cause the higher voltage cells to try and charge the lower cells up immediately to equalize the voltages. Once you do have them matched in voltage then that issue is not a problem any more.


 
Yeah - they don't have to be matched, but you don't want to put a dead cell (3.3V) and a full cell (4.20) together. As long as the voltage is reasonably close it wouldn't matter if you put a 2900mAh cell and a 2200mAh cell together in parallel. In series is another matter altogether though.


----------



## Lynx_Arc

KiwiMark said:


> Yeah - they don't have to be matched, but you don't want to put a dead cell (3.3V) and a full cell (4.20) together. As long as the voltage is reasonably close it wouldn't matter if you put a 2900mAh cell and a 2200mAh cell together in parallel. In series is another matter altogether though.


 
I figure within 0.3v may be ok. I wonder what sort of protection is in these to keep from overdischarging etc..


----------



## HKJ

Lynx_Arc said:


> I figure within 0.3v may be ok. I wonder what sort of protection is in these to keep from overdischarging etc..



You can always check my anatomy of a proteced battery


----------



## Lynx_Arc

HKJ said:


> You can always check my anatomy of a proteced battery


 
I meant the usb charger not the individual batteries.


----------



## HKJ

Lynx_Arc said:


> I meant the usb charger not the individual batteries.


 
You will have to check the datasheet for the used chip. They usual has a good protection, because they are designed for consumer equipment with a buildin LiIon battery.


----------



## psychbeat

yeah - the single cell ones are so compact Im more likely to keep 
it my backpack/car etc. I kinda like the built in light too 
woulda been GREAT on the airplane home from Moscow this weekend
as I was using the kindle app on my iPhone to read the new GRRM.
the flight was delayed on the runway for 2 hrs... Delta... UGH
Ill post a mini review when I get it.


----------



## PapaLumen

Just recieved this one today. I have a cpl of 18650's in it, i will try and charge my htc desire hd with it later...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....233336&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_3059wt_932


----------



## PapaLumen

It charged my phone just fine. Just testing out recharging them inside the unit, its a bit slow, i was getting 300ma per battery with two in there or 600ma with one. (using a 1A usb input).

I plan to charge them with my hobby charger anyway, just wanted to see its charging capabilities.

I left batteries in the unit for few days with it switched off just to check there wasnt any drain while not using it. Doesnt appear to be, they went in and came out at 3.95v.

A bit home-made looking but functioning perfectly so far.


----------



## RichM

A few years ago I needed a portable power source for some of my equipment. I wanted it to be fast and cheap.

I always have a lot of charged 18650's around the house so that was an easy choice.

I made a battery holder using 3/4" PVC pipe. 
Originally I was going to glue all of the fittings, but just 'force fit' was good enough to hold it all together.
That also allowed me to use 3 OR 4 18650's with a quick change-out of the length of 3/4" pipe.

I took the spring-loaded terminals out of an old fuse holder and drilled the end caps to pass the wires through.

The white 'molex' connectors I've been using for lots of years for all of my power connections. So, I just made up a 12V power socket.

Now when I want to charge my cell phone, I just plug in the 12V car adapter.

The first photo shows the finished 3 x 18650 charger using a 7" pvc pipe.

The other shows the components.
When I want to use 4 X 18650 batteries I use the 9.6" pvc pipe.

http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p213/hcir100/Radio/IMG_4309_cropped_sm.jpg

http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p213/hcir100/Radio/IMG_4308_cropped_sm.jpg


----------



## psychbeat

^^^^
wow thats really simple and awesome!
so many 12v components out there...

still waiting on my single 18650 charger.
will post back after Ive used it.


----------



## KiwiMark

It's hard to think of any negatives from being in possession of a pipe with electrical wire coming out of each end attached to a cellphone . . .


----------



## mvyrmnd

KiwiMark said:


> It's hard to think of any negatives from being in possession of a pipe with electrical wire coming out of each end attached to a cellphone . . .


 
I had a similar thought. I'd like to see someone try and get that through airport security :thumbsup:


----------



## RichM

I bought a few 12V car inverters also. They have their own USB charging ports.
I can plug them into the 18650 pack, and run small ac powered devices no matter where I am.
When I bought them, they were on sale for $19.

AC voltage: 100-120V
Continuous Output Power: 150W

No load current draw: 0.2A

USB port Power Outlet: 5-Volt, 1 Amp

Battery low shutdown: 11+/- 0.5V (12V); 22+/-1.0V(24V)
Over voltage: 16±0.5V (12V)

http://i129.photobucket.com/albums/p213/hcir100/Radio/IMG_4313_cropped_sm.jpg


----------



## psychbeat

got my ebay single 18650 USB charger today!

its the one with the usb led optic plug in light (very smooth beam actually)

works with my iPhone4 great so far and fits an AW2600 fine.
probably enough room for the AW2900 etc.

I dont have time to see if it will charge the phone up from dead but 
at least it works....always a gamble with cheap HK ebay stuff.

I also have one of those small rectangular cheapo portable chargers that says
1900mah on it and it only charges er up about 10-15% before dying.
avoid those if you see em!


really liking this little USB optic light for some reason.. *shrug*


----------



## aEx155

If I may add my own 2 cents here:

Someone mentioned earlier that Apple products require certain voltages on the data lines to initiate charging. Another then replied to about the use of HTC phones.

Apple isn't the only company to do charger verification, they're just the only ones who are strict about it. What I mean is this: an iPhone will refuse to charge on a non-OEM charger that (for example) a HTC product would work with. However, it may not charge at the maximum rate, even if the rated current is high enough for the device.

Using a battery monitoring app on my HTC phone (Current Widget), I noticed two different charging rates when connected to the supplied HTC charger (~800mA) and an off-brand car charger (~350mA). While the slower charging rate may be fine if you only want to supplement your device's internal battery during use, it's not the best for charging the device as quickly as possible.

I bring this up for 2 reasons:

1 - most portable chargers only supply 500mA because that is the most common standard cellphone manufacturers use. (Even in-car chargers have this limit, because it is cheaper to provide 500mA than it is 1A) Because of this, any devices that do charger verification will limit the charging rate to at or below 500mA, reserving a higher rate for when they are charged by an OEM charger.

2 - many battery operated chargers don't supply more than 500mA because of efficiency or physical limits. In the case of those who are using Li-xx cells though, you have much more capabilities available. As someone had pointed out before, buck regulators are more capable than boost regulators by nature, so having a higher starting voltage allows for supplying higher current.

If you do have a charger that is rated for supplying 1A and you have an Apple or HTC product (I know those two manufacturers do charger verification), I would suggest using DATA line voltages that enable the higher charging rate so you can get the most out of your batteries and chargers.

For example, if you modified an iPod/iPhone charging cable with 4 resistors (create two voltage dividers to set the voltages on the data wires going to the device but do not connect them to the data lines of the USB plug going to the charger, so the data line voltages will always be correct) and labeled it exclusively for 1A charging, it would work with any 1A charger you have.


----------



## KiwiMark

aEx155 said:


> Another then replied to about the use of HTC phones.


 
Well, my HTC got down to 2% last night, so I thought it was an excellent time to test out my 18650 charger (charger that charges cellphone from 1 x 18650 from DX) with a Trustfire protected 18650 cell (black/red 2400mAh from DX) which went OK.
I got my phone from 2% to 100% fine with the 18650 pretty much fully drained - clearly some power lost to whatever inefficiencies, but the desired result was achieved.

I installed battery monitor widget and found that the phone was a/c charging at a good rate from the charger that came with it, but only USB charging (slower rate) from the DX 18650 charger even if I held down the charger's power button to put it into high output mode. I have bought spare USB leads from DX so I decided to sacrifice one of those to an experiment: I slice open the cable near the phone end and cut the green & white wires (leaving the red & black wires alone) then I shorted the green & white wires together and tested the 18650 charger with this cable - I got a/c charging at around 800mA according to battery monitor widget. So it seems the higher charge rate is available on the HTC if the 2 data pins are shorted or if the supplied a/c charger is used (it presumable shorts the data wires).


----------



## thamster

KiwiMark said:


> So it seems the higher charge rate is available on the HTC if the 2 data pins are shorted or if the supplied a/c charger is used (it presumable shorts the data wires).


 FYI KiwiMark:
http://www.ladyada.net/make/mintyboost/icharge.html

Wonder if the HTC uses something similar (non-standard voltage on the data lines to control charge current).

UPDATED:
Oops looks like Rando already pointed it out to you. Anyway in case you want to play around with resistors on the data lines.


----------



## KiwiMark

thamster said:


> FYI KiwiMark:
> http://www.ladyada.net/make/mintyboost/icharge.html
> 
> Wonder if the HTC uses something similar (non-standard voltage on the data lines to control charge current).
> 
> UPDATED:
> Oops looks like Rando already pointed it out to you. Anyway in case you want to play around with resistors on the data lines.


 
It really does look like the HTC method is ultra simple - normal data wires = USB charging capped at 500mA to avoid harming the PC and shorted (or at least <200 Ohms) data wires = mains charging so it's OK to go up to 1A. Since the phone's battery is only 1260 then at 1A a flat battery can go to 80% in an hour which is decent enough charging performance.

I have 2 of the 1S chargers from DX and 2 of the 4P chargers from Ebay and 2 of the 2S2P chargers from Ebay - all are claiming to be capable of 1A charging. The 2S2P chargers will hopefully have 4 cells each tomorrow (or the day after at the latest) which will be 2500mAh unprotected cells - these are the chargers that are supposed to be really efficient (with only buck voltage conversion required) which hopefully means 6 or 7 full charges from one fully charged set of 4 cells. This should mean 1 charger with 4 cells is good for 7+ days and 2 fully loaded chargers should cover me for 14+ days away from power. Although if I use GPS while hiking I'll probably get much less because the GPS drains the hell out of the phone, but then again I usually would be less than 1 week away from power so I should be OK.

These days we tend to rely more on our cellphones with them often covering many duties like phone, camera, video camera, GPS, book reader, calculator, sending & receiving texts, sending & receiving E-Mail, web browsing, uploading photos & videos to Facebook/Twitter/Google+/youtube, music player, etc. With the larger screens (mine is 4.3") and the higher performance the smartphones often need to be charged every night, so the ability to recharge for a few days away from power is VERY useful. When I only had a 1 x AA or 2 x AA charger I would have needed a LOT of batteries to recharge the phone every night for several nights, but now using 18650 cells it is all so much easier! A charger little bigger than a deck of card but with 37Wh of power storage is pretty darned good IMO.


----------



## shadowjk

Shorted data lines is actually in the USB Consortium's USB Charging specs. However, the HTC would be also in violation of those specs, since they don't allow you to draw more than 100mA if presented only with voltage across Vcc and GND (in that case must wait for negoatiation with Host PC).


----------



## psychbeat

hmm

I wonder if thats why this charger worked with my iPhone4 and not with
my friends iPhone3GS. Mine is def charging on the slow side - maybe Ill
buy an extra USB/iPhone cable and try splicing two of the wires together?

Im cool with the slow charge as its more of an emergency backup. I noticed
it takes almost all of an AW2600 to charge my phone batt to full. def not that
efficient with the boost and then buck conversion.

still it DOES work and the little USB flashlight is nice to have as another backup.
I havent tried charging the 18650 with the USB plugged into my computer as I
dont have any of those cables around + Id rather use a dedicated LiCo charger.

one of these days Ill get one of the 4X 18650 chargers on eBay.

for now Im more than satisfied with the single.


----------



## KiwiMark

psychbeat said:


> still it DOES work and the little USB flashlight is nice to have as another backup.
> I havent tried charging the 18650 with the USB plugged into my computer as I
> dont have any of those cables around + Id rather use a dedicated LiCo charger.
> 
> for now Im more than satisfied with the single.


 
Hey, if it does the job then it is pretty much good enough.

I bought one of those cables so that I could charge my Li-ion cells from someone's computer while away from my home & hobby chargers - I figure I could charge my phone + Li-ion cells while a computer with USB ports is available and then charge my phone from the Li-ion cells later on when there is no computer available. A USB male to USB male cable isn't exactly expensive.


----------



## borrower

PapaLumen said:


> Just recieved this one today. I have a cpl of 18650's in it, i will try and charge my htc desire hd with it later...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....233336&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_3059wt_932


 
Just got exactly this one (with 3 leds on one side, to distinguish it from others I've seen on ebay). So far, it seems to do what it's supposed to, but I was wondering if anyone has figured out what the micro switches are for. (There's one beside the red rocker switch that's accessible when the case is closed up and another on the other side of the pcb that you can only get at with the cover off.)


----------



## PapaLumen

Mine has the three led's at the side with a button next to them to test and it also lights the white led next to the red switch. As for the one on the pcb, mine didnt work until i had pressed this. I think it needs pressing every time you remove and replace batteries.

I tried charging two trustfire flames in it, i turned it off when they reached 4.22v, so not sure about its charging capabilities. No big deal as i intended to charge the batteries with my hobby charger anyway.


----------



## borrower

Thanks for the quick reply, PapaLumen. I think you're right about the inside switch being a 'reset'. For what it's worth, mine charged to 4.20 volts at the point when the led went from red to green. Like you, I've got 'proper' chargers, but it's nice to have a backup.


----------



## PapaLumen

Which batteries are you using and how many when you charged ?


----------



## psychbeat

KiwiMark said:


> Hey, if it does the job then it is pretty much good enough.
> 
> I bought one of those cables so that I could charge my Li-ion cells from someone's computer while away from my home & hobby chargers - I figure I could charge my phone + Li-ion cells while a computer with USB ports is available and then charge my phone from the Li-ion cells later on when there is no computer available. A USB male to USB male cable isn't exactly expensive.


 

word - Ill grab one this afternoon n see how it does charging from my computer.
my DMM is @my studio so I wont be able to check the termination voltage- Ill use
a protected AW till I can verify the termination voltage.
I need to stop @ ratshack n grab an iPhone torx (if they have one) so I can replace
my busted screen..:sick2:

if I do get around to splicing the data wire into the charge wire on an iPhone cable
Ill post the results..

yay more flashlight stuff to play around with:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## borrower

PapaLumen said:


> Which batteries are you using and how many when you charged ?


 
I was charging 4 of AW's (protected) 2900s that started around 3.8 volts. (I'm not sure if the built-in protection is set at exactly 4.20 volts, so the fact that they charged up to 4.20 might be specific to them.) They took about 8 hours to go green.


----------



## Milestar

XTAR is going to release such a portable charger for 5.0V/500mA device using full charged 18650/18700 Li-ion battery. Here is the basic parameter for warming up:

Electrical Technology Parameters:

1.1 Charging qualifications and structures:

Operation Temperature 0~40℃
Input AC 12V DC / 1000mA
500mA CC Current 500m A±5%
1000 A CC Current t 1000m A±5%
Cut-Off Voltage 4.2±0.05V
CV Cut-off Current <100mA
Standby Current <20.0m A
TC Current (Battery Volt 2.0~3.0V) 80±20m A
Auto Recharging Threshold Value Voltage 3.9±0.15V

1.2 USB Discharging qualifications and structures:

Operation Temperature 0~40℃
USB Interface Output Floating Voltage 5.0V
Output Floating Voltage Ripple <120 mV
Reactive Current <10m A
Maximum Output Current 500mA
Battery Output Cut-off Voltage 2.80±0.15V


----------



## Milestar

My cellphone is Nokia, the battery is BLB-5CB 800mAh 3.7V 3.0Wh. I did try using this charger to charge, it is very good.


----------



## alex21

Hi,

I am interested in mobile power solutions, especially since I will be travelling abroad for about 4 months later on in the year and going into next year. I have already ordered the mobile power box and the single 18650 charger because of the low cost, but am wondering if I should get something like the iSound 16,000mah or the Enegizer 20,000 or so mah as they may be more suited to charged mobile devices and have better efficiency? Will it be viable to order say a dozen or so of the Trustfire flames from DX and take them with me having them charged and ready to use? For everyday use I like the 18650 charger with flashlight which seems like something I can easily slip into my jacket pocket or bag.

Thanks!


----------



## KiwiMark

alex21 said:


> I am interested in mobile power solutions, especially since I will be travelling abroad for about 4 months later on in the year and going into next year. I have already ordered the mobile power box and the single 18650 charger because of the low cost, but am wondering if I should get something like the iSound 16,000mah or the Enegizer 20,000 or so mah as they may be more suited to charged mobile devices and have better efficiency? Will it be viable to order say a dozen or so of the Trustfire flames from DX and take them with me having them charged and ready to use? For everyday use I like the 18650 charger with flashlight which seems like something I can easily slip into my jacket pocket or bag.



Will you have the opportunity to charge from power or from a USB port? If so then how often?

The 18650 charger with flashlight I bought has some good potential - I bought a second one and I have put both chargers with a battery in each + 2 more batteries into the case that one charger came with, along with a USB charging cord. If I take another USB cord as well the that gives me 2 of everything - just in case one of these cheap gizmos fails on me. I also bought a USB male to USB male lead so that I can charge the 18650 in my charger from any USB port, I should probably get a second cable so that I could charge 2 of the 18650 cells at once. My idea would be to have the ability to fully charge my phone & all 4 of my 18650 cells overnight and the be good for ~5 more days away from power.

Another good option would be a 18650 2S2P charger box from Ebay with 4 x Trustfire flame cells and a 10V power source with travel adapters so you could fully charge all 4 cells overnight. The 2S2P configuration allows buck only DC-DC conversion which should be more efficient so that you should be able to get 6 full charges from the 4 Li-ion 18650 cells.

The 16,000 or 20,000mAh chargers SOUND good, but are they? Are we talking about at 1.2V or at 3.7V? Are the batteries replaceable?
A 4x18650 box from Ebay will cost <$20 and you can put in whatever cells you like, 2 of these with 4 cells in each would give you ~20,000mAh at 3.7V (74Wh) of storage. The total cost would be much less than the iSound or Energizer devices.

Check back on post 106 to see what I'm talking about.
From the Ebay link:
Max Efficiency: 95%( High-efficiency synchronous-rectified buck control IC )


----------



## Lynx_Arc

I think the biggest advantage of the 2S2P chargers is a faster charging rate. It would be a bonus if they had a 12v input port to charge in a car.


----------



## alex21

Hey Guys,

Thanks very much for your help.

Yeah, hopefully I should have reasonable access to power and usb, but mostly power as in outlets, sorry I'm not much of a guru at this stage.
My idea is to have an adequate supply of those flames or similar charged and ready to go (see DE charger below) in the units at all times. 

Initially I got these two:

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/5V-Porta...AU_MobilePhoneAccessories&hash=item19c71b3f3f

Not sure if it was from that seller, but unit looks the same. I'm guessing that's not the efficient one like #106

I didn't know any better, and with a lot of HK/China stuff I just go buy what looks the same and do the old, "price+postage lowest" on ebay and get the cheapest one 

Anyhow, it's good I know better now, so I will grab 2/3 of #106 in case ones a dud.. seller still sells them for similar price.

I made a mistake with the Energizer pack which is only 18,000 mah so similar to the iSound, but that is very expensive, so I'm gonna disregard that.

Added a pair of those trustfire flames and this charger onto my last DE order. Hopefully this charger is ok (think something like this was recd on another thread) http://www.dealextreme.com/p/oem-2-18650-lithium-battery-charger-110v-240v-ac-13820
Any idea of the top of your head how long it will take to charge 2 at a time or ofcourse if you can recommend a better charger.

Might also get this: http://www.dealextreme.com/p/white-...cy-usb-charger-with-cell-phone-adapters-18883. Think you mentioned that one a few pages back, but I got the ebay one without the bag and adaptors. This is very nice for everyday use and even 1 full charge of my iphone 3G is ok. Have plenty of DE store credits I can use.

Also, I am getting into e-smoking and am thinking of buying a 18650 mod e-cig, so if I can somehow center my power needs on this battery that would be very nice.

Thanks again!


----------



## donye

*efficiency of 1 or more 18650 cells*

Hi there. 
I have searched for some charger that would be able to charge my phone and would use 18650 batteries. I found many good sources/informations here! 
Just one question - one thing is still not 100% clear to me - what is more efficient - using one 18650 cell and "upgrade" its volatge (3,7-4,2 V) to 5V or to use two or more cells and "downgrade" its voltage (7,2 and more V) to 5V? 
If the first option is more efficient, than this option should be good enough.
If the second option is more effient, than some of up to 4 18650 cell charger should be OK or the one made by Tacosauce (thread http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?314827-18650-cell-phone-charger ) could also work fine.
Thanks for your answers in advance!


----------



## KiwiMark

*Re: efficiency of 1 or more 18650 cells*



donye said:


> Hi there.
> I have searched for some charger that would be able to charge my phone and would use 18650 batteries. I found many good sources/informations here!
> Just one question - one thing is still not 100% clear to me - what is more efficient - using one 18650 cell and "upgrade" its volatge (3,7-4,2 V) to 5V or to use two or more cells and "downgrade" its voltage (7,2 and more V) to 5V?
> If the first option is more efficient, than this option should be good enough.
> If the second option is more effient, than some of up to 4 18650 cell charger should be OK or the one made by Tacosauce (thread http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?314827-18650-cell-phone-charger ) could also work fine.
> Thanks for your answers in advance!


 
I believe the starting with a higher voltage and using a buck only circuit would be a bit more efficient. In a test done by one of the posters in this thread it seems that the boost circuits are less efficient if they have to boost by a greater amount, i.e. 1.2V => 5V is less efficient than 3.7V => 5V.

You should note that some of the 4 x 18650 chargers are 4P (4 cells in parallel) which means that the input voltage is boosted up from 3.7V to 5V.
Others like the one mentioned here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...hone-Charger&p=3698099&viewfull=1#post3698099 are 2S2P (2 serial, 2 parallel) which means the input voltage is bucked from 7.4V to 5V - this charger is claimed to be up to 95% efficient. If the claim is true then 4 x 18650 cells should be able to fully charge a cell phone from flat about 6 times.


----------



## PapaLumen

PapaLumen said:


> Just recieved this one today. I have a cpl of 18650's in it, i will try and charge my htc desire hd with it later...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....233336&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_3059wt_932



Further to this, when i connect my htc smartphone to it the phone identifies the charging as usb (so will only draw 500ma max from it as opposed to using the htc AC charger which charges at 1A and is identified by the phone as AC charging).

Shorting the data pins (the two middle ones) on the usb connector in this unit enables it to be recognised as the AC source therefore allowing charging from it at 1A instead of 500ma. (some of you will understand what i mean) So it now charges my phone twice as quick  as does my cheapo car 1A usb charger which i also shorted the data pins in which used to be recognised as usb (500ma max). So now can keep up with heavy gps use etc. Happy days!


----------



## agt

alex21 said:


> Might also get this: http://www.dealextreme.com/p/white-...cy-usb-charger-with-cell-phone-adapters-18883. Think you mentioned that one a few pages back, but I got the ebay one without the bag and adaptors. This is very nice for everyday use and even 1 full charge of my iphone 3G is ok. Have plenty of DE store credits I can use.


 
As others mentioned in this thread, the included battery is crap. I've used it couple of times and now it now it has about 200 mah(!!!) capacity.
But even considering this, the unit still worth the price. I've mounted it on my handlebar and charge my GPS while biking.
I also must say that this unit cuts off when battery is about 3.2 volt. So my Panasonic NCR18650A (3000mah discharged at 1A to 2.5V) has the remaining capacity of about 700 mah after this unit says the battery is empty.


----------



## KiwiMark

agt said:


> I also must say that this unit cuts off when battery is about 3.2 volt.


 
That's excellent! If I'm away for a couple of weeks it is good to know an 18650 cell that I've used in that charger that wont be recharged for more than a week isn't sitting at a horribly low voltage. The 18650 cells you use will last MUCH longer than if this cell phone charger cut off at 2.5V.


----------



## PapaLumen

Is that 3.2v unloaded voltage? Maybe it did cut off nearer 2.5v under load, as the panasonic capacity testing method goes down to 2.5v under load... maybe even went lower as my panny 3100's bounced back straight away to a higher voltage than 3.2v.


----------



## psychbeat

I had a bunch of calls yesterday and my single 18650 charger charged my iphone4 up from 12% to 100 while
I was talking. It's nice being able to walk around an talk while charging.


----------



## bp_968

*Re: efficiency of 1 or more 18650 cells*

Some of the vendors are saying not to use protected 18650s.. but ive seen a few posters saying it works fine.. does this 2s2p unit work with protected 18650s (since I just bought 4 of them 30 mins ago... doooh!)?

I *really* like this 2s2p unit :devil:



KiwiMark said:


> I believe the starting with a higher voltage and using a buck only circuit would be a bit more efficient. In a test done by one of the posters in this thread it seems that the boost circuits are less efficient if they have to boost by a greater amount, i.e. 1.2V => 5V is less efficient than 3.7V => 5V.
> 
> You should note that some of the 4 x 18650 chargers are 4P (4 cells in parallel) which means that the input voltage is boosted up from 3.7V to 5V.
> Others like the one mentioned here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...hone-Charger&p=3698099&viewfull=1#post3698099 are 2S2P (2 serial, 2 parallel) which means the input voltage is bucked from 7.4V to 5V - this charger is claimed to be up to 95% efficient. If the claim is true then 4 x 18650 cells should be able to fully charge a cell phone from flat about 6 times.


----------



## KiwiMark

*Re: efficiency of 1 or more 18650 cells*



bp_968 said:


> Some of the vendors are saying not to use protected 18650s.. but ive seen a few posters saying it works fine.. does this 2s2p unit work with protected 18650s (since I just bought 4 of them 30 mins ago... doooh!)?
> 
> I *really* like this 2s2p unit :devil:


 
Should work fine. The unit wont draw enough current to trip the protection circuit and it shouldn't drain the cell so low that it trips the undervoltage protection, if it does then the protection circuit tripping is a good thing anyway.

I took my 2s2p unit camping, it kept my phone (which is also my book reader) nicely charged. I got The Time Traveller by H G Wells read, good book!


----------



## alex21

*Re: efficiency of 1 or more 18650 cells*

This has prolly been covered so apologies in advance, any trick to getting the Trustfire flames to fit into the single charger/flashlight? Clip the springs a bit?
It goes in -extremely- tight and think its getting dislodged from contacts. Need unprotected batteries? Are the solarforce on ebay any good?


----------



## psychbeat

Clipping the spring might help

I use AW 2600 no prob in mine. 

The callies Kustom 3100 protected I have would be really tight if it ft at all. 

My non protected NCR 18650 work too.


----------



## VegasF6

Has there been any feedback on final voltage of the 18650 cells when the charger stops charging?


----------



## bp_968

The add for the 2p2s unit I purchased says it won't charge a iPad. What method needs to be done to remedy that (safely for my 600$ toy).

I hope I get the charger soon!


----------



## fnsooner

Well, I couldn't control myself. I ordered one black and one white.


----------



## PapaLumen

I love this bit - "*Use for 18650 
Please use the 18650 battery without protection. because this power box Circuit built-in protection. otherwise would burn the power box."

err, what nonsense!*


----------



## fnsooner

PapaLumen said:


> I love this bit - "*Use for 18650
> Please use the 18650 battery without protection. because this power box Circuit built-in protection. otherwise would burn the power box."
> 
> err, what nonsense!*



That's kind of what I was thinking. I don't own any unprotected 18650 cells. I guess if a person was going to buy some cells specifically for these chargers, they could go with the unprotecteds just to save money.


----------



## PapaLumen

I use protected batteries in mine. Its fine.


----------



## psychbeat

I use both protected and not in my single 18650 charger. No problems.


----------



## bp_968

What do I need to do to charge an iPad on this thing? It's got the beef but the iPad in typical apple fashion ignores it. Any hints?

Bp


----------



## MartinDWhite

VegasF6 said:


> Has there been any feedback on final voltage of the 18650 cells when the charger stops charging?



In mine the 18650s cells are sitting at 4.19 volts after charging. It does not appear to continue to rise after the green light comes on (charging complete).


----------



## fnsooner

bp_968 said:


> What do I need to do to charge an iPad on this thing? It's got the beef but the iPad in typical apple fashion ignores it. Any hints?
> 
> Bp



Did you receive your charger and the iPad ignored it when connected?


----------



## bp_968

fnsooner said:


> Did you receive your charger and the iPad ignored it when connected?


 
Yes, exactly. My phone charges fine on it, but not the iPad (2).

Bp


----------



## 1pt21

bp_968 said:


> What do I need to do to charge an iPad on this thing? It's got the beef but the iPad in typical apple fashion ignores it. Any hints?
> 
> Bp



Which charger did you pickup?? I have the one with the 18650's in a 4p configuration and charge level indicator LED's on the side.. Just tried it on my iPad1. Charged her up no problems whatsoever, same as my iPhone4...

I also wonder why it wouldn't work with the iPad2?? 

Just noticed you stated you have the 2s2p version, that may be the issue... Maybe the iPad2 is picky with it's chargers??

I'd say give the 4p one a shot.. It's only like $10ish lol

Anyone else with an iPad2 have any input to help him out???

Thanks, hope I helped some!!!


----------



## bp_968

1pt21 said:


> Which charger did you pickup?? I have the one with the 18650's in a 4p configuration and charge level indicator LED's on the side.. Just tried it on my iPad1. Charged her up no problems whatsoever, same as my iPhone4...
> 
> I also wonder why it wouldn't work with the iPad2??
> 
> Just noticed you stated you have the 2s2p version, that may be the issue... Maybe the iPad2 is picky with it's chargers??
> 
> I'd say give the 4p one a shot.. It's only like $10ish lol
> 
> Anyone else with an iPad2 have any input to help him out???
> 
> Thanks, hope I helped some!!!


 
My parents have an iPad 1 I'll try it with when I see them again. Does your iPad say it's charging or does it charge "invisiblely". I haven't plugged in the iPad 2 and just left it to see if it charges anyway regardless what it tells me.

Are you using the cable it shipped with or your normal sync cable? Mine didn't ship with one of those all in one cables.


----------



## 1pt21

bp_968 said:


> My parents have an iPad 1 I'll try it with when I see them again. Does your iPad say it's charging or does it charge "invisiblely". I haven't plugged in the iPad 2 and just left it to see if it charges anyway regardless what it tells me.
> 
> Are you using the cable it shipped with or your normal sync cable? Mine didn't ship with one of those all in one cables.



Says it's charging. Mine did not come with a cable at all, just using my regular sync cable.

I didn't even think to try it until I read your post, I figured the iPad required much more juice then my phone and just assumed it wouldn't work. Nice little bonus!!!


----------



## bp_968

1pt21 said:


> Says it's charging. Mine did not come with a cable at all, just using my regular sync cable.
> 
> I didn't even think to try it until I read your post, I figured the iPad required much more juice then my phone and just assumed it wouldn't work. Nice little bonus!!!



Do you have a link to the dealer you got your unit from?


----------



## alex21

Mmmm.. the 4P 3 led charger has an micro usb input for charging from usb, nice.
Just one thing, the 4P unit wants 5V/1A input and the 2S2P unit (ordered 2 from that rantain guy..) says 9V/10V 1-2A input. Jack sizes are slightly different too.
I'm tempted to try the Green Ultrafire XSL which has been getting some good reviews, I been using the Trustfire flame and can get around 1 1/4 iPhone charges from the 4P box.. so I think it's around 70% efficient for me. Think others mentioned around that too. For charging the phone I use the Scorche iPhone keychain cable (well a chinese knock off) and it works fine. 

Cheers


----------



## bp_968

alex21 said:


> Mmmm.. the 4P 3 led charger has an micro usb input for charging from usb, nice.
> Just one thing, the 4P unit wants 5V/1A input and the 2S2P unit (ordered 2 from that rantain guy..) says 9V/10V 1-2A input. Jack sizes are slightly different too.
> I'm tempted to try the Green Ultrafire XSL which has been getting some good reviews, I been using the Trustfire flame and can get around 1 1/4 iPhone charges from the 4P box.. so I think it's around 70% efficient for me. Think others mentioned around that too. For charging the phone I use the Scorche iPhone keychain cable (well a chinese knock off) and it works fine.
> 
> Cheers



If it has 4 2000mah batteries at 3.7v then it has 29.6wh of energy, 70% of which is 20ish wh or enough to charge an iPhone at least. 3 times. 4 2300-2500 man li-ions should provide way way more then 1.25 charges. Am I missing something?


----------



## alex21

Woah, sorry. That brief test I did on my iphone with one fully charged TF flame from DX (advertised as 2400mah give or take) brought my phone back from the dead 0-100% once and then when the phone was at 1%, got it up to 25% before the unit stopped. I only have a pair of those batteries but have ordered some more to do a proper test, but everything being equal a box of 4 cells should yield around (or close to) 5 charges.


----------



## psychbeat

I just ran my single to cut off and it stopped @ ~3.1v which seems a little high for modern 18650s

Still I get a bit more than a full charge from empty on my iPhone.


----------



## bp_968

psychbeat said:


> I just ran my single to cut off and it stopped @ ~3.1v which seems a little high for modern 18650s
> 
> Still I get a bit more than a full charge from empty on my iPhone.



Ann I see, your just putting one cell in the box.


----------



## psychbeat

No mine is a single cell charger not the 4cell. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## alex21

I got a 2x one off ebay a while back, think it's similar to the 4P version but can use 1 or 2 cells. Need to check my pobox to see if it's arrived yet.


----------



## KiwiMark

psychbeat said:


> I just ran my single to cut off and it stopped @ ~3.1v which seems a little high for modern 18650s
> 
> Still I get a bit more than a full charge from empty on my iPhone.



@3.1V the battery life will be considerably higher than if it was drained lower and there probably isn't all that big a capacity difference. If it fully charges the phone from flat then I would consider that completely acceptable.


----------



## alex21

Hey,

Newb q: With the buck synchronous 95% efficient 2S2P charger, the seller told me via email not to use 9V 2A adaptor?? Even though he has one pictured with the charger+batt+adaptor combo he sells?
Can I use a 10V 2A adaptor or should it be 1A or less? Thanks!


----------



## 1pt21

bp_968 said:


> Do you have a link to the dealer you got your unit from?



I don't want to break any rules by posting a direct link. I purchased mine off ebay, search item #160674859404. That's the exact one I purchased and I'm very satisfied with it!



alex21 said:


> Mmmm.. the 4P 3 led charger has a micro usb input for charging from usb, nice.
> Cheers



My 4P charger actually has a_ *mini*_ usb input for charging, not micro. Not sure if that's what you meant, but it is extremely convenient for me as I have tons of various mini usb chargers for home, car and computer from all types of devices I had/have (GPS, BlackBerry, etc...). I currently use a wall charger from an old BlackBerry that was retired ages ago. A bit slow yes, but works like a charm. That's the beauty if these; they are chargers for your 18650's as well (1-4 cells). Essentially, you have a spare usb charger for your phone or whatever PLUS 4 spare 18650's if needed.... For lights of course....

Hope this info helps some!!!


----------



## fvdk

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Review-of-Measurement-on-Xtar-WP2-II-charger


----------



## finges

fvdk said:


> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Review-of-Measurement-on-Xtar-WP2-II-charger


this ... i got one and i works very good, charges a 3GS without problems


----------



## xamindar

Lightfoot98 said:


> Here you go:::::
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/5V-Mobile-Power...465?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb6f30861
> 
> 2S2P configuration.
> 
> Claims 95% efficiency
> 
> I have one of these also.



I had bought two similar to this but in a 4P configuration. Both ended up dying on me. One just will not turn on anymore unless the activate button inside is held down. The other just died one day when I switched it on to use it (hadn't even used it yet, it just lit up for a short time and that was it).

So either I have had extremely bad luck or these things are way cheaply built. They seem a bit expensive at $12+ considering what you get.

Do you think this 2S2P one is any better?


----------



## bp_968

xamindar said:


> I had bought two similar to this but in a 4P configuration. Both ended up dying on me. One just will not turn on anymore unless the activate button inside is held down. The other just died one day when I switched it on to use it (hadn't even used it yet, it just lit up for a short time and that was it).
> 
> So either I have had extremely bad luck or these things are way cheaply built. They seem a bit expensive at $12+ considering what you get.
> 
> Do you think this 2S2P one is any better?



Well, so far mine still works, but it's only been used for a short time so I have no idea how reliable it will be long term.


----------



## alex21

1pt21 said:


> I don't want to break any rules by posting a direct link. I purchased mine off ebay, search item #160674859404. That's the exact one I purchased and I'm very satisfied with it!
> 
> 
> 
> My 4P charger actually has a_ *mini*_ usb input for charging, not micro. Not sure if that's what you meant, but it is extremely convenient for me as I have tons of various mini usb chargers for home, car and computer from all types of devices I had/have (GPS, BlackBerry, etc...). I currently use a wall charger from an old BlackBerry that was retired ages ago. A bit slow yes, but works like a charm. That's the beauty if these; they are chargers for your 18650's as well (1-4 cells). Essentially, you have a spare usb charger for your phone or whatever PLUS 4 spare 18650's if needed.... For lights of course....
> 
> Hope this info helps some!!!



Yes I meant mini usb, thanks for pointing that out 
Hmm.. I just looked online and the iphone 3G only has a 1150mah battery, so 1.25 charges from a 2400mah battery isn't that impressive but still ok considering the cost of the unit and budget batteries (TF Flame from DX)


----------



## alex21

xamindar said:


> I had bought two similar to this but in a 4P configuration. Both ended up dying on me. One just will not turn on anymore unless the activate button inside is held down. The other just died one day when I switched it on to use it (hadn't even used it yet, it just lit up for a short time and that was it).
> 
> So either I have had extremely bad luck or these things are way cheaply built. They seem a bit expensive at $12+ considering what you get.
> 
> Do you think this 2S2P one is any better?



Is that the 4P with 3 led lights on the side? The seller I bought 2 off a few months ago (1 still works haven't opened the other) had them going for $7 each, not sure if its still that price. $12 is too expensive for that one I think..
Still most people (including me) would pay extra $$ for something that wouldn't stuff up randomly and had a bit better quality control. Contact the seller and let them know, regardless.


----------



## xamindar

alex21 said:


> Is that the 4P with 3 led lights on the side? The seller I bought 2 off a few months ago (1 still works haven't opened the other) had them going for $7 each, not sure if its still that price. $12 is too expensive for that one I think..
> Still most people (including me) would pay extra $$ for something that wouldn't stuff up randomly and had a bit better quality control. Contact the seller and let them know, regardless.


Well, one of them was the one with the 3 leds on the side. That one was crap from the beginning. It would not change the charge light from red to green so I could never know when it was fully charged. The three leds on the side also did a very poor job of showing capacity.

The other one was the kind with a blue load led and a red/green charge status led. This was the one I used because it worked perfectly until that one day I turned it on and the load light was lit even though nothing was taking power from it and then it died. I took it apart and tried to see if there was a short somewhere but can not tell and it is likely something also burned out on it.

I had bought two different types hoping to receive one that was reliable, not the case I guess. No way I am dumping another $11 on one of these. It has already been a couple of months since these have died, unlikely the seller cares to help at all.


----------



## Naguz

Wow, a lot of chargers suggested here!

I was originally going for the DX flashlight combo, but I think not now I'll rather go for one of the 4-cell boxes from ebay.

As I don't have any travel chargers for 18650's (indeed, I use only a hobby charger) I need to be able to charge it using a standard usb-charger on the go. Therefore, the 2S2P and some others that are linked to, are not that much of an option. Currently, I'm mostly looking at 1 and 2. I'd prefer no 1 simply based on looks, but has anyone got any more info on ether? Whether they have cc/cv, efficiency, build quality etc. etc.

Also, would anyone know of any similar products that gives an output of 9V? Could be handy for my tablet on flights etc.


----------



## eh4

Am I right in thinking that the 18650 battery is going to be more and more common, the newer, bigger AA++ format?

What would be beautiful would be a usb/micro usb charger that could be switched to boost and deliver 5v at 500ma, shaped like a tube and tough enough to use as a spare battery carrier...
an adjustable spacer inside and the ability to charge a smaller lithium, a little more circuitry and let it charge an eneloop too, all the more useful.

with the charges both coming and going at 5v it would be easy to use anywhere usb/micro usb was found, solar, car adapters, etc.


----------



## Naguz

eh4 said:


> Am I right in thinking that the 18650 battery is going to be more and more common, the newer, bigger AA++ format?


Many people here, especially the strongest advocates of safety measures with Li-Ion battery, might say: NOOO! And grated, there are reasons Li-Ion batteries shouldn't be used widely by consumers.

On the other hand, though - they already are. They are in your laptop (which even uses 18650s often), cellphone, emergency chargers, some rechargeable flashlights etc.

Really, a 18650 cell with a *well designed* protection circuit (ie. no flimsy paper strip protecting the lead from the negative end to the protection pcb) are not more dangerous than than your laptop battery or cell phone battery. It has much higher energy density than AAs, much better discharge rate than normal AA-rechargeables and nearly as good as the LSD ones.

Also, the fact that they are so much better than AA in term of energy density, means that it might just make more people switch to rechargeables - which would be a major plus.

I'm actually contemplating to make some investigations into what it would take to sell such portable chargers to the public instead of these crappy two AA-chargers, Complete with four 18650 cells, of course. I don't know what it would end up with cost-wise though, seeing as I would need a reliable battery source that provides CE-certificates, pay VAT and whatnot. Oh, well, I can enjoy a couple myself anyway, even if i don't manage to save the common man.


----------



## koocuz

*18650 Battery Power Box, USB, 4 Cells, No Protection - Thoughts?*

I have seen this product a couple time and wonder if anyone has purchased one and tried it out? I did not see this posted on Candle Forumns so hopefully not a re-post.

If not, I am temped to get one and test it out. 

I am curious about Cutoff Voltage, Charging style, trickle charge after complete, USB output voltage, ect.

I noticed they called for unprotected cells (or at least one I saw on ebay) which many of us have quite a few laying around. Could be a great use to charge up that deal cell phone or power some usb speakers outside?

Here are some photos (It looks like there are a few versions some discontinued..)
















Different Version.. Choices!












Whats this... another version! This one seems appealing since the 18650's are in parallel and the above models seem to be series..







This one seems a little shoddy to me...







As you can see the list goes on... 
I think out of all of them I like this last one the best. Here is the link and they have 3 different versions (close up of the PCB's on their ad) it seems to have the most features and doesnt look too bad. I do wonder about the charging characteristics though...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5V-input-2A...579?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item231a909613


















This is just a few of them that appear from multiple china resellers, including ebay. Just search 18650 Power Box.

Thoughts? Worth The Trouble? Safety Concerns?

Seems like a good theory.


----------



## PEU

anyone tried these: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170799586822 ? 5V in 2A out 1A Mobile Travel Portable PowerSupply 18650 Battery USB Charger Box

It loads 4x 18650 in parallel, charges thru a mini USB plug and outputs 5V via a regular size USB port


Pablo


----------



## xamindar

PEU said:


> anyone tried these: http://www.ebay.com/itm/170799586822 ? 5V in 2A out 1A Mobile Travel Portable PowerSupply 18650 Battery USB Charger Box
> 
> It loads 4x 18650 in parallel, charges thru a mini USB plug and outputs 5V via a regular size USB port
> 
> 
> Pablo



yes, i have bought two of these. they both died wiyhin a month. don't waste your money. If they were under $5 then maybe.


----------



## HooNz

So whats the go with the mathematics of these chargers , they look like the bee's knee's 

If the battery to be charged is 850mah (a BL5C) 3.7v , and one has 2x18650 at 2400mha each in parallel? which is 4800mha total and a converter efficiency of maybe 80%? (a guess) and a recharge of 110% or 120% or so does that mean around 3 recharges? , its confusing for me so anyone with practical experience like to say , TIA.

Also , those 2x AA types , are they any-good , as in the way they work , i am aware that there is probably only one recharge , but out from mains power or a extended mains power out and since AA's are everywhere or one might have a box full of lets say Lithiums for example , i might actually like those types , any thoughts or experience also please .
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Black-Em...AU_MobilePhoneAccessories&hash=item27c4f2404b

This thread has been a good read imo


----------



## KiwiMark

HooNz said:


> So whats the go with the mathematics of these chargers , they look like the bee's knee's
> 
> If the battery to be charged is 850mah (a BL5C) 3.7v , and one has 2x18650 at 2400mha each in parallel? which is 4800mha total and a converter efficiency of maybe 80%? (a guess) and a recharge of 110% or 120% or so does that mean around 3 recharges? , its confusing for me so anyone with practical experience like to say , TIA.
> 
> Also , those 2x AA types , are they any-good , as in the way they work , i am aware that there is probably only one recharge , but out from mains power or a extended mains power out and since AA's are everywhere or one might have a box full of lets say Lithiums for example , i might actually like those types , any thoughts or experience also please .
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Black-Em...AU_MobilePhoneAccessories&hash=item27c4f2404b
> 
> This thread has been a good read imo



I have a 2 x AA charger (made by Sony) and it is good for ~ 1/2 a charge. That cheapo one may not be as good.
With a 4 x 18650 charger I can keep my cell phone charged for about a week away from power with heavy use as a book reader.


----------



## HooNz

KiwiMark said:


> I have a 2 x AA charger (made by Sony) and it is good for ~ 1/2 a charge. That cheapo one may not be as good.
> With a 4 x 18650 charger I can keep my cell phone charged for about a week away from power with heavy use as a book reader.



Thanks a heap for the info , but may i ask what size is the cell phone battery for the half a charge scenario , and also what size AA's , Lithium AA's are supposedly well over 2000mah , the 4x18650 might be the go for longer times from mains power it that is on just one charged set of 18650's? correct , cheers...


----------



## psychbeat

The single 18650. + USB flashlight iPhone/phone charger I got on eBay a while ago is still going strong. Get atleast a full charge on it w 3100mah Panasonic. 
Only charges the cell up to ~4v tho when reverse charging.


----------



## KiwiMark

HooNz said:


> Thanks a heap for the info , but may i ask what size is the cell phone battery for the half a charge scenario , and also what size AA's , Lithium AA's are supposedly well over 2000mah , the 4x18650 might be the go for longer times from mains power it that is on just one charged set of 18650's? correct , cheers...



It was whatever came with my Nokia N95. The efficiency isn't so good when the voltage needs to be stepped up.

The one I like is my 2s2p charger running from 4 x 18650 because the voltage doesn't need to be stepped up. 

4 x 2400mAh x 3.7V = a hell of a lot more stored power than 2 x 1.2V x 2000mAh.
i.e. 35.52Wh vs 4.8Wh = 7x as much power.
Then factor in the lower efficiency when you need to step 2.4v up to 4.2V compared to reducing 7.4 V to 4.2V.
Also consider that the 2400mAh cells are the good value for money option, you can go with 3100mAh cells if you don't mind paying more and that would give you 4 x 3100mAh x 3.7v = 45.88Wh (9x what 2 x AA will provide) of power!


----------



## alex21

How reliable is the voltage cut off with these chargers?
I think the flames I bought from DX may have been fakes.
Maybe I'll try the Sanyo 2400mah unprotected for around $6 or the new flames "3000mah".. seems to provide solid 2400-2500mah for $11.7/pair
More to the fact, maybe I should think about upgrading my iPhone 3G (yep the 2008 one), battery seems flaky..


----------



## Naguz

Great, the bloody useless crap forum refused to post my post because I had logged in since i loaded the previous page (wtf I had not!) and ate my post. Great. 

So instead of a in-depth post, I'll just reply that the charge cutoff on this unit which I've bought measures 4.19V for all four cells.

I harvested the batteries from an old laptop battery pack, matched them (ie. sorted out two that self discharged a bit mor than the others) and bought on of these to have power on an oncoming 17hr flight. It will also be great for my ereader when I'm in a cabin without electricity for several days.

I'll strip a USB cable so I can measure the volt it puts out.

I'm not sure I'll be able to test the cutoff discharge voltage atm, I don't know where I'd put the current. 

Update: it puts out 4.91V when I connect it to my phone with a VERY flimsy usb cable that I also managed to damage while stripping, as I couldn't be bothered to use anything but the knife I had handy. The second I turned the charger on it spiked at 5.2V for a fratcion of a second. While this is ell within tolerance, it might have been higher - it isn't exactly a high quality ripple measurer I've got. The phone (S II) also saw it as AC power.

If it lasts, it seems I have got myself a very cheap and well working external battery pack!


----------



## Changchung

I just receive a 3A 4P 18650 power box, it just charge my Iphone from 54% of battery to 100% in last than one hour, I am going to used very well, almost all days and charge the batteries in the same box with a old PS PC using the 5V output, I hope It last long...



SFMI4UT


----------



## Norm

Naguz said:


> Great, the bloody useless crap forum refused to post my post because I had logged in since i loaded the previous page (wtf I had not!) and ate my post. Great.



Sounds like you don't have the "remember me" box ticked on the log in page, not really the fault of the forum. 

PS Please moderate your language, this is a family friendly forum. 

Norm


----------



## HooNz

@ Naquz A trick i have learned is before you click post , highlight/right click the words and copy , i dunno how may times i did a long post and it disappeared when there was a "issue" . 

Your link just comes up with the login page , is it supposed to? i wanna look at the gadget .

@ KiwiMark , your battery is 950mah if it is the standard one , thanks...

R/CLICKED AND COPIED


----------



## HooNz

After spending quite a lot of time looking i dunno which I'll choose in the end , the XTAR WP2 II looks good too! , but i gotta wait for next week as i might be getting hold of a fairly good shortwave receiver for a good price , gotta wait :naughty:


----------



## Norm

HooNz Aldi where selling a nice 7400mAh general purpose USB out recharge pack for $30 about 3 or 4 months ago, really finding mine very useful.
Keep you eye on Aldi they have some unexpected items at times.

Looks very much like the pack apple selling for about $90 but the Aldi pack is about twice the capacity.

Norm


----------



## Naguz

HooNz said:


> @ Naquz A trick i have learned is before you click post , highlight/right click the words and copy , i dunno how may times i did a long post and it disappeared when there was a "issue" .
> 
> Your link just comes up with the login page , is it supposed to? i wanna look at the gadget .


I know, I used to do that, but the forum claims it auo-saves my posts nw, so I got lazy.

Anyway, this link should work.

The biggest minus with it is that it seems to be a booster circuit that can run on just one cell. That might be a big plus to some, but it probably means lower efficiency, and makes me somewhat uneasy about the charging feature if you used batteries different selfdischarge frequiencies etc. I'm not really sure hw it measures voltage, or if it has any more than one charging channel.


----------



## Norm

Naguz said:


> That might be a big plus to some, but it probably means lower efficiency, and makes me somewhat uneasy about the charging feature if you used batteries different selfdischarge frequiencies etc. I'm not really sure hw it measures voltage, or if it has any more than one charging channel.



It appears all the cells are in parallel. Li-ion charge OK in parallel. 

Norm


----------



## Norm

Naguz said:


> That might be a big plus to some, but it probably means lower efficiency, and makes me somewhat uneasy about the charging feature if you used batteries different selfdischarge frequiencies etc. I'm not really sure hw it measures voltage, or if it has any more than one charging channel.



Looking at the pictures the cells are in parallel. Li-ions charge OK in parallel. 

Norm


----------



## HooNz

Norm said:


> HooNz Aldi where selling a nice 4000mAh general purpose USB out recharge pack for $30 about 3 or 4 months ago, really finding mine very useful.
> Keep you eye on Aldi they have some unexpected items at times.
> 
> Looks very much like the pack apple selling for about $90 but the Aldi pack is about twice the capacity.
> 
> Norm



Now there was a place i would not have thought of Norm , thanks .
Just been on the site but could not find any BUT did you see the 4 stroke Generator @2200w , regulated and below 300 buckeroonies
Next time I'm going past i'll have to drop-in to look to see what they got :wave:


----------



## HooNz

Naguz said:


> I know, I used to do that, but the forum claims it auo-saves my posts nw, so I got lazy.
> 
> Anyway, this link should work.
> 
> The biggest minus with it is that it seems to be a booster circuit that can run on just one cell. That might be a big plus to some, but it probably means lower efficiency, and makes me somewhat uneasy about the charging feature if you used batteries different selfdischarge frequiencies etc. I'm not really sure hw it measures voltage, or if it has any more than one charging channel.



Thanks , as Norm mentions , looks like all in parallel going by the red wire in one picture but the other end might be in pairs?, so it will run just with one battery , or 2 or ? , one could easily work out the converter efficiency , use a known load resistor on the usb outlet , say for 1/2 a amp at 5v(or 250ma) then just measure the battery current with a multimeter , then ohms law % with a calculator , thats fairly basic but those others have got me stumped a few posts back (to many for me) , cheers


----------



## Norm

This is the one.

Another info link.

Norm


----------



## HooNz

Norm said:


> This is the one.
> 
> Another info link.
> 
> Norm


Thanks Norm, looks good aye! , I'll go and pester them if i remember   .


----------



## Naguz

Norm said:


> Looking at the pictures the cells are in parallel. Li-ions charge OK in parallel.


D'oh. That was pretty much a given, given that it has a booster curcuit, as I mentioned in the same post - think I'll have to stop posting about battery stuff during lectures. xD

I'll probably not measure the real capacity, HooNz, but considering it can contain 4x2600mah 18650s it would put out 8320mah(@3.7V)/39,4Wh even if it just have an 80% efficiency. That is [email protected] Concidering my cellphone battery is (from memory) [email protected], aka 5,73 Wh. This means it should charge my phone nearly seven times. But of course, with the efficiency loss in the phones charging circuitry, this will not happen.

Some posts here in this thread suggest an efficiency of 70% all the way from 18650 cell to phone battery with these 1S units. That isn't too bad, considering my unit supposedly cut off at 2.9V Many of the higher capacity 18650s has a suggested cutoff voltage at 2.7 or even 2.5 - this means the total efficiency should be well above 70%, including the inefficiencies in the phone circuitry.

It surely beats the 2xAA ones out there that barely psuhes my phones 1550mah battery to 35%...


----------



## HooNz

Hey look at this one http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/USB-Mobi...AU_MobilePhoneAccessories&hash=item3cbc6ec31e

The 18650's are in series parallel in other words a 8v input , so a step down 8v-5v charger ...


----------



## Changchung

Mine just dead... I used two times... Emailing the seller and working to resolved... 

I think that this cap just blow. See the center of the pic.http://img.tapatalk.com/be79ef9e-4e53-83e6.jpg


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Norm


SFMI4UT


----------



## HooNz

Yes looks like hole in it


----------



## Changchung

Hi, from the begin was a bad experience, I buy one from china, the 3amp model with 4p batteries, I was forced to open a claim in paypal for item not recieved, almost two months later I received two of the same power boxes but in differents packages, I think that the seller send me a extra for gift, I dont know, well, one is working great, the second one when I try to test a pair of caps inside just exploid, those are for filtering the DC output, I replace it and exploid again, I am not using that one trying to find out what this happen...

This kind of gadget are a lotery..


SFMI4UT


----------



## mohanjude

*Re: 18650 Battery Power Box, USB, 4 Cells, No Protection - Thoughts?*

I do like the idea but not sure if I trust it to charge my Ipad....


----------



## Changchung

I am using the good one to charge my iphone, with 4 2200 charge it very fast.

Remember that you have to use unprotected 18650


SFMI4UT


----------



## Changchung

Hi guys, I just want to update my experience with those, the seller send another that is working just fine. I put 4 2400 lg batteries in and I charge my iphone like ten times without charge the batteries yet. So, I think that is a lottery receive a good box of this from china. Any way, for 13$ I can give it the shoot...


SFMI4UT


----------



## Norm

How about a flashlight that doubles as a USB charger?







Google this description

Features:

*Material: 6030 Aircraft Aluminum

*Bulb: 1 x CREE XM-L T6 1A LED

*Reflector: SMO Aluminum

*Brightness: 800 lumens

*Power supply( NOT included ): 3 x 18650 (Parallel)

*Modes:

High-Medium-Low-Strobe-SOS

High-Medium-Low

*Switch: Tail cap reverse switch

*Constant current (8*AMC7135)

*Finish: Hard Anodize II

*Dimension( mm ): 155( length ) x 46(body) x 46( head )

*Weight: 271grams (without batteries)



Special Functions:

*Two USB outputs, can simultaneous charge two devices

*The left USB Output (Apple) can be used only for Apple (Iphone, Ipad) and HTC products.

*Charging ICs: LTC1700, MAX1879

*On/Off button for Output

*Output current: 300-2500mA, automatic adaptation

*Over-discharge protection when the battery voltage is 3V (first 4 LEDs will be off)

*Charger built in for 3*18650 batteries

*Charging takes approximately 8 hours for 3*18650

*When the batteries are almost full, the 4 red LEDs will flash, when the batteries are full the 4 red LEDs will turn to blue and stop charging.

Norm


----------



## Changchung

I like this option. Checking right now...


SFMI4UT


----------



## PapaLumen

The "apple" usb should be able to be used by anything that can accept a 1A usb input, the other is standard usb 0.5A.

Search for: DOUBLE USB MOBILE DEVICE CHARGER 3*18650 XM-L T6 FLASHLIGHT


----------



## alex21

*Re: 18650 Battery Power Box, USB, 4 Cells, No Protection - Thoughts?*

mine works fine with protected trustfires. Very useful box


----------



## tobrien

i'm trying mine out for the first time now. using pulled laptop cells. i have it plugged into an XTAR MP2 with an AW protected in the charger.

i checked with my Fluke DMM and the voltage going to the battery is a solid 4.18v. will report back if it blows up


----------



## wshyang

I just bought one today, supposedly one with adjustable output current (eBay #170880896962).

After ordering it I did have one concern: do these chargers terminate correctly? I don't exactly plan to open the pack to charge the batteries with an external charger, so I hope the box itself is smart enough not to overcharge the cells.

Also, I will need to balance the cells when putting them in for the first time?


----------



## Lynx_Arc

wshyang said:


> I just bought one today, supposedly one with adjustable output current (eBay #170880896962).
> 
> After ordering it I did have one concern: do these chargers terminate correctly? I don't exactly plan to open the pack to charge the batteries with an external charger, so I hope the box itself is smart enough not to overcharge the cells.
> 
> Also, I will need to balance the cells when putting them in for the first time?


You need to check the voltage of the batteries to see if they are close enough in voltage otherwise one battery will try and charge the other(s) and if voltage difference is too much could draw a lot of current through the wires in the box and either melt something or burn something up. I would probably consider charging them 1 at a time using the box if you don't have a meter to check I am thinking the charge rate would be the same 1 at a time vs all 4 at once anyway.


----------



## wshyang

Lynx_Arc said:


> You need to check the voltage of the batteries to see if they are close enough in voltage otherwise one battery will try and charge the other(s) and if voltage difference is too much could draw a lot of current through the wires in the box and either melt something or burn something up. I would probably consider charging them 1 at a time using the box if you don't have a meter to check I am thinking the charge rate would be the same 1 at a time vs all 4 at once anyway.



Eh, just so we are clear on this, I only need to match the voltage right? 

I can use my 87V :devil:

I don't have a hobby charger at the moment, so I won't be able to do discharge testing on the cells.


----------



## wshyang

xamindar said:


> I had bought two similar to this but in a 4P configuration. Both ended up dying on me. One just will not turn on anymore unless the activate button inside is held down. The other just died one day when I switched it on to use it (hadn't even used it yet, it just lit up for a short time and that was it).
> 
> So either I have had extremely bad luck or these things are way cheaply built. They seem a bit expensive at $12+ considering what you get.
> 
> Do you think this 2S2P one is any better?





bp_968 said:


> Well, so far mine still works, but it's only been used for a short time so I have no idea how reliable it will be long term.



Oh dear, which seller you bought yours from? I just got one from the ewholesale seller, hope I don't get a dud that dies after a month


----------



## Lynx_Arc

wshyang said:


> Eh, just so we are clear on this, I only need to match the voltage right?
> 
> I can use my 87V :devil:
> 
> I don't have a hobby charger at the moment, so I won't be able to do discharge testing on the cells.


Yes, as the voltage difference between cells causes the current to flow between them, as long as it is the same in a parallel circuit the capacity doesn't matter as the stronger cells will put out more power resisting more the drop in voltage than the weaker cells with less capacity. It is with cells in series that you have to match capacity well as you can have cells with the same voltage but a big difference in capacity causing problems when one cell depletes and the other tries to reverse charge it... possibly causing disastrous results if they are not protected cells.


----------



## alex21

Does this look right to you guys:
http://www.quickertek.com/images/LbbMBA.png

It appears to be a regular 5V 2A version charging a Macbook Air??
This guy/company is selling that box and cable (not sure about power adaptor) for $200
Only asking because I'm looking for such a version myself.. thanks


----------



## asval

alex21 said:


> Does this look right to you guys:
> http://www.quickertek.com/images/LbbMBA.png
> 
> It appears to be a regular 5V 2A version charging a Macbook Air??
> This guy/company is selling that box and cable (not sure about power adaptor) for $200
> Only asking because I'm looking for such a version myself.. thanks



looks like one of those cheapo boxes you can find on fleabay, they sell em for $11


----------



## alex21

asval said:


> looks like one of those cheapo boxes you can find on fleabay, they sell em for $11


 Thanks, yeah I got a few  Damn was hoping I could find a modded box like this for a trek soon. Hypermac external batteries are big and pricey.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Am using an Astro3 External Battery by ANNKER, $60.00 from Amazon. Output is 5V/2A, 9V/12V 2A. Stated capacity is 10,000mAh. Li-Poly. Wt 304g. Bought it to give a boost to my Logitech speakers, but it will charge/run most anything within stated specs.

Bill


----------



## alex21

Bullzeyebill said:


> Am using an Astro3 External Battery by ANNKER, $60.00 from Amazon. Output is 5V/2A, 9V/12V 2A. Stated capacity is 10,000mAh. Li-Poly. Wt 304g. Bought it to give a boost to my Logitech speakers, but it will charge/run most anything within stated specs.
> 
> Bill



Cheers Bill,

Looks like a great device, especially for the price. The Macbook Air, however, and other similar net/notebooks I believe require a voltage upwards of 15v


----------



## Bullzeyebill

alex21 said:


> Cheers Bill,
> 
> Looks like a great device, especially for the price. The Macbook Air, however, and other similar net/notebooks I believe require a voltage upwards of 15v



It will work with the iPad. But I digress, as the OP is interested in an 18650, not a Li-Poly charger.

Bill


----------



## recycledelectrons

These 2 are black, but DX sells them in white as well:
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/4-x-18...n-light-usb-port-for-iphone-ipad-black-128889
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/2-x-18...led-usb-port-for-cell-phone-more-black-129749

Kai has several of the same lights, but with different LEDs. They all take x3 18650 batteries, have a single LED flashlight, and offer x2 USB charging ports (1.5A + 1/2A = 2A)
http://www.kaidomain.com/product/details.S020383
http://www.kaidomain.com/product/details.S020384

Here's another source for the T6 light / charger:
http://www.intl-outdoor.com/double-usb-mobile-device-charger-318650-xml-t6-flashlight-p-365.html


----------



## recycledelectrons

I found one more:

http://www.manafont.com/product_info.php/9in1-portable-flashlight-power-charger-p-3964
This is a single 18650 charger with a small flashlight built in.


----------



## alex21

recycledelectrons said:


> I found one more:
> 
> http://www.manafont.com/product_info.php/9in1-portable-flashlight-power-charger-p-3964
> This is a single 18650 charger with a small flashlight built in.



This one can be a tight fit for some (or most) protected batteries. Looks well made. If you don't need the case and adaptors, this can be had pretty cheap on ebay if you're patient (sniped 2x for under $10 each).


----------



## alex21

I have one of these and it's working quite nicely:
http://www.intl-outdoor.com/ml102-usb-charger-for-18650-26650-battery-p-243.html


----------



## alex21

wshyang said:


> Oh dear, which seller you bought yours from? I just got one from the ewholesale seller, hope I don't get a dud that dies after a month



My 4P box has been used almost daily going on a year now..:thinking:


----------



## treejohnny

*Mobile USB power*

I am not sure where to post this, so lets see how I do.

I recently got my first smartphone (SGS3) and I am not happy with the battery life. There are higher capacity batteries that can be used, but I am looking for a power supply for smartphone, standard phone, camera and what not. I would like to find a power supply that can be charged in the car or house, charge two phones and use existing 18650 batteries. This way I could get bigger batteries as they become available.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Wrend

*Re: Mobile USB power*

There are a few different Li-ion based charging packs for phones (such as this: http://www.eneloop.info/eneloop-products/mobile-booster.html). The phone's "inelegance" isn't really relevant though. 

USB is 5V, and you'll probably want it regulated there if you're making your own battery pack power supply for charging.

For me, it would be ideal if mobile phones ran on 3 AAs (similar voltage characteristics of 1 Li-ion cell) so I could use Eneloops in them. Fat chance of them making something that practical and non-proprietary though.


----------



## Changchung

*Mobile USB power*

Hi, in the forum exist thread of this already.

Some time ago I buy two power box that work with 4 18650 and 3 amp usb output. Ok, both stop working very fast, used a couples of times, the others models. 2amp and 2,5amp seems be betters, any way, I replace the electronic and install a usb 1 amp output, in sell in ebay for less of 3$ shipped, those work just fine, I used a lot. I just buy too in buyincoins two things, one is a 18650 charger with usb output, the others is like a tube flashlight that carry a 18650 and had a usb output and you can charge the battery inside via usb.


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## Shadowww

*Re: Mobile USB power*



Wrend said:


> For me, it would be ideal if mobile phones ran on 3 AAs (similar voltage characteristics of 1 Li-ion cell) so I could use Eneloops in them. Fat chance of them making something that practical and non-proprietary though.


Why you'd want to run low energy density batteries (that, in addition, are very hard to charge) in a phone, something that is designed to be compact and light? :/


----------



## treejohnny

*Re: Mobile USB power*

Enloop does make great a great battery, but I was hoping to use 18650 batteries that I already have. Even if I can figure out my phone and tame the battery useage, it still would be nice to have backup power for multiple devices.


----------



## Shadowww

*Re: Mobile USB power*

You can use ML-102 charger if you want to charge your phone from a 18650.


----------



## jcs0001

*Re: Mobile USB power*

It appears that not all devices capable of being charged by usb use the same wiring/format. For example the more recent iphone's apparently won't work with some battery powered chargers. I built a "minty boost" from a kit - it uses 2 aa batteries to supply power and will work with quite a few items to provide a charge. However mine is the first generation and it won't work with a number of gadgets - it just won't charge.

There is a good description of the problem and solution here:

http://www.ladyada.net/make/mintyboost/icharge.html
(if the link isn't permitted search for "mintyboost iphone")

I know my minty boost will charge an older mp3 player (a sansa) and my Garmin Nuvi gps but won't work with my samsung galaxy ace phone. I haven't used it with anything else.

Just a caution to ensure that whatever you do get works with the items you plan to use.

John.


----------



## jcs0001

*Re: Mobile USB power*

Sorry - I hit a couple of keys and posted before finishing. Please see edited post above.

John.


----------



## Wrend

*Re: Mobile USB power*



Shadowww said:


> Why you'd want to run low energy density batteries (that, in addition, are very hard to charge) in a phone, something that is designed to be compact and light? :/


A little off topic, but since you asked: They have similar energy density, with the slight advantage going to Li-ion. (Though granted, the AA shape, whether NiMH or Li-ion, might not be the most efficient use of space.) Loose NiMH (specifically Eneloop) AAs are a lot easier to use, charge, and replace when needed, and I never have to wait for them to charge, and can carry extra sets charged and ready to use. The Eneloops also likely have a significantly higher cumulative lifetime capacity potential. Also, in an emergency or unexpected need, I could find alkaline or lithium primaries to use in the phone.


----------



## Lips

*Re: Mobile USB power*

$13 on ebay... Works great.


----------



## Shadowww

*Re: Mobile USB power*



Wrend said:


> A little off topic, but since you asked: They have similar energy density, with the slight advantage going to Li-ion. (Though granted, the AA shape, whether NiMH or Li-ion, might not be the most efficient use of space.) Loose NiMH (specifically Eneloop) AAs are a lot easier to use, charge, and replace when needed, and I never have to wait for them to charge, and can carry extra sets charged and ready to use. The Eneloops also likely have a significantly higher cumulative lifetime capacity potential. Also, in an emergency or unexpected need, I could find alkaline or lithium primaries to use in the phone.


Uhm no, they don't have similar energy density.
Modern Li-Ion cells have 600-730 Wh/L energy density, while Eneloops (in particular) have 260 Wh/L - that's almost 3 times less.
Weight difference is similar - 250+ Wh/kg for modern Li-Ion's, and just pathetic 90 Wh/kg for Eneloops. If you'd enjoy carrying a brick in your pocket, fine. But 99% of people wouldn't.


----------



## Wrend

*Re: Mobile USB power*

My comparison was between NiMH AAs and Li-ion 14500s. Standard Eneloops in particular do have more of a lower energy density than some higher capacity NiMH cells. Also, is your estimate including only discharging the Li-ion cells to 80% of their capacity potential?

The weight and size of 3 AAs is small enough to be insignificant for use in a cell phone, at least for me.


----------



## Shadowww

*Re: Mobile USB power*

Higher capacity NiMH cells have MUCH higher self-discharge rate than modern Li-Ion's (and so do Eneloops, by the way).
And no, why would my estimate include using battery only to 80%?

speaking of size.. most modern phones are much thinner than single AA. In fact, my Lumia 920 isn't in any way known for slimmest smartphone (because iPhone 5 is), and it's 10.7mm thick - that's 30% less than AA battery.

Then again, compared to NiMH's, Li-Ions:

are lighter
are smaller
can be made in any shape and size
support proper charge level indication
can be properly charged from any SoC
have predictable and measurable wear-out
perform better than NiMH's in cold temperatures

That *is* what customers care about. The theoretical advantage about 1500 cycles and blah blah blah doesn't matters to them.


----------



## Wrend

*Re: Mobile USB power*



> Higher capacity NiMH cells have MUCH higher self-discharge rate than modern Li-Ion's (and so do Eneloops, by the way).



To put things in perspective: The newer Eneloops are 70% remaining after 5 years. The longest a Li-ion cell phone battery has continued working well enough for me has been maybe about 3 years.



> And no, why would my estimate include using battery only to 80%?



So that they last longer. It isn't good to more fully discharge Li-ion cells and leave them there too long. 80% depth of discharge limit is commonly recommended.



> speaking of size.. most modern phones are much thinner than single AA. In fact, my Lumia 920 isn't in any way known for slimmest smartphone (because iPhone 5 is), and it's 10.7mm thick - that's 30% less than AA battery.



There are also modern phones that are much thicker than AAs. I guess if you want one that thin, then AAs aren't an option for you. Suit yourself. I'd rather my phone ran on AAs though. The advantages I previously mentioned would make it worth it to me.


----------



## Shadowww

*Re: Mobile USB power*



Wrend said:


> To put things in perspective: The newer Eneloops are 70% remaining after 5 years. The longest a Li-ion cell phone battery has continued working well enough for me has been maybe about 3 years.


Even 2nd generation of Eneloops haven't been out for 5 years yet, how can you claim they have self-discharge that low?..
Then again, I have a 7 years old Sanyo UR18650A which still has 70% of original capacity remaining, and I have Nokia 3310 around somewhere which still charges up without a problem (and it's 10 years old).


Wrend said:


> So that they last longer. It isn't good to more fully discharge Li-ion cells and leave them there too long. 80% depth of discharge limit is commonly recommended.


Who cares how long it lasts? New battery is $10, that's nothing compared to $1 000 or so for phone - I'm not talking about typical american fake phone prices like $200*
*with a 7983 year contract during which your soul belongs to AT&T
Another reason is why it doesn't matters is because "too long" = more than few days. So it won't happen if you just throw your phone on charger every day before going to sleep.


Wrend said:


> There are also modern phones that are much thicker than AAs.


Name me a couple.


Wrend said:


> I guess if you want one that thin, then AAs aren't an option for you. Suit yourself. I'd rather my phone ran on AAs though. The advantages I previously mentioned would make it worth it to me.


In fact, AA's aren't an option for 99.9% of people, and guess who phone manufacturers cater to - the 99.9% or 0.01%? Right.


tl;dr you're inventing a crappy solution for a problem that doesn't exists


----------



## Wrend

*Re: Mobile USB power*

I'm not here to debate every detail about our differing opinions nor prove that my opinion is right. I think a mobile phone that ran on 3 AAs would be more practical and easy to use, in a large part because of Eneloops, at least for me for the reasons I've mentioned. I'm not saying all mobile phones should run on AAs. It would just be nice to have the option without significantly modifying the case of a phone nor adding external power.

Regards.


----------



## treejohnny

*Re: Mobile USB power*

Lips, that is exactly what I am looking for! 
How long have you been using this one? 
Does it matter if I use protected batteries?


----------



## treejohnny

*Re: Mobile USB power*

I am only interested in mobile power supplies that use the 18650 batteries as I have multiple batteries for lights.


----------



## Yamabushi

*Re: Mobile USB power*



Wrend said:


> For me, it would be ideal if mobile phones ran on 3 AAs (similar voltage characteristics of 1 Li-ion cell) so I could use Eneloops in them. Fat chance of them making something that practical and non-proprietary though.



A couple of decades ago, there was a 4xAA adapter for one of the Motorola cellphones that could be used in place of the standard battery.


----------



## Sub_Umbra

*Re: Mobile USB power*

I use 12v AGM SLA batteries to charge mobile phones. I have big ones and little ones and they all work very well. The operate in any position and don't vent hydrogen. (In the *worst case* it is possible for one to vent while charging so they should not be charged upside down.)

This one is 'marine grade' and all set up to charge iphones and ipads:

http://preview.tinyurl.com/bhw6xyg

That one and the one below should be fused, of course.

This one is great for those using low loss Anderson Powerpole connectors and it's all set to charge anything USB including ipads and iphones:

http://preview.tinyurl.com/bj4dvjz

I've also used this fuzed 12v accessory socket with Powerpole conns and a USB adaptor to charge Droids and other smart phones:

http://preview.tinyurl.com/bah8r46

AGM SLAs are reasonably priced, low self discharge, safe indoors, available in nearly any capacity or form factor and with care and good chargers they may have a service life of over six years. Even if the case is breached they are classed as 'non-spill-able' making them transportable by airplane. Being 12v they are very handy for many tasks during power outages.

FWIW I'm another who likes the idea of an AA powered phone.


----------



## RichM

*Re: Mobile USB power*



treejohnny said:


> Lips, that is exactly what I am looking for!
> How long have you been using this one?
> Does it matter if I use protected batteries?


I'm not lips ... but ...
I have four of those units.
I have unprotected cells in three of them and protected in the other one. (Protected are not needed, and are a TIGHT fit.)
They can be used with 1 to 4 cells.
They have protection built in.
My grand kids use them to extend the operation time of their Kindles and I use them for anything else that uses a USB charger.

Search ebay for: 'Dual USB 5V 2A Mobile Power Supply 18650'

Not quite perfect English, but here are some specs.

Rich

*Features:*


 Charging input: micro usb:5v/2A (charging 18650) 
The total output current regulation: usb1+usb2=0.5A/1A/2A (3 speed adjustable) 


 Four power display level (25% red, 50% green, 75% green, 100% green) 
 Battery Type: 18650 lithium battery is 3.6-3.7V 
 Dual- Usb output , one can Recognition Ipad /iphone/ipod, the other is universal for other phone. 
 Can discharge to Ipad and charge the 18650 at the same time 
 Reverse battery protection : if the battery is upside will automatically go into protection mode , corrected after a few minutes you can use . 
Has the outdoor replacement battery activation button , replace the battery , simply press the activation button to activate the output , without charge to activate 
With an LED emergency lighting, Easy to use 
Lithium battery the professional protection board , overcharge , over-discharge , over-current , short-circuit protection function , safe and reliable 
 Dimesion:115(L)*78(W)*21(H) mm


----------



## Lips

*Re: Mobile USB power*

What Richm said!

I love mine and they come in different colors.

You can charge 1 - 4 batteries in it by plugging small usb charger into the unit and recharge the cells in place (up to 2 amps)


I believe there are a couple models for sale but this one is nice. There is a small pin whole reset button on side (you can't miss it) and I had to press it with paper clip to get two of my units to activate. Thought they were broken when arrived FYI.


----------



## Naguz

*Re: Mobile USB power*



RichM said:


> I'm not lips ... but ...
> Search ebay for: 'Dual USB 5V 2A Mobile Power Supply 18650'


I had to search for Dual USB 18650, as the description varies from listing to listing. The only one with your exact wording was pink, I prefer it in black. Thanks for the tip, though - hopefully it will last longer than my previous "black square box"-looking thiny which was suddenly dead when I wanted to use it for the 20ieth time or so. Too bad there isn't a branded version of this with a bit better quality and QC-control for four dollar more. Hopefully this one is still good enough to last a couple of years.

If it works well, it might be a good gift-idea for the in-laws, for when they are at the cabin. It will charge their dumbphones four times before it needs a recharge itself.


----------



## Naguz

*Re: Mobile USB power*

I just received it, and I'm not THAT happy. The visible sldering is NOT of good quality, and tht naturally makes me question he quality (control) of the board, which is sadly not visible. ALso, it bugs me quite a bit that the power button is not working, and is not having any effect at all, and that a led beneath i is constantly glowing, meaning there is power running through the (maybe questionable) board at all times, unless out take out the batteries, or manually show a piece of cardboard in there. In that way, the older dull greyblackish boxes were better.


----------



## alex21

*Re: Mobile USB power*



Naguz said:


> I just received it, and I'm not THAT happy. The visible sldering is NOT of good quality, and tht naturally makes me question he quality (control) of the board, which is sadly not visible. ALso, it bugs me quite a bit that the power button is not working, and is not having any effect at all, and that a led beneath i is constantly glowing, meaning there is power running through the (maybe questionable) board at all times, unless out take out the batteries, or manually show a piece of cardboard in there. In that way, the older dull greyblackish boxes were better.


 Just get the ordinary 4x18650 box with the 3 leds on the side, been using mine daily for about two years now, same box  Charge it with iphone adaptor and mini usb cable


----------



## Naguz

*Re: Mobile USB power*

The build quality of those aren't good either. 

It seems the problem with the new type 4x18650 box was NOT the box itself - but the batteries. Apparently, it had pretty discharged 18650s in them. After a charge (terminated at 4.15V for all four cells, there seems o be no problems with. Odly enough, trying them in the old 4x box which had stopped working, woke it up into a working state again. Might be something about those cells tripped a protection circuit, but I thought a push on the little button inside should restart that. Guess I'll have to check those cells, and see if they self discharge at a matched level, and also maybe check their internal resistance. They are old laptop pulls, but both the 4x packs I have made of those cells were properly matched.

Anyway, I can live with poor soldering on the srings and teminals, at least after testing a discharge and new charge to se if there is any other problems. I'm guessing the board are premounted in the case, and the springs and terminals might be hand soldered afterwards.

I guess the led under the power button is some kind of warning for empty cells, so you charge them before they "overselfdicharge". I'll probably buy some new 2900mah or 3100mah Panasonic or Sanyo cells if the old ones are not measuring well.


----------



## kokoskokou

*Re: Mobile USB power*

hi.
I have just received this charger and I have a question.
I installed unprotected 18650 batteries and the black square component in the middle of the board (which has number 100 on it) gets hot and smells when I switch on the device.
After 30 seconds it starts to get hot and by time it gets hotter. I didn't leave it ON for more than 60 seconds to avoid any troubles.
is it normal or you think there is a problem with that?
by the way, do you know what that part is?


----------



## Naguz

*Re: Mobile USB power*

That is probably the step-up converter. It is normal that they get warm, after all, these converters are probably ~75% effective? The rest is converted to heat. Smell is never a good sign, though, if it is more than the "new bad plastic smell". How hot is hot?


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Mobile USB power*

Warm is normal. Hot and bad smell definitely is not!


----------



## psychbeat

My single 18650 USB charger is still going strong!
I use it a lot too- even the little USB flashlight head. 

I can get about one full charge on my iPhone 5 with the phone being on while charging. 

Good stuff!


----------



## HKJ

*Re: Mobile USB power*



kokoskokou said:


> hi.
> I have just received this charger and I have a question.
> I installed unprotected 18650 batteries and the black square component in the middle of the board (which has number 100 on it) gets hot and smells when I switch on the device.
> After 30 seconds it starts to get hot and by time it gets hotter. I didn't leave it ON for more than 60 seconds to avoid any troubles.
> is it normal or you think there is a problem with that?
> by the way, do you know what that part is?




I have one just like it, the "100" part is an inductor and when the box is fully loaded at about 1.3A it will get hot, but unloaded it is supposed to stay cool and it is not supposed to get smelly at any time!


----------



## TinderBox (UK)

*Re: Mobile USB power*

Looks like there is a few different versions of this charger, part 100 is different on mine, and i have had no problem with heat or burning smells.

It looks like you have a capacity test, three led`s i dont have, also it looks like you can reset the protection without having to open the case.






John.


----------



## kokoskokou

*Re: Mobile USB power*



TinderBox (UK) said:


> Looks like there is a few different versions of this charger, part 100 is different on mine, and i have had no problem with heat or burning smells.
> 
> It looks like you have a capacity test, three led`s i dont have, also it looks like you can reset the protection without having to open the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John.



hi.
the button you see next to the three LEDs in my picture is the test button and not the reset button.
the reset button is still inside on the upper side of the photo.


----------



## kokoskokou

*Re: Mobile USB power*

Naguz, Monocrom, HKJ thank you for the information.
I think the smell was because it is new. and maybe it was not hot but just warm.

By the way there is a jumper inside which I have read in this thread is to adjust the amperage.
Do you know the adjustments?


----------



## TinderBox (UK)

*Re: Mobile USB power*

I have just had my charger, charging my Galaxy S3 and part 100`s temp with the case open, did not go above 30c

*kokoskokou* that is what i said 

John.


----------



## kokoskokou

*Re: Mobile USB power*



TinderBox (UK) said:


> also it looks like you can reset the protection *without having to open the case.
> *
> 
> John.



I have to open the case to reset it. 

Mine goes more than 41C without connecting any device on it. (I don't know up to which temp it gets as I am using an infrared body thermometer)


----------



## TinderBox (UK)

*Re: Mobile USB power*

Yeah, i am using an infra-red thermometer as well.

John.


----------



## Naguz

*Re: Mobile USB power*

Have anyone tested the new type of charger box with the nicer plastic exterior? It would be interesting to see if charges well, and have it measured by someone with the proper instruments. AFAIremeber someone tested several of the old style black boxes and fond them to do a decent CC/CV charge.

The only testing I'm able to do, is that it terminate cautiously when the cells are at at 4.15V (no discrepancy between cells). It seems to terminate disvharge a bit irregulary though, at well above 3V, and the 25% light on the battery state indicator turns off at somewhat like 3.5V. I'd prefer something that drains the battery down to at least 2.9V,after all, I often need juice on the go when using this.

Would you be willing to do a charger test with measurements of one of the new ones if I had one shipped to you, HKJ? (Du er dansken bak lygteinfo.dk, om jeg ikke husker feil?)


----------



## kokoskokou

i have mnaged to place a thermometer sensor on the 100 part.
the temperature in 10 minutes went up to 60C / 140F
I don't know if this is normal. it's charging an old phone I have. it's more than 45 minutes and it seems to be OK.
I found a scheme which shows the jumper connections for various amperage but that didn't change the temperature at all.


----------



## TinderBox (UK)

As i said my 100 part only shows 30c after 15 minutes of charging my galaxy s3 , so 60c is a lot more , though my part 100 looks different to yours.

John.


----------



## kokoskokou

yes, i know but normal is not just a specific temperature. it's a range
may be 30 to 70 is normal and above 65 is dangerous.
may be 30 to 45 is normal and above 50 is dangerous so I have to worry.
Once I had a chinese phone charger which exploded next to me and believe me I don't want that to happen again


----------



## TinderBox (UK)

Yeah, but heat means wasted energy, you want the circuit to waste efficient as possible.

John.


----------



## kokoskokou

TinderBox (UK) said:


> Yeah, but heat means wasted energy, you want the circuit to waste efficient as possible.
> 
> John.



I agree with you.
where did you buy yours from?

btw are you in Newcastle ?


----------



## TinderBox (UK)

Close South Shields, 10 miles from Newcastle, are you from Newcastle?

I bought my charger from the link below, but the seller is away on vacation.

The problem with the charger i bought is that you need a 5v charger with an 5.5mm x 2.1mm connector to charge it, i bought an old zip drive 2amp power supply for £2 and it works great.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271073382...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=271073382603&_rdc=1

John.



kokoskokou said:


> I agree with you.
> where did you buy yours from?
> 
> btw are you in Newcastle ?


----------



## kokoskokou

TinderBox (UK) said:


> Close South Shields, 10 miles from Newcastle, are you from Newcastle?
> 
> I bought my charger from the link below, but the seller is away on vacation.
> 
> The problem with the charger i bought is that you need a 5v charger with an 5.5mm x 2.1mm connector to charge it, i bought an old zip drive 2amp power supply for £2 and it works great.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271073382603?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D271073382603%26_rdc%3D1
> 
> John.



you can always change the connector to whatever you like. I mostly change them to USB.
I do have some solar cells and i think i can charge the batteries in the unit with solar power.

I am not in the UK. I visited Newcastle 25 years ago but, still remember metro going to North Shields and South Shields.
I still have the routes map and some old metro tickets.


----------



## TinderBox (UK)

So how do you do that, the case and pcb is not designed for a usb type connector, or am i wrong, never taken the pcb out????

John.



kokoskokou said:


> *you can always change the connector to whatever you like. I mostly change them to USB*.
> I do have some solar cells and i think i can charge the batteries in the unit with solar power.
> 
> I am not in the UK. I visited Newcastle 25 years ago but, still remember metro going to North Shields and South Shields.
> I still have the routes map and some old metro tickets.


----------



## kokoskokou

TinderBox (UK) said:


> So how do you do that, the case and pcb is not designed for a usb type connector, or am i wrong, never taken the pcb out????
> 
> John.



well, in this case I could cut a usb extension cord in the middle and solder the part with the female usb adaptor to the 5.5mm adaptor so that the cable will hang out of the box.


----------



## TinderBox (UK)

Already bought a usb charging cable for it, i have charged it from usb adapters, but i have not tried charging from a notebooks usb port yet, i used a dmm it seems to pull around 900ma , so it`s on the edge of usb 3.0 power rating, dont want to blow my usb port.

John.



kokoskokou said:


> well, in this case I could cut a usb extension cord in the middle and solder the part with the female usb adaptor to the 5.5mm adaptor so that the cable will hang out of the box.


----------



## roadkill1109

Any of you guys try the ML102? I too have been searching around for the best possbile USB mobile device, and it ended with this one. It's not only a USB mobile device charger, but also can charge 18650's.


----------



## gravelmonkey

roadkill1109 said:


> Any of you guys try the ML102? I too have been searching around for the best possbile USB mobile device, and it ended with this one. It's not only a USB mobile device charger, but also can charge 18650's.



Yup, I've been using 2 for about 6-8 months now - Charges cells fine and my Samsung Galaxy with no real problems; if its in 'flight mode' I can get a whole charge out of a 2900 AmpMax cell.

I think they can also charge 26650's.

I suppose you could also use it to charge 2 USB devices from 1 port by daisy-chaining- Ie Power > Charger > phone/camera/etc. My setup is usually running a cottonpickers charger on 90ma setting for 10440's.

HJK gives them a fairly good write up here.


----------



## TinderBox (UK)

I got one myself a couple of days ago, not used it much, the led`s seem a bit weird, did you not buy the two spacers, i can charge an rcr123/16340

John.



gravelmonkey said:


> Yup, I've been using 2 for about 6-8 months now - Charges cells fine and my Samsung Galaxy with no real problems; if its in 'flight mode' I can get a whole charge out of a 2900 AmpMax cell.
> 
> I think they can also charge 26650's.
> 
> I suppose you could also use it to charge 2 USB devices from 1 port by daisy-chaining- Ie Power > Charger > phone/camera/etc. My setup is usually running a cottonpickers charger on 90ma setting for 10440's.
> 
> HJK gives them a fairly good write up here.


----------



## gravelmonkey

TinderBox (UK) said:


> I got one myself a couple of days ago, not used it much, the led`s seem a bit weird, did you not buy the two spacers, i can charge an rcr123/16340
> 
> John.



LED's a bit weird? If I don't have a cell charging I get a sort of weird orange/green colour, if I connect it in order (Cell in cradle -> Plug USB in) it works perfectly. If I insert a cell a couple of times I think the low-voltage protection kicks in and it refuses to output anything on USB OUT. Leaving it 10 seconds remedies the problem.

I didn't get the spacers, I don't have any 16340's (yet...). I would guess that a magnet and a stack of 5p coins would work though, my 14500 and 17500 cells charge fine in this arrangement in my cottonpickers 18650 cradle.

Biggest drawback I've found is that the whole set-up when plugged into a phone looks suspicious- Not something I would really want to use in an airport departure lounge!

Edit: Just noticed you have a load of solar chargers, I've not had a chance to extensively test it but the ML-102 seems to be able to handle the usual intermittent sunshine we get in the UK.


----------



## TinderBox (UK)

Yeah, i know sunshine in the UK  , i have a streak of survivalist in me, so i had to get them 

John.



gravelmonkey said:


> LED's a bit weird? If I don't have a cell charging I get a sort of weird orange/green colour, if I connect it in order (Cell in cradle -> Plug USB in) it works perfectly. If I insert a cell a couple of times I think the low-voltage protection kicks in and it refuses to output anything on USB OUT. Leaving it 10 seconds remedies the problem.
> 
> I didn't get the spacers, I don't have any 16340's (yet...). I would guess that a magnet and a stack of 5p coins would work though, my 14500 and 17500 cells charge fine in this arrangement in my cottonpickers 18650 cradle.
> 
> Biggest drawback I've found is that the whole set-up when plugged into a phone looks suspicious- Not something I would really want to use in an airport departure lounge!
> 
> *Edit: Just noticed you have a load of solar chargers, I've not had a chance to extensively test it but the ML-102 seems to be able to handle the usual intermittent sunshine we get in the UK*.


----------



## alex21

psychbeat said:


> My single 18650 USB charger is still going strong! I use it a lot too- even the little USB flashlight head. I can get about one full charge on my iPhone 5 with the phone being on while charging. Good stuff!


 I especially love the usb flashlight attachment, wish I could just buy that seperately.


----------



## alex21

Is it worth getting a solar panel? I have a pretty intense amount of sunlight coming near my front door (especially now in the middle of summer + daylight savings).


----------



## mcbrat

kinda makes me wonder what's inside my Zagg SPARQ 2.0 ...

but not curious enough to open it up....


----------



## TinderBox (UK)

I was looking for some 18650`s in the UK , somebody mention a website called cloud9vaping.co.uk, so i went there and got the message below.



> We are temporarily closed for a medical emergency
> We apologise for any inconvenience caused during this closure.



John


----------



## Aquanaut

I just received an EZO power backup charger that claims 6600 mAh. How would one measure its actual capacity? I have a hobby charger, but I haven't any idea how to hook it up to measure the USB output capacity.

I will post the charger's specs, if this info is useful to anyone.

Thanks.


----------



## rickypanecatyl

Does anyone know if these chargers can be opened easily to put your own 18650 batteries in or are they sealed?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006ZTMEZ4/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## Aquanaut

Aquanaut said:


> I just received an EZO power backup charger that claims 6600 mAh. How would one measure its actual capacity?



Well, I had no answers so I devised my own test.

I discharged my old iPad2, which has a 6944 mAh capacity battery, down to 10% charge and then hooked it up to my EZO backup charger. After the charger ceased to charge, my iPad absorbed 5139 mAh according to my calculations. Considering losses during charge, this seems to be admirable performance from my (made in China) charger which is powered by 18650s.


----------



## rickypanecatyl

Aquanaut is this the EZO you have:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0097EHRDI/?tag=cpf0b6-20

Does it have the ability to open the case and put your own 18650's in easily? Both to charge them, and to use them to charge other things if your away from power for a while but bring extra charged 18650's with you?


----------



## Trevtrain

roadkill1109 said:


> Any of you guys try the ML102? I too have been searching around for the best possbile USB mobile device, and it ended with this one. It's not only a USB mobile device charger, but also can charge 18650's.



I got a couple from Intl-Outdoor last year. 

I have been using them quite a bit with a Cottonpickers solar panel and also with some 400mA panels sold by Intl-Outdoor. They seem to trickle a charge into the 18650s I put in them no matter whether the sun is constant or interrupted by passing clouds. In fact, I sometimes use them as a "buffer" between my solar panels and other devices on days with intermittent sunshine.

I got spacers to take 16340s but prefer to do these on my Cottonpickers chargers at a lower curent than the ML-102.

I have used them to power eneloop USB chargers, and to charge several mobile phones, a Jabra bluetooth hands-free speakerphone, older generation iPod, PocketWifi, etc. So far no real problems.

It shows "Not Charging" when connected to my iPad 4 but the wall charger for that is rated at 2.1A and the ML-102 only puts out about 600mA so it isn't really surprising. I have another 4x18650box I can use for that anyway. 
I haven't left it connected to the iPad for any length of time to see if it would actually put any charge in. (Yes, I know this may sound dumb but I have read in other threads that the iPad may still charge with a low current input, even if it says it isn't.)

The only thing that bugs me a bit is that both of mine terminate the charge at 4.24V which I think is a bit high. For that reason, I like to keep checking my cells periodically and maybe pulling them at around 4.18 or so. I only use protected panasonic cells (Blazars) but still.......

For about $8-$10 they are a pretty good buy IMO.


----------



## Aquanaut

rickypanecatyl said:


> Aquanaut is this the EZO you have:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0097EHRDI/?tag=cpf0b6-20
> 
> Does it have the ability to open the case and put your own 18650's in easily? Both to charge them, and to use them to charge other things if your away from power for a while but bring extra charged 18650's with you?



Yes, that is the one I bought. The case is sealed and I would not want to try to pry it open.

The description of the battery, both from Amazon and the EZO web site, says: "Battery type: Lithium-Ion". However, the charger itself says: "Battery type: Lithium Polymer". Since it is made in China, it is probably a typo. But I wonder.


----------



## rickypanecatyl

Thanks Aquanaut!

Trev do you by chance remember how long shipping was with Intl Outdoor? My wife is in the US for another 2 weeks and I'm just trying to decide wether to send some to her to bring back or ship them to Malaysia where the post is not very reliable and can be months for a neighboring country.


----------



## Trevtrain

rickypanecatyl said:


> Thanks Aquanaut!
> 
> Trev do you by chance remember how long shipping was with Intl Outdoor? My wife is in the US for another 2 weeks and I'm just trying to decide wether to send some to her to bring back or ship them to Malaysia where the post is not very reliable and can be months for a neighboring country.



I have had two orders from them and both were delivered to Australia within approximately 2 weeks. 
However, this being Chinese New Year, I would be figuring on some pretty long delays while Hong Kong post deals with a massive backlog. I personally doubt she would receive them in time.

BTW, I have friends in Ipoh so I have some idea of your comments about the post in Malaysia. Sorry.


----------



## psychbeat

I just picked up one of the 2X18650 aluminum ones on eBay. 
I think they run in parallel rather than series.
Series would probably be more efficient but I get a full charge out of my single one which is usually enough anyways. 
MOAR is more tho 
I also dig that it's aluminum rather than plastic. 
My single plastic one feels semi fragile. 
Ill report back to this thread when it arrives from china.


----------



## 901-Memphis

Check this out guys.

http://www.midnightbox.com/cgi-bin/item/10051201-110

Vaas Mobile portable battery back and it comes with a 2200 mah 18650 and its easily upgradable. I think i want one but its still pretty pricey for what it is and i would want to pair it with a higher quality cell anyways.


----------



## EeeK

Hi guys I'm getting a portable USB charger for my Google Nexus 7 tablet and my iPhone 4. Currently deciding between the following 2.











Based on the feedbacks in this thread, seen like the top one break easier compared to the bottom which is more durable. But I prefer the features available in the top such as 2 x USB outputs and charging using microUSB.

Any more user experience with these 2 or is there a better charger then these 2?


----------



## 901-Memphis

Do both of them have the option of changing the batteries or are you stuck with what they come with?

What are the specs of the two?


----------



## xamindar

Eeek, I have bought two of the bottom ones and both died completely randomly within a month. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 901-Memphis

They both appear to be cheap from the pics, but i wasn't going to say it first.


----------



## EeeK

xamindar said:


> Eeek, I have bought two of the bottom ones and both died completely randomly within a month.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2



OMG seen like the bottom one is also kinda crappy!

Found another 2 more, anyone have bought these can comment?

*See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*


----------



## HKJ

I have done a test of one of these boxes, it can be seen here.


----------



## EeeK

HKJ said:


> I have done a test of one of these boxes, it can be seen here.



Nice review! How long have you been using this? xamindar bought 2 of these and both died within a month.


----------



## HKJ

EeeK said:


> Nice review! How long have you been using this? xamindar bought 2 of these and both died within a month.



Except for the review, only two chargers. 
My guess to why it died could be production fault (Somebody had one where the inductor got hot, without anything connected, that is not normal) or he loaded it with more than 1.25A


----------



## xamindar

EeeK said:


> OMG seen like the bottom one is also kinda crappy!
> 
> Found another 2 more, anyone have bought these can comment?
> 
> *See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*



I have the bottom one and have been using it for a while now without any issues. The board work inside seems pretty solid. But remember, these are all from China so you never know what you are going to get. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EeeK

xamindar said:


> I have the bottom one and have been using it for a while now without any issues. The board work inside seems pretty solid. But remember, these are all from China so you never know what you are going to get.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2



For this what's the output current for each USB? Does it to charge the 18650 battery while using it to charge USB devices? Does it use protected or unprotected 18650 battery?


----------



## xamindar

EeeK said:


> For this what's the output current for each USB? Does it to charge the 18650 battery while using it to charge USB devices? Does it use protected or unprotected 18650 battery?



I haven't measured but the output current of this seems pretty good, charges my Note ii really fast so it is at least 1amp. I do not think it will charge the batteries while also charging a usb device. I am using unprotected cells I ripped out of a laptop pack. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EeeK

xamindar said:


> I haven't measured but the output current of this seems pretty good, charges my Note ii really fast so it is at least 1amp. I do not think it will charge the batteries while also charging a usb device. I am using unprotected cells I ripped out of a laptop pack.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2



Thank you for your reply. Probably I would get this as it come with 2 USB output.


----------



## RichM

EeeK said:


> Hi guys I'm getting a portable USB charger for my Google Nexus 7 tablet and my iPhone 4. Currently deciding between the following 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the feedbacks in this thread, seen like the top one break easier compared to the bottom which is more durable. But I prefer the features available in the top such as 2 x USB outputs and charging using microUSB.
> 
> Any more user experience with these 2 or is there a better charger then these 2?



I have four of the boxes at the top. 
I've had them for a few months to run my grand kids Kindles after their batteries run down. 
I have four Panasonic NCR18650 Rechargeable 2900mAh batteries in each box.
So far, I've had absolutely no problems and I'm satisfied with them.

They've all been dropped a few times and show no signs of damage, but they're not all that strong either.
Rich


----------



## Teobaldo

I bought one (really two, but the other was for a friend) in KD that uses 4x18650. The quality of the same surprised me, therefore was of metal and the light that brought lights enough, besides being able to deliver one USB of 1 A and another of 2,1 A (Android and Apple). I put him batteries Panasonic of 3100 mAh and after a week of use functions very well.

I ordered the 2x18650 version too.

I like a lot these power sources, since one can change the batteries when they are spent and not to have that to throw away to the trash as in the other that come sealed.


----------



## psychbeat

I received my aluminum 2 cell box. 
It looks really nice but is a pain to open up (4 small Phillips) and the switch for
the flashlight seems like it will easily turn in when I toss this into my pack. 

I may have to deactivate the flashlight permanently. 

Ill test how low it runs the cells before cutoff and how high it charges them etc. 
I need to get the right mini USB for charging. 

I wish they had just made it smaller & lighter with no flashlight and an easier way to swap cells..

I lost my single 18650 charger but mayb have to buy another as this one isn't travel ready out of the box IMHO.


----------



## psychbeat

So my aluminum dual 18650 charger cut off with each pana3100 (unprotected) showing 3.31v resting. 
Pretty darn conservative for these cells. 

I charged from ~60% a few times on my iPhone 5 & played with the built in flashlight a bit. 

I can't tell if the battery status level LEDs are broken or I'm not using them right. 

I wish XTAR or one of the other more reputable companies made a sturdy & simple aluminum battery box with USB out. . . And a warranty.


----------



## Trevtrain

psychbeat said:


> So my aluminum dual 18650 charger cut off with each pana3100 (unprotected) showing 3.31v resting.
> Pretty darn conservative for these cells.



I don't know about 3.31V being conservative.... don't Li-Ion cells bounce back when unloaded? I would guess that if they are showing 3.31V resting, they will have discharged to much less than this under load. The Panny 3100s are supposed to be OK down to 2.5V but I wouldn't leave them there too long.

Perhaps you could briefly put them back (a few seconds or so) and do a voltage measurement under load?


----------



## psychbeat

I checked em like right after cut off and tried to charge my phone a few times after the initial cut. 

I don't think there's more than 750ma or so on each cell so I doubt they sagged below 3.1 or 3.2v 

It's too hard to get in there & measure the voltage under load. 
The tailcap is on a VERY short lead. 

I don't have the mini USB I need to try charging the cells with the box yet. 

Kinda sux there's no functioning meter.


----------



## psychbeat

I left a micro USB charging 2 Panasonic3400s last night and they both were @ 4.22v this am

The charging light was off & when I removed & then replaced the micro USB it didn't try to charge them. 

I can't tell without a proper tail cap reading but I don't think it's trickle charging after termination.

Ill most likely charge 90% of the time in a proper charger but good to know I can too em off in the box. 

Did I mention that the screws it came with SUCK?

Oh yeah and it turns on the flashlight super easy in a pocket or bag...gonna look for a no light version eventually.


----------



## Verndog

psychbeat said:


> So my aluminum dual 18650 charger cut off with each pana3100 (unprotected) showing 3.31v resting.
> Pretty darn conservative for these cells.



3.31 resting is pretty darn close to dead.


----------



## alex21

alex21 said:


> I especially love the usb flashlight attachment, wish I could just buy that seperately.


Think I found it  $8.50


----------



## 901-Memphis

I'm looking to get ebay item number - 151000707720

Its a 2 x 18650 charger, but not sure of the quality yet. Maybe i can be the 1st sucker.


----------



## EeeK

xamindar said:


> I have the bottom one and have been using it for a while now without any issues. The board work inside seems pretty solid. But remember, these are all from China so you never know what you are going to get.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2



Hi xamindar or anyone who is using this charger. I bought and received this charger from ebay. Inserted 2 x TrustFire Protected 18650 Lithium Battery (2500mAh), did a full charged indicated by the all the green leds lighted up and not blinking. Inserted USB cable to OUT A USB port to charge my iPhone 4 and turn on charging by press and hold the power button and the middle led lighted up. OUT A charges fine but when I switch to OUT B, it does not charge.

Did I got a faulty item or there's something I did wrong. Please help!


----------



## HKJ

EeeK said:


> Hi xamindar or anyone who is using this charger. I bought and received this charger from ebay. Inserted 2 x TrustFire Protected 18650 Lithium Battery (2500mAh), did a full charged indicated by the all the green leds lighted up and not blinking. Inserted USB cable to OUT A USB port to charge my iPhone 4 and turn on charging by press and hold the power button and the middle led lighted up. OUT A charges fine but when I switch to OUT B, it does not charge.
> 
> Did I got a faulty item or there's something I did wrong. Please help!



Output A and B might not be coded the same way. They will probably both deliver full power, but some equipment requires a special coding before they will use the power. 
When I test usb boxes and chargers I do check the coding and includes it in the review.


----------



## EeeK

HKJ said:


> Output A and B might not be coded the same way. They will probably both deliver full power, but some equipment requires a special coding before they will use the power.
> When I test usb boxes and chargers I do check the coding and includes it in the review.



Hi HKJ, thanks for your reply. What do you mean by coding? I got it from ebay which can be found here. The spec mentioned the output is DC 5V 2.0A, I presume that should apply for both ports.

I've also contacted the seller where he replied that he can refund $8 out of the $13.25 which I've paid instead of me shipping the item back.


----------



## HKJ

EeeK said:


> Hi HKJ, thanks for your reply. What do you mean by coding? I got it from ebay which can be found here. The spec mentioned the output is DC 5V 2.0A, I presume that should apply for both ports.
> 
> I've also contacted the seller where he replied that he can refund $8 out of the $13.25 which I've paid instead of me shipping the item back.



With all usb chargers it is possible to code them for specific equipment and there is a couple of standards for coding them. On your box the A output is coded for Apple equipment with 2A charge current. The B output is not coded and only equipment that works without checking the coding can be charged.
The two outputs are in parallel, i.e. the combined current draw for the two ports can be 2A, how you distribute it between the ports is up to you.


I have just tested that model, you can read more here.


----------



## EeeK

HKJ said:


> With all usb chargers it is possible to code them for specific equipment and there is a couple of standards for coding them. On your box the A output is coded for Apple equipment with 2A charge current. The B output is not coded and only equipment that works without checking the coding can be charged.
> The two outputs are in parallel, i.e. the combined current draw for the two ports can be 2A, how you distribute it between the ports is up to you.
> 
> 
> I have just tested that model, you can read more here.



Thanks for your fast reply. I read your review and I must say it's very good!

In your review, you mentioned coding can be done easily on Output B. May I ask how did it? What's the implication of coding it? What I want is to both the USB ports, A and B, charge any devices, phone like iPhone, ..., tablet like Nexus 7, ...

I'm fine if the total output current is 2A, if one is used then output will be 2A, if both are used each will have 1A.

Please advise.


----------



## HKJ

EeeK said:


> In your review, you mentioned coding can be done easily on Output B. May I ask how did it?









Added a solder blob, where the red line is.



EeeK said:


> What's the implication of coding it?



This allows some equipment to draw more power.
the orginal usb standard does not allow devices to draw more than 0.1A from a usb port, many devices has ignored this and draws 0.5A. Apple decided to do it their own way, their devices looks for a specific coding on the usb port and if it is present, they draw power (They have different coding for 0.5A, 1A and 2A).
In later revisions the usb standard has also got a simple coding to tell devices that they can draw power.
At the end of this article is a table with the different coding's.




EeeK said:


> What I want is to both the USB ports, A and B, charge any devices, phone like iPhone, ..., tablet like Nexus 7, ...



That is not possible. The coding for a Apple device is not compatible with the coding for a device that follows the usb standard or another manufacturers standard.


----------



## EeeK

HKJ said:


> That is not possible. The coding for a Apple device is not compatible with the coding for a device that follows the usb standard or another manufacturers standard.



So you saying if enable coding in OUT B, it'll only be able to charge my Apple devices such as my iPhone 4 and not non-Apple devices such as Nexus 7?

Do you have any idea what are the devices that can be charge on the default non-coding OUT B?

I tried to charge my PS3 dual shock controller on both the OUT A and OUT B, but both does not work.

Question then, I've been using the following USB 1A AC charger which I bought from Ebay and it can charge both my iPhone 4 and my Nexus 7 tablet (take longer to charge as default charging current is 2A). Does this AC charger have coding for Apple device?

*See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*


----------



## rickypanecatyl

If anyone reading this is interested in building some I'd be happy to pay for a real quality product like this... I'd happily pay 10X as much for one that last 60X as long! (I was thinking 5 year life expectancy vs 1 month ).

Personally not a big fan of the new Chinese made "2 is 1 and 1 is none" mantra... I prefer "Get the right frickin product so it doesn't fail on you in the middle of nowhere and pass it down to your grandkids in 50 years!"


----------



## psychbeat

^^^what he said!
Aluminum housing with an in & out. 
Nothing fancy.


----------



## rickypanecatyl

I been thinking about this too much! Just killed my motorcycle battery on a long trip trying to start it with water in the tank. I'd love traveling with high dischargeable 4 IMR's that could charge, charge and even trickle into my bike battery when in a jam!


----------



## Naguz

EeeK said:


> Hi guys I'm getting a portable USB charger for my Google Nexus 7 tablet and my iPhone 4. Currently deciding between the following 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the feedbacks in this thread, seen like the top one break easier compared to the bottom which is more durable. But I prefer the features available in the top such as 2 x USB outputs and charging using microUSB.


The bottom one tends to fail at the botton, ie the bottom starts to stick out of the box - but it still works. I have two that have worked "forever". I also thought one of them died, but turns out I needed to charge the batteries in another chargers first (the cells were old had discharged a bit, and might not have been very good)

The top one only charges the batteries to 4.15V, which I think is too low. Also seems more flimsy. But looks better. HJK has tested the bottom one here, while he has not yet tested thee top one.


----------



## subwoofer

HKJ said:


> With all usb chargers it is possible to code them for specific equipment and there is a couple of standards for coding them. On your box the A output is coded for Apple equipment with 2A charge current. The B output is not coded and only equipment that works without checking the coding can be charged.
> The two outputs are in parallel, i.e. the combined current draw for the two ports can be 2A, how you distribute it between the ports is up to you.
> 
> 
> I have just tested that model, you can read more here.



Firstly HKJ, thank you for your awesome review of this device. I have just bought the coolook ipower and your review has been most helpful.

I've loaded it with four AW 3100mAh cells, the dots on the negative terminal and the slightly recessed positive terminal have annoyed me too much so these are now relegated to USB power cells.



HKJ said:


> Apple decided to do it their own way, their devices looks for a specific coding on the usb port and if it is present, they draw power (They have different coding for 0.5A, 1A and 2A).
> In later revisions the usb standard has also got a simple coding to tell devices that they can draw power.
> At the end of this article is a table with the different coding's.
> 
> That is not possible. The coding for a Apple device is not compatible with the coding for a device that follows the usb standard or another manufacturers standard.



You mention that the coding is for Apple 2.1A and looking through your table, this means there are specific voltages present on the data pins.

Output B being 'not coded', but is it coded as a DCP (Dedicated Charging Port) with the data pins shorted, and if not what would you do to make it this way (as you have previously shown how to make B the same as A)?

It seems Blackberry, Samsung and Kindle use DCP coding so work with any standard main USB plug.


----------



## HKJ

subwoofer said:


> Output B being 'not coded', but is it coded as a DCP (Dedicated Charging Port) with the data pins shorted, and if not what would you do to make it this way (as you have previously shown how to make B the same as A)?



There is a misunderstanding here, the change I have done and shown is to make port B a DCP port.


----------



## subwoofer

HKJ said:


> There is a misunderstanding here, the change I have done and shown is to make port B a DCP port.



Thanks for the fast reply.

Why didn't they just do this anyway, surely a DCP port is more useful than an uncoded one.

Soldering iron will be coming out tonight then!


----------



## subwoofer

Presumably I could also remove all the resistors on port A and then short the data pins and make both ports into DCPs?


----------



## HKJ

subwoofer said:


> Presumably I could also remove all the resistors on port A and then short the data pins and make both ports into DCPs?



Yes, you do not even need to remove the resistors, you can just short the two pins.
The extra current draw with the shorted pins will be negligible.


----------



## subwoofer

HKJ said:


> Yes, you do not even need to remove the resistors, you can just short the two pins.
> The extra current draw with the shorted pins will be negligible.



Thanks again.:thumbsup:


----------



## subwoofer

HKJ said:


> There is a misunderstanding here, the change I have done and shown is to make port B a DCP port.



Turns out, after taking it apart, mine has a resistor marked '000' already neatly solder between those contacts. Result.


----------



## subwoofer

Just a little update. The coolook ipower I have, as mentioned before has the port B already coded as a DCP.

There is one other useful thing I've noticed. Having been charging my Samsung Galaxy from it for the last week, the ipower's power light stays lit through the entire charging process. However, I keep finding it off, but on checking the phone it has reached full charge. It seems the ipower has an auto power off, if it senses that no current is being drawn from the ports. It makes it a fit and forget device.

IN HJK's excellent review, he has noted that:

"Turns off with load below 65mA after 20 seconds"

This is working better than I expected for a £8 box!


----------



## alex21

Is this the aluminium box dual charger you guys are referring to?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Black-Al...96907?pt=Battery_Chargers&hash=item3cd1efe22b

Coolook has been getting great reviews, there is also this one: http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/...vo-401-1a21a-418650-dual-usb-mobile-power-pac


----------



## Norm

alex21 said:


> Is this the aluminium box dual charger you guys are referring to?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Black-Al...96907?pt=Battery_Chargers&hash=item3cd1efe22b


Started a new thread here Dual USB 18650 Battery Charger Box Battery configuration discussion thread  as suggested by TinderBox (UK). Relevant posts moved. - Norm


----------



## KiwiMark

alex21 said:


> Coolook has been getting great reviews, there is also this one: http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/...vo-401-1a21a-418650-dual-usb-mobile-power-pac



I like the look of this one better: http://www.fasttech.com/products/14...vo-402-1a21a-418650-dual-usb-mobile-power-pac
It doesn't have the silly 18 LED lamp function (like most on these forums I have plenty of flashlights for whatever purpose I need them for) and it has the 3.4Ah Panasonic batteries, you can also buy the version with no batteries.

The only thing is that my cheap plastic 4 x 18650 phone chargers are 2S2P which is probably a bit more efficient than the 4S that this fasttech box appears to be.
I bought a couple from the ebay seller raintian77 which he claims are 95% efficient using a buck control IC. Being 2S2P means that I can only use 2 or 4 cells to power it, but it does mean that I should be able to do a little more charging from the same cells.
I purchased those cheap chargers 2 years ago and they are still working, they were used to charge my HTC Desire HD and now I find they work just fine on my new Samsung Galaxy S4.
If I buy 4 new Panasonic 3,400mAh cells then I have 13.6Ah of capacity available in one handy box.


----------



## Lynx_Arc

KiwiMark said:


> If I buy 4 new Panasonic 3,400mAh cells then I have 13.6Ah of capacity available in one handy box.


Not at 5v output, at best you will have about 75-80% of that capacity translated from ~4v to 5v with losses 0f 5% or more or about 10.8Ah capacity at 5v usb output.


----------



## KiwiMark

Lynx_Arc said:


> Not at 5v output, at best you will have about 75-80% of that capacity translated from ~4v to 5v with losses 0f 5% or more or about 10.8Ah capacity at 5v usb output.



Very true, excellent point.
Still - enough to charge my phone 4x comfortably.


----------



## Dirtbasher

Also 2s2p, means it twice the Ah rating not 4 x, unless I read the post incorrectly.


----------



## KiwiMark

Dirtbasher said:


> Also 2s2p, means it twice the Ah rating not 4 x, unless I read the post incorrectly.



Yeah, I really should have gone with Watt hours.
3.7v x 3.4 x 4 = 50.32Wh of stored power, which is pretty good.

All it really means to have 2S2P is that you should theoretically get a bit more efficiency with the buck only circuitry rather than having to boost the voltage.


----------



## Lynx_Arc

KiwiMark said:


> Yeah, I really should have gone with Watt hours.
> 3.7v x 3.4 x 4 = 50.32Wh of stored power, which is pretty good.
> 
> All it really means to have 2S2P is that you should theoretically get a bit more efficiency with the buck only circuitry rather than having to boost the voltage.


The advantage of the higher voltage and buck circuit is it takes less current from the batteries which accounts for less power loss due to both heat and internal battery resistance and perhaps circuit design. At lower power levels a boost could conceivably be more efficient I am thinking as the voltage difference is more bucking than boosting. Given a 5v nominal output a 3.6-4.2v battery needs to boost 0.8-1.4v while two batteries in series giving 7.2-8.4v would require a buck of 2.2-3.4v which is considerably more by a factor of 2-3 times. I think that at lower current levels the boost could be the better option but at the 2A output the buck may be the best as at that current level of output the batteries may be only doing 1.5 amps while the boost design could be doing 2.5A or so that difference can add up in many ways.


----------



## alex21

KiwiMark said:


> I like the look of this one better: http://www.fasttech.com/products/14...vo-402-1a21a-418650-dual-usb-mobile-power-pac
> It doesn't have the silly 18 LED lamp function (like most on these forums I have plenty of flashlights for whatever purpose I need them for) and it has the 3.4Ah Panasonic batteries, you can also buy the version with no batteries.
> 
> The only thing is that my cheap plastic 4 x 18650 phone chargers are 2S2P which is probably a bit more efficient than the 4S that this fasttech box appears to be.
> I bought a couple from the ebay seller raintian77 which he claims are 95% efficient using a buck control IC. Being 2S2P means that I can only use 2 or 4 cells to power it, but it does mean that I should be able to do a little more charging from the same cells.
> I purchased those cheap chargers 2 years ago and they are still working, they were used to charge my HTC Desire HD and now I find they work just fine on my new Samsung Galaxy S4.
> If I buy 4 new Panasonic 3,400mAh cells then I have 13.6Ah of capacity available in one handy box.



True.. don't know what I was thinking linking to *that one*.. the less unecessary 'fluff' the better 

Judging by the look of it I don't think this unit is designed to have the cells removed or switched over much.. not that you would really need to. Ofcourse all the 'Ruinovo' (great name) have what appears to be a micro usb input which everyone seems to want. Conversely those pesky screw make this unit a pain...:shakehead

Anyhoo my 2 year old $6 4P/3-led box is nicely charging my iPhone and Galaxy Tab (with help of $1 adaptor) and easy mini usb charging.. except the led's aren't lighting up properly.

But if you need more power: http://www.fasttech.com/products/1420/10004450/1340400

Or maybe your laptop: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/3A-Mobil...efaultDomain_0&var&hash=item4610629b5e&_uhb=1

Happy Charging :devil:


----------



## Unbreakable

*18650 Cell Phone Chargers?*

This was discussed a while back and I was hoping that there may be newer information available. Does anyone make a quality device that can take a single 18650 and charge an Iphone 5? I bought a few of the cheap china ones and they work OK but they do not recharge the batteries well at all. I don't even really mind taking the batteries out to charge in my home charger before going out... I just wished the device worked better. Surely by now someone has come out with a quality solution to this. I don't mind multi-battery units either as long as they're quality.


----------



## Norm

*Re: 18650 Cell Phone Chargers?*

Have a look at this thread Dual USB 18650 Battery Charger Box Battery configuration discussion thread . there are many kits availabe that will allow you to use quality batteries instead of random Chinese junk.

Norm


----------



## Unbreakable

*Re: 18650 Cell Phone Chargers?*



Norm said:


> Have a look at this thread Dual USB 18650 Battery Charger Box Battery configuration discussion thread . there are many kits availabe that will allow you to use quality batteries instead of random Chinese junk.
> 
> Norm



Thank you so much!


----------



## Unbreakable

*Re: 18650 Cell Phone Chargers?*

While that charger rig looks interesting I've kind of given up on the Charger/Recharger idea. What if I don't need the device to recharge my 18650... I just need a device that can accept an 18650 and recharge my iPhone 5? I carry 4 to 6 18650's in my bag at all times because I have two flashlights that run on them and always keep spares. So really all I need is a holder with a USB out that's 5V/2A (I think that's what the iphone 5 wants. I am fine to recharge all my batteries in my Nitecore Charger when they've run dead. It would need to accommodate button top Eagle Tac 18650s though... the 3400 mah ones are the ones I use. 

Would something like this http://dx.com/p/usb-ac-recharged-1w...ell-phone-pda-adapters-1-18650-included-17470 be the best solution? 

What about wiring one of these http://www.samsungxcables.com/263-red-usb-car-charger-cigarette-lighter-adapter-700ma-.html to this http://www.proclipusa.com/accessories/mount-accessories/product/female-car-power-adapter-945008.cmsv and connecting it to an 18650 in a holder like this http://www.miniinthebox.com/battery-box-for-four-18650-batteries-black_p274188.html. Won't the USB adapter regulate the power for me?


----------



## psychbeat

Check out the Miller ML-102 
Mines been great & charges my iPhone5 up to full and still has some reserve left with pana3400mah


----------



## Unbreakable

psychbeat said:


> Check out the Miller ML-102
> Mines been great & charges my iPhone5 up to full and still has some reserve left with pana3400mah



See that right there is a simple solution. Thanks... I'll give that a shot.


----------



## Speedfreakz

psychbeat said:


> Check out the Miller ML-102
> Mines been great & charges my iPhone5 up to full and still has some reserve left with pana3400mah



+1


----------



## HKJ

*Re: 18650 Cell Phone Chargers?*



Unbreakable said:


> I just need a device that can accept an 18650 and recharge my iPhone 5?



Try checking my website, I have tested a couple of thse boxes. The ENB is a good one.


----------



## TinderBox (UK)

Looks like V3 is due out, don't forget to buy spacers if your going to charge anything smaller than an 18650.

John.



psychbeat said:


> Check out the Miller ML-102
> Mines been great & charges my iPhone5 up to full and still has some reserve left with pana3400mah


----------



## Lynx_Arc

psychbeat said:


> Check out the Miller ML-102
> Mines been great & charges my iPhone5 up to full and still has some reserve left with pana3400mah


can this charge a 14500 with spacers or does it put out too high of current?


----------



## psychbeat

Lynx_Arc said:


> can this charge a 14500 with spacers or does it put out too high of current?



It only charges @around 500ma I think. 
Occasionally I charge 16340s with mine (have to use 2 spacers) and haven't had any problems. 

One glitchy thing about the ML-102 is that sometimes you need to remove & reinsert the cell to have the charging circuit start. 
Or reinsert the miniUSB to have it recharge the phone & the cell simultaneously. 

Maybe the next version will have a cover too...


----------



## Unbreakable

*Re: 18650 Cell Phone Chargers?*



HKJ said:


> Try checking my website, I have tested a couple of thse boxes. The ENB is a good one.



Excellent resource thanks so much. Not sure the ENB will work for me though. It looks nice but in your review it said batteries are restricted to 67.[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]8mm. I use Eagle Tac 3400mah 18650s which are 68mm button tops. So I don't think they'd fit. I once saw a video on Youtube where a guy had some Ultrafire 4000mah... but can't find them sold anywhere. Any idea where to get those? 

To bad no one makes a 22650 iphone 5 charger. I have a stack of those laying around. [/FONT]


----------



## HKJ

*Re: 18650 Cell Phone Chargers?*



Unbreakable said:


> Not sure the ENB will work for me though. It looks nice but in your review it said batteries are restricted to 67.8mm.



All the boxes I have tested works perfectly with unprotected batteries, i.e. buy two 3400mAh Panasonic cells and use your EagleTacs for flashlights.


----------



## alex21

psychbeat said:


> It only charges @around 500ma I think.
> Occasionally I charge 16340s with mine (have to use 2 spacers) and haven't had any problems.
> 
> One glitchy thing about the ML-102 is that sometimes you need to remove & reinsert the cell to have the charging circuit start.
> Or reinsert the miniUSB to have it recharge the phone & the cell simultaneously.
> 
> Maybe the next version will have a cover too...



Weird.. sometimes I have to insert with polarity reversed to get it to start up again (dim blue light to show up.. )


----------



## Unbreakable

psychbeat said:


> Check out the Miller ML-102
> Mines been great & charges my iPhone5 up to full and still has some reserve left with pana3400mah



Picked up a few of the White V3 from Fast Tech (The black were out of stock... I'll grab a few when they're back in.)

But these little things are great. I don't really know if it's a good battery charger or not... I'll play with it just to see how it works in a pinch. But it charges my iphone wonderfully. If it charges my Surefire 2211 and my chick and little girls devices equally as well... it's the perfect hideaway device. I've got a digital camera case that I got a walmart that holds 6 18650s perfectly and is no bigger than a wallet. With this and those... I can keep my devices running for days out of my bag.


----------



## psychbeat

Unbreakable said:


> Picked up a few of the White V3 from Fast Tech (The black were out of stock... I'll grab a few when they're back in.)
> 
> But these little things are great. I don't really know if it's a good battery charger or not... I'll play with it just to see how it works in a pinch. But it charges my iphone wonderfully. If it charges my Surefire 2211 and my chick and little girls devices equally as well... it's the perfect hideaway device. I've got a digital camera case that I got a walmart that holds 6 18650s perfectly and is no bigger than a wallet. With this and those... I can keep my devices running for days out of my bag.



Glad it worked out!
Mine charges all of my cells to 4.18-4.20 fairly slowly but reliably. 
I use a wrap or two of electrical tape around the holder + cell to keep the battery from falling out. 
The blue led has a very minimal parasitic drain.


----------



## Unbreakable

psychbeat said:


> Glad it worked out!
> Mine charges all of my cells to 4.18-4.20 fairly slowly but reliably.
> I use a wrap or two of electrical tape around the holder + cell to keep the battery from falling out.
> The blue led has a very minimal parasitic drain.



This is what I set up for mine. So I can insert or remove the battery whenever.


----------



## alex21

Unbreakable said:


> This is what I set up for mine. So I can insert or remove the battery whenever.



Nice. Unprotected cells sometimes fall out if its riding in my pocket.


----------



## Unbreakable

alex21 said:


> Nice. Unprotected cells sometimes fall out if its riding in my pocket.



You can throw this thing around the room and the battery isn't coming out. Just a little adhesive backed loop velcro on the back and some Velcro "One-Wrap" around the cell. No sticky tape residue and you can use it a million times. I think they even make One-Wrap in 2" widths. But I like the orange and have like 200 feet of the stuff LOL. I velcro everything.


----------



## Unbreakable

One Eagle Tac 3400mah charged my iphone once. I'm waiting for it to get back down to 5% or so and am going to use the same battery to get a feel for about how much juice I can get from one of them. I'm hoping I get two charges out of it but we'll see. I think the iphone battery is like 1500mah so I guess it comes down to transfer efficiency.


----------



## psychbeat

Unbreakable said:


> One Eagle Tac 3400mah charged my iphone once. I'm waiting for it to get back down to 5% or so and am going to use the same battery to get a feel for about how much juice I can get from one of them. I'm hoping I get two charges out of it but we'll see. I think the iphone battery is like 1500mah so I guess it comes down to transfer efficiency.



U won't get the full juice outta the cell as the charger cuts off @~3volts or so. 
1.5 charges at most with an unprotected 3400mah panny so even a bit less with a protected probs. 


LOVE the Velcro idea- gonna clone it.


----------



## Unbreakable

Well it managed to also charge my 2211 which was about half way to 3/4 drained with what was left in the cell. So I'm pretty happy with that level of performance.


----------



## Unbreakable

psychbeat said:


> LOVE the Velcro idea- gonna clone it.



If you carry a bag daily like I do that has loop side velcro on it in places for things like name tape or whatever... you can secure this to the bag with extra One-Wrap as a holder. I also use it to make battery pouches.


----------



## ncfh

*18650 Charger Box Question*

Picked up one of these 18650 power packs on ebay...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-5V-2A-Dual-USB-18650-battery-Mobile-Power-Charger-box-For-iphone-ipod-Mp3/390654017801?_trksid=p2047675.m1985&_trkparms=aid%3D444000%26algo%3DSOI.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D13%26meid%3D1080939390461984181%26pid%3D100012%26prg%3D1014%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D5%26sd%3D370888259958%26


With the intention of using it to charge phones, lights, etc. It can operate with any number of cells installed, up to four.

I was just reading the description and it says to use with unprotected cells because the box itself has "built in circuit protection."

But my plan was that if the need ever arose, I could simply steal a cell from the charger to power my flashlight in a pinch. Was going to use Callies Kustoms 3400 protected cells.



What would be the consequence of using protected cells in this power pack?


----------



## Norm

:welcome: ncfh

I've merged your post into a thread entirely about these sort of boxes.

Norm


----------



## HKJ

ncfh said:


> *18650 Charger Box Question*
> 
> 
> What would be the consequence of using protected cells in this power pack?



None, if they can fit in it.
Some of these boxes are to short for protected cells.


----------



## Lynx_Arc

ncfh said:


> *18650 Charger Box Question*
> 
> Picked up one of these 18650 power packs on ebay...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-5V-2A-Dual-USB-18650-battery-Mobile-Power-Charger-box-For-iphone-ipod-Mp3/390654017801?_trksid=p2047675.m1985&_trkparms=aid%3D444000%26algo%3DSOI.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D13%26meid%3D1080939390461984181%26pid%3D100012%26prg%3D1014%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D5%26sd%3D370888259958%26
> 
> 
> With the intention of using it to charge phones, lights, etc. It can operate with any number of cells installed, up to four.
> 
> I was just reading the description and it says to use with unprotected cells because the box itself has "built in circuit protection."
> 
> But my plan was that if the need ever arose, I could simply steal a cell from the charger to power my flashlight in a pinch. Was going to use Callies Kustoms 3400 protected cells.
> 
> 
> 
> What would be the consequence of using protected cells in this power pack?


not having seen the inside of one of these, I would say that the only thing I could equate as a possible problem is batteries not fitting as protected cells tend to be longer than unprotected ones.


----------



## ncfh

Ok, thanks for the replies.

Dug around the net some more, and I'm pretty sure you guys are right, the protected cells won't fit.

So I ordered some unprotected Panasonic 18650Bs from an Amazon seller, http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C26OWGS/?tag=cpf0b6-20 for $38 shipped. Figured, Amazon will make it right if they are fake/crap.


----------



## Silgt

I have several of these 18650 battery box and I can confirm that most protected cells will not fit.

So far, AW IMR 18650 & Panasonic 2250mAh works fine and I just ordered some unprotected Panasonic 2900mAh cells as they are about 66mm in length so they should fit just right.

Keep in mind that newer iPhone, iPads etc will require 2.4A to charge so upgrading these battery boxes are cheaper that having to buy an upgraded powerpack

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Geheim

I'm looking for a simple solution like the V3 from Fast Tech. I notice they have not been in stock for sometime. I've been looking around for other solutions, however, its hard to find or know which ones will accept protected cells. Does anyone know of a V3 type replacement? 

I'm also concerned that Fast Tech might not restock a device in the same V3 style. 

Thanks


----------



## RoGuE_StreaK

*18650 powerbank and charger?*

Came across this one at DX; SKU 248311, for US$3.20
I'm sure many are familiar with the emergence of USB "powerbanks" that are essentially a boost circuit with a built-in 18650 (most non-removable), and the ability to charge said 18650. This one's like that, but you supply the 18650; from what I can gather there _should_ be the charge system built in (has micro-USB and standard USB, micro usually being input for charging). So, does this sound like a possibly quite useful (and dirt cheap) combo of a charger (albeit a bit slow) and "emergency" USB supply?
I think I'd like the lid to be a bit better designed for use as a charger, but could this be a contender against the TP4056 boards, with the bonus of having USB-power-out?


----------



## HKJ

*Re: 18650 powerbank and charger?*

Power banks with replaceable batteries is nothing new, I have tested a couple off them, but not the one you are writing about.

Usual they are not that great chargers and it will probably only fit unprotected batteries.


----------



## Norm

*Re: 18650 powerbank and charger?*

You might find this thread helpful 18650 Cell Phone Charger 

Norm


----------



## RoGuE_StreaK

*Re: 18650 powerbank and charger?*

Ah OK, looks like the Miller ML-102 is a better solution with known components, and only a couple of bucks more. I'd seen the 101 previously, which was charge only. Looks like I'm a little late to the party


----------



## Norm

*Re: 18650 powerbank and charger?*

Be aware that on the latest ML-102 the springs have changed making it difficult to fit protected cells.

Norm


----------



## RoGuE_StreaK

*Re: 18650 powerbank and charger?*

Thanks for pointing that out Norm, I'd read one discussion where someone said it fitted 69mm which was fine for me, but on further investigation it seems that info was erroneous and it can actually only fit 65mm (unless hacked)
Guess I'll wait for Version 6
:thanks:


----------



## roadkill1109

I have several ML-102 chargers, these were actually fantastic because they are small, handy and can easily charge your small smartphone devices and old blackberries to full charge, however with the advent of technology, they no longer cut it due to the fact they only charge at a bit lower than 1A. 

What I did find and use now is the Coolook 2A Charger that uses 4x18650 batteries. This baby can almost fully charge an Ipad and can fully charge my Samsung Note 2 and another cellphone. 

It has dual USB ports but the 2A is shared so ideally, if you want full power charging, use one port at a time. 

Depending on the cells you use, that would determine how much they can charge. (I use unprotected 3400mAh Panasonics)

I never go anywhere without this charger.

It comes with a USB charging cord which you use to charge the device. It would be advisable to use a 2A USB Charger (like the Ipad's charger) so you can fully charge your 3400mAh in about six hours or less.

There are other bigger portable chargers which use up to six 18650's but those are overkill, they can even charge laptops.


----------



## Norm

This looks like it is becoming a general discussion thread rather than just a specific question about one particular item so I've merged the two threads - Norm


----------



## Petir

*Li-Ion 18650 cells power box*

I see some DIY power box that uses Li-Ion 18650 cells, from 1 up to 6 cells, on ebay. Here is one example: link - 4 cells
Based on the item descriptions, it uses unprotected cells (configured in parallel) and has protection against over-charge and over-discharge.
Similar power box appears to use somewhat different circuitry, a few claim that their box has short-circuit protection.

Does anyone have experience on using this kind of box? Is it worth buying?


----------



## KiwiMark

*Re: Li-Ion 18650 cells power box*



Petir said:


> I see some DIY power box that uses Li-Ion 18650 cells, from 1 up to 6 cells, on ebay. Here is one example: link - 4 cells
> Based on the item descriptions, it uses unprotected cells (configured in parallel) and has protection against over-charge and over-discharge.
> Similar power box appears to use somewhat different circuitry, a few claim that their box has short-circuit protection.
> 
> Does anyone have experience on using this kind of box? Is it worth buying?



Yeah, I have a couple - they seem to work pretty well, a good deal for the price.
One good aspect is that you provide the Li-Ion cells yourself so you can buy some good Panasonic cells rather than trust that the cheapest cells a manufacturer could source might be OK. You can also replace the cells after a few years and carry on using the device.


----------



## Petir

*Re: Li-Ion 18650 cells power box*

@Norm : Thanks for merging the thread, I did not know it has been asked previously

@KiwiMark : That is what I was thinking to put some good 3100 mAh cells to charge my gadgets a few times

Does anyone know whether this kind of powerbank will be allowed in cabin while flying?


----------



## psychbeat

Petir said:


> @Norm : Thanks for merging the thread, I did not know it has been asked previously
> 
> @KiwiMark : That is what I was thinking to put some good 3100 mAh cells to charge my gadgets a few times
> 
> Does anyone know whether this kind of powerbank will be allowed in cabin while flying?



I've used my single 18650 USB chargers on lots of flights & never had a problem. 

I currently use the ML-102.


----------



## Naguz

I am currently looking for a good 1x18650 unit, simply because the two 4x units I have are seldom used because they are bulky and heavy and my need for more power than a 3100mah cell could provide is not great.. I'm thinking a 1x unit will actually be of more use. I also see most of these 1x18650 units seems to come equipped wit a flashlight. I'm not really sure if I like that or not. As I don't always carry a light currently, it would be sort of nice to have one in my emergency charger - which I presumably would often carry, if it was small... Any tips for a good 1x18650 USB charger with or without a light? I can't find a review (with measurements) of any. Or is there any known good IC I could look for?


----------



## RoGuE_StreaK

You can get little USB add-on lights made for these, for about $1; light will be pretty dismal, but gives you the option of having the light or not having the light.

The ML-102 sounds ideal to me if/when they sort out the ability to fit protected cells. Don't know why manufacturers don't take them into account, it's not like they are uncommon.


----------



## Naguz

This "USB Flashlight External Backup" seems interisting. I don't think I'm going to carry an extra non-integrated module around, it will probably just be laying around. The powerocks magic sticks would be great if not for their price and included battery. No flashlight but great sizewise.


----------



## KiwiMark

Naguz said:


> I am currently looking for a good 1x18650 unit



I have this one and it seems to work quite well.
The flashlight part is in a drawer somewhere, I'm not all that interested in that since I always have better lights than that with me.
The unit itself is fairly small & light, with a USB A to USB A lead you can charge the 18650 cell from a USB charger or a computer.


----------



## psychbeat

^^^i had one of those too but lost it 

I feel like the ML-102 is a bit more efficient but it doesn't have a cover or flashlight.


----------



## Rod911

Check out a Kick Starter project called ZeroHour. That should do the trick.

/sarcasm


----------



## SnowplowTortoise

Anybody know if the cell is easily replaceable in the RAVPower RP-PB08?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=0SC-000Y-00035


----------



## psychbeat

SnowplowTortoise said:


> Anybody know if the cell is easily replaceable in the RAVPower RP-PB08?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=0SC-000Y-00035



No idea but it would be cool if it's replaceable. 
I like the slim design.


----------



## Bolek

I use the ML-102 with 2P 18650 harvested from a laptop bat. The bat was 2P 3S. As some 2P sub assembly were 3.8V and was balanced (because of the connection) I haven't cut the tabs. One of the 2P sub assembly is in the ML-102 the other is out, both connected for charging and for discharging. Works great.


----------



## alex21

Can I charge different cells (make, age, capacity) in the 4 x 18650 3 led unit? Using the same unit since mid-2011 but the led indicator is flaky.


----------



## eprom

Hi Friends,

I am using ML202 from fasttech and modified it for my Samsung Note 3. 

-Using only Unprotected cells but safe to use cuts at ~3.0V when USB port charging
+Cutting charge at absulete 4.20V
+USB port charging can be done when batteries charging
+Independent Charger ports
+Only 1mA current draw on standby so 2900mAh batteries can last long time when waiting


----------



## RoGuE_StreaK

What's with the Miller stuff only fitting unprotected 65mm cells now? Is there an electronic reason for _not_ accepting protected batteries, hence the physical limitation? I'd buy some in a heartbeat if they accommodated protected.


----------



## Geogecko

Totally agree. Was about to pull the trigger on the v5 until I saw that it didn't support protected. Guess I'll wait for v6, lol.


----------



## psychbeat

RoGuE_StreaK said:


> What's with the Miller stuff only fitting unprotected 65mm cells now? Is there an electronic reason for _not_ accepting protected batteries, hence the physical limitation? I'd buy some in a heartbeat if they accommodated protected.



It think it's because they use a new spring that doesn't compress as far. 
I charge protected & raw in the older one no prob. 
Hopefully they'll go back to a regular spring.


----------



## Frank W

I hope I am posting in the right thread. (If not sorry - please advise on the right one) I have an old P7 SSC bike light lying around half of the year, and I was thinking about using its battery pack as a backup battery for USB charged phone. It's a four-cell pack (magicshine 828, one with little blue voltage display), marketed as 4.4Ah, 8.4V (so I guess it uses 2x2 cell arrangement). I was thinking about a DC-DC converter to 5V USB, not wanting to remove the batteries but use it as it is. Has simple female plug. Any ready-made solution? Most boxed DC-DCs I was able to find are too big for carrying (at 8W out and up to 40V input I am not surprised).


----------



## Magicelite

hey guys I just realising about this wonderful forum discussing about diy powerbank .. great.
Before that I was researching on Eneloop batteries and AA charger. Already ordered sanyo battery pack with the 18650 diy set.


http://www.elecom.co.jp/global/release/201108/de-a01d-1908/index.html

Guys whats your thought on this? Its abit expensive at 23usd.


----------



## RepProdigious

Geogecko said:


> Totally agree. Was about to pull the trigger on the v5 until I saw that it didn't support protected. Guess I'll wait for v6, lol.








Same case/spring as the v5. Short protected cells are a very tight squeeze (on could say it doesnt fit as you need to almost completely flatten the spring) and bigger protecteds don't fit period without modding.


----------



## Akeem

*Parallel 18650 phone battery - direct connection to PCB?*

Hi,

With a Motorola Moto E being so affordable, I would like to try to make a bike GPS using that cheap phone and ~6 parallel 18650 cells. 
(I prefer to use a decent android GPS app above any "dedicated" GPS with crappy OS)

I would like to avoid losing 40(?)% of the power of the 18650 cells in upconverting to USB-5V and then charging the phone through its micro-USB connection.
So I want to connect the cells directly to the PCB of the phone. If possible in parallel with the internal battery (an extra 2000 mAh!).

Could anyone tell me if this plan has any chance of succeeding? Would it be possible to charge the 18650s though the phone's charging circuit and charger? however slow? 
I don't mind charging taking multiple days, but I want to end up with a GPS I can use for a few days instead of a few hours.

Bonus: Would the phone's battery indicator still work in this contraction?


----------



## Unbreakable

Don't know if anyone has suggested this yet but the XTAR SP1 seems to be the perfect product for charging your USB devices and also having a great charger for your batteries on the go. I think it'll work with 26650s too... wonder how many times they'd charge a cellphone.


----------



## Unbreakable

Thought I'd share my set up with the group. I bought one of the Miller chargers and it was great at charging my phone but was so so at charging my 18650s. So I went ahead and bought one of the Xtar SP1 chargers and couldn't be happier. Still fits in my little charging trail kit that I keep in my EDC bag and is a very welcomed addition. Here is a VERY in depth and much appreciated review of the SP1 from one of our members http://lygte-info.dk/review/Review Charger Xtar SP1 UK.html

Not too much bigger than the Miller. Certainly acceptable considering the quality of the charger. 





My little trail kit shown with my leatherman for size comparison. This will fit on your belt no problem. It's a Maxpedition H1 I think. 





My 18650 case. It's a LowePro camera case from walmart. It will hold 6 18650s.









Rear pouch holds my charger, case for dead or used batteries, and charging cable. 









And I applied some self adhesive loop side velcro to the bottom of the charger so I can use the velcro "One Wrap" cable keeper to secure the battery to the charger so it can ride in my pocket or bag and hold on to the battery despite being jostled around. 






It's a great little kit and can keep my Phone and Flashlight running for the better part of a week should I ever be without access to electricity.


----------



## psychbeat

Nice! I may have to grab one of those SP1s as I kinda want to try some 4.35v LG cells anyways. 

My Miller is still going strong after 120mi of the JMT + tons of other trips. 

I have a small solar charger that's too weak to charge my iPhone but works great with the miller.


----------



## Geogecko

That SP1 looks nice, but sure wish it charged via USB (charge the battery, to be specific). It would be great to have a charger this size like that, as I could just carry one USB cable, and a 2A capable power brick (iPad USB adapter is what I use). Currently I use a Waycharger from Journova with my Apple power brick, and it's great, but it is rather large. Great for a long plane trip, but not good when you're out and about and need a quick boost, like the SP1 could provide.


----------



## psychbeat

Geogecko said:


> That SP1 looks nice, but sure wish it charged via USB (charge the battery, to be specific). It would be great to have a charger this size like that, as I could just carry one USB cable, and a 2A capable power brick (iPad USB adapter is what I use). Currently I use a Waycharger from Journova with my Apple power brick, and it's great, but it is rather large. Great for a long plane trip, but not good when you're out and about and need a quick boost, like the SP1 could provide.



The Miller ML102 is powered by USB
U should check it out. 
It's smaller than the SP1 as well. 
Only charges 18650s at 500ma tho so it takes a while to fill up. 
Mines taken a beating on bike & backpacking trips. 
Still works great too. 
I use a piece of electrical tape to hold the cell in but a loop of Velcro like above would be less messy.


----------



## celler

psychbeat said:


> The Miller ML102 is powered by USB
> U should check it out.
> It's smaller than the SP1 as well.
> (snip).



I have been watching the Miller ML102 for a long time. The problem is that either because of the size of protected cells or its internals, the current version (v5?) will not work with protected cells, and that is all I buy. I'm hoping that someday the ML102 will work with protected cells, but until then, the XTAR SP-1 is the next best thing that you can actually buy.


----------



## psychbeat

I can't imagine how the internals wouldn't work with protected cells?

The new version does make for a VERY tight fit with protected cells and may need the spring modified to fit larger protected.


----------



## BringerOfLight

Akeem said:


> So I want to connect the cells directly to the PCB of the phone. If possible in parallel with the internal battery (an extra 2000 mAh!).
> 
> Could anyone tell me if this plan has any chance of succeeding?


Yes, but you will have little space to with and it may be quite difficult to find a good attachment point. The battery is one of new high-voltage ones (4.35V charge voltage), so you want to use high voltage 18650s like the LG D1. I don't see any issue with using unprotected cells, the internal battery will more than likely not have its own protection.


> Would it be possible to charge the 18650s though the phone's charging circuit and charger? however slow?


That should work fine.


> Bonus: Would the phone's battery indicator still work in this contraction?


If you are lucky it may show something usable - depends on the battery gauge chip it has. If the battery gauge doesn't work, you should still be able to get the battery voltage.


----------



## survivaledc

*18650 Power bank USB input and output as main charger*

I am considering the purchase of a 18650 based power bank with USB inputs and outputs as my main charger for my unprotected flashlight batteries. 
Tell me why I should not pursue this route or why I should choose a particular power bank that you would recommend. 
Currently, the 4x18650 Ruinovo power banks appeal to me with the 1A and 2A outputs and 1A micro USB input as well as the 2A 12V input. I believe this would allow me to transfer power between my devices a needed as well as charge 18650 batteries via a solar array such as the Goal Zero Nomad 7 which appeals to me. 

Thanks for any direction, opinion, or experience you can share.


----------



## buds224

*Re: 18650 Power bank USB input and output as main charger*

Looks like a good idea. I have the Nomad7 and have the Guide 10 Plus. Does a decent job on the Guide10+, I would imagine it would do just fine for your purposes, although charge times will be longer. I especially like the fact that it has an easy to read meter so you know when you need to recharge.


----------



## survivaledc

*Re: 18650 Power bank USB input and output as main charger*



buds224 said:


> Looks like a good idea. I have the Nomad7 and have the Guide 10 Plus. Does a decent job on the Guide10+, I would imagine it would do just fine for your purposes, although charge times will be longer. I especially like the fact that it has an easy to read meter so you know when you need to recharge.



Thanks for the reply. Apparently the Ruinovo box can use/charge 1-4 cells and doesn't need all 4 to be present for usage. If that is the case, it would be relatively quick to charge up one cell I would hope. I would like to get the guide10 plus or something similar for AA as well.


----------



## richardcpf

*Re: 18650 Power bank USB input and output as main charger*

I have a setup like this, using a Goalzero Nomad 7 and a *ENB 3x18650 powerbank*. 

The power bank uses 3 cells in parallel configuration and it acts like a charger, you can either use 1, 2 or 3 cells. When connected with the nomad7 it draws about 850ma on a sunny day (the pack can draw up to 1A). It might take a full day to charge a single 18650 if the conditions aren't optimal. The overall quality isn't the best, *but if you want the complete package in the form of a power bank, this is your best choice. 

*Batteries are easily removable, something you should consider if you intend to use them for flashlights. The *Ruinovo* requires a screwdriver to access to the batteries.







You may also want to try the *ML-102 charger*, which has a very compact size and provides decent charging to your cells and USB output at the same time. There are several reviews of this one and for the money and size you can't ask much more.





And if you want a ultra compact charger, you can build something using a micro CC/CV charger and a 18650 battery holder.

I would suggest you to *STAY AWAY* from goal zero power packs consisting of 4x Ni-MH AA batteries. The heavy and bulky Guide10 plus pack holds just as much power as a single 18650!!


----------



## survivaledc

*Re: 18650 Power bank USB input and output as main charger*

Great reply Richard. Thank you very much. I have looked into the ml102 you mentioned and while it looks good, is compact, and functional, I think I am looking for something more robust, with the ability to charge both with 5v 1a and 12v 2a inputs for when I am on the move using solar as well as at home or in the car to charge a little more efficiently. I will have to give the ENB power bank a serious look. I don't mind the screws on the Ruinovo, but I could see myself finding it a little old after a while when charging a higher quantity of cells over a shorter period of time. Thanks again.


----------



## richardcpf

*Re: 18650 Power bank USB input and output as main charger*



survivaledc said:


> Great reply Richard. Thank you very much. I have looked into the ml102 you mentioned and while it looks good, is compact, and functional, I think I am looking for something more robust, with the ability to charge both with 5v 1a and 12v 2a inputs for when I am on the move using solar as well as at home or in the car to charge a little more efficiently. I will have to give the ENB power bank a serious look. I don't mind the screws on the Ruinovo, but I could see myself finding it a little old after a while when charging a higher quantity of cells over a shorter period of time. Thanks again.



You're welcome!

Keep in mind that solar panels are often rated much higher than they actually are, my nomad 7 produces less than 4W on full sun. To ensure decent charging time to 18650s, I would get a at least 20W panel with 2 USB and charge two packs in parallel. I'm planing to buy the integrated Q5 flashlight version.

*Edit:*

Just found the enb pack review:
http://lygte-info.dk/review/Review USB battery box 2x18650 enb UK.html

It seems to perform well, the chart shows you can obtain 70% capacity of a 3100 Panasonic 18650 after 2 hours of charge. The other 2 hour is CV phase which fills the cell at a much lower rate.

Also found this review, and it seems to be *much better than the enb*.
http://lygte-info.dk/review/Review USB battery box 4x18650 Evertones ET-406 UK.html

Over 90% output efficiency and proper CC/CV charging method. *I think you should go with this one.*


----------



## buds224

*Re: 18650 Power bank USB input and output as main charger*



richardcpf said:


> I would suggest you to *STAY AWAY* from goal zero power packs consisting of 4x Ni-MH AA batteries. The heavy and bulky Guide10 plus pack holds just as much power as a single 18650!!



As a power pack, they are heavy, but they make a great charger for eneloops in conjunction with a solar panel.


----------



## survivaledc

What about this Efest XSmart charger? Anyone have experience with it? 

http://lygte-info.dk/review/Review Charger EFest Xsmart UK.html


----------



## richardcpf

survivaledc said:


> What about this Efest XSmart charger? Anyone have experience with it?
> 
> http://lygte-info.dk/review/Review Charger EFest Xsmart UK.html



Looks good but from the review there are 3 potential issues that might affect if you plan to use it as your only option for both charging batteries from solar and supplying usb power outdoors.

1. Cannot provide usb power while charging
2. Takes up to 300 minutes to fully charge one panasonic 3400mAh, the same battery takes less than 225 minutes in the Xtar SP1 and the ET-406. (The SP1 cannot be powered by micro USB, only 12v.)
3. Can only charge 1 battery at at time. You can charge 2 batteries in parallel to 70% capacity in the same time you fully charge one. (because how long the CV phase takes.)

After all it is only a matter of choice, Of all the chargers mentioned in the last couple posts:

The* Efest Xsmart *offers accurate CC/CV charge, 1A output, but charges slowly and only takes 1 battery. 
The* Xtar SP1* has the most accurate and fast charging, 1A output, but need power from 12V and does not auto turn off.
The *Evertone ET-406 *has very efficient and fast charging method, compact size, puts out 2.1A and takes up to 4 batteries at the same time.

For me, if you intend to use it outdoors then you need something that provides good output and stores the highest amount of power in the shortest time. Even without perfectly correct charging method, high quality 18650 can last very long before giving up. I would choose the Evertone 406 for regular use and the Xtar SP1 for backup, along with Panasonic 34000mAh cells.

I will order the evertone and compare it to my ENB, which I like a lot.

And most importantly, no matter which one you get, remember to thoroughly test it before taking it to real use.


----------



## survivaledc

Looking forward to your comparison


----------



## richardcpf

survivaledc said:


> Looking forward to your comparison



I just ran across this review:

1,000 Lumen flashlight, 3x18650, integrated charger, dual USB output. Worth checking it out. I think it fits your needs.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...h-USB-charging)-Review-RUNTIME-BEAMSHOTS-more


----------



## caleb_v

Check out these baby's 

I have 3 of these and they are very good quality with machined alloy body's. XPE-R3 gives it good throw and a almost flawless beam I dedomed one and that helped with the focusing is say that it could throw 300m. Tail amp readings have it at 500ma so it should be producing around 200 lu. Charges well and has voltage indication. Best thing about it is you can easily change the battries 

I may post up a video review. 

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/1242327591.html


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## davictorschwarz79

*Looking for a 18650 smart charger which also serves as a battery bank, with 6< slots*

6-10 slot battery bank/ 18650 charger that will bring my cells to a full and complete charge. Any suggestions?


----------



## kosPap

ruinovo 6 cell from fasttech
HKJ has tested the 4 cell version with good results


----------



## wrcsixeight

I opened up my old 9 cell laptop battery to find only one 18650 cell which could not hold 4.2v for weeks after being charged on my NC i4v2.

Obviously the 8 other cells are capacity compromised to some degree. I notice they do not last as long as my panasonic NCR18650b's in my Hc-50 headlamp, but they were also likely 1900mAh cells to begin with.

Anyway I'd enjoy owning a single cell power pack in which I could place one of these reclaimed 18650's to power my Bluetooth Speaker when its battery decides to quit before my workday is over, or when my S4 mini decides to deplete its battery prematurely for unknown reasons.

I have not yet found any products I would trust, that don't come with a battery. I do not need another 18650 cell, I need to make use of the many that I have pulled from this laptop pack, and I have 4 protected panasonic cells in regular rotation for the light which gets strapped to my forehead.

Any recommendations, or a thead one can point me towards about such products? I am not sure what these are called to do a proper search.

I'd consider a multicell unit if it were to protect each cell individually, but the main desire is for a single cell holder with a USB output, 1 amp preferable. No charging function needed.

Thanks


----------



## Lynx_Arc

wrcsixeight said:


> I'd consider a multicell unit if it were to protect each cell individually, but the main desire is for a single cell holder with a USB output, 1 amp preferable. No charging function needed.
> 
> Thanks


I don't think any of the multicell ones protect the batteries individually but as long as they are about the same voltage when they are put in the box and it is a parallel cell design there shouldn't be any more issue than a single cell version I would think.


----------



## Phlogiston

HKJ has reviewed various powerbanks and USB battery boxes that allow users to supply their own cells. You can find them on this page (along with other USB-related items).


----------



## wrcsixeight

Thank you for moving my question to the appropriate thread, and thank you for the replies.

And thanks HKJ for the depth and breadth of your reviews.


----------



## eh4

Anker makes some nice external battery packs. 
Their 20-25$ 10,000mAh battery is about the size of a large smartphone.
I've had 2 of them, both worked well, gave both away and kept a 20,000mAh battery that feels like a small brick. 
I like the greater capacity but the 10,000mAh models are a better deal and a lot nicer to carry.


----------



## TinderBox (UK)

I ordered an bare box "Soshine *E4S* 2 Slot 18650 Charger Power Bank Box" for around £10, The neat thing is the lcd display, can give you charge and discharge rate in ma and in time to charge and discharge in minutes, see link below for more details.

I just a couple of protected 1850, I dont want to spend more than £15 for a pair, does anybody have any suggestions?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Soshine-E4S...ank-w-Micro-USB-Cable-For-18650-/141516834853

John.


----------

